# Dog Moon's Creatures [Updated 10-05-13]



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

10/11/12 Update: The creatures in here are all 3.5 creatures.  However, I am no longer using the 3.5 ruleset.  What I am using is Pathfinder.  So I will be going through and updating these creatures to Pathfinder.  In addition, I have some new creations that I will be adding to make this thread more than just me updating these creatures.

Okay, in an effort to combine my creatures into one place [highly updated, of course] and into what is likely a more appropriate Forum than the Rogue's Gallery, I am posting my creations here.  Although before I didn't mind if other people posted their creations, I'd rather they not here, though comments/suggestions are of course welcome and appreciated.  

Descriptions of what I did with the creatures will go beneath the entire creature.  For most, this just includes names of Monsters/Classes used, but in some cases, I've modified pre-existing Templates/Creatures to make them a little more fitting for what I had envisioned.  I will mention what I did in the area below found in Dark Red.  If nothing changed, I will just list the name and the source.

As for Treasure, I have given each only magical equipment within 1-2,000gp, most of the time under the NPC listing, a couple of times over.  I figure that most would have easy access to any mundane equipment you might like, especially since most are beneath the average amount for NPCs of their CR.

Occasionally, I will be adding additional NPCs that relate to a previous creation.  In this case, I will create links in both cases for ease.  These will be listed after the Adventure Hooks.

Some of these might be recognized by some, but they've been expanded, so they should still hopefully hold a little something new.  I think that's all I need to explain, so enjoy.  

Creatures by CR [3.5]

[sblock]1: Dire Quail

2: Maniac

3: The Forgotten
3: Possessed Ioun Stone

4: Deranged Lizardfolk  [Lizardfolk Undead-Blooded Ranger 2
4: High Elf Unicorn
4: Weidziec

6: Khad
6: Medusa Head [Vargouille'd Medusa

7: Advanced Paper Golem Swarm-Shifter
7: Driv'vt [Rogue 3/Fighter 2/Invisible Blade 2 Drow]
7: Pearls of the Moon and Fallen Onyxes
7: Suintar

8:  Doriy'ya Dor'Korath [Drow Spider (Hunter) Wizard 5]
8: Fire Wolf [Advanced Amorphous [modified] Winter[Fire]wolf]
8: Speigliai [Insectile Dire Porcupine Dreadnaught]

9: Ful Hund
9: Penein
9: Sceaduwe Fyr

10: Grentok [Gnoll Druid 3/Divine Oracle 6]
10: Krempek
10: Rokaat [Kobold Lizard (monitor) Half-Dragon (red) Druid 5]
10: Sjal Tuv

11: Dis'Troewe
11: Hlikar of the Brokenclaw Tribe [Gnoll Dire Wolverine Warchief 5]
11: Horace the Scorpion Killer [Man scorpion Marshal 7]
11: Zakraylia [Half Medusa Half Fiend Lillend]

12: Gelatinous Multiheaded Chimera
12: Mayralika Okrelik [Tauric Medusa Manticore (Multi-headed)(4 heads)(Cryo)]

13: Chimera Spawn of Juiblex
13: Loreliana Grayeth [High Elf Unicorn Ranger 1/Cleric 1/Harper Paragon 7]
13: Tarod [Entombed/Human Rogue 3/Assassin 8]

14: Riliyana [Cleric 3/Fighter 3/Stoneblessed 3/Hammer of Moradin 5]
14: Sarava [Ghost Hexblade 12]

16: Earth Elemental Guardian [Earth Elemental Fighter 1/Knight Protector 10 Swarmshifter]

17: Earth Elemental [Evolved Necromental Earth Elemental, Elder Tomb Warden 3]
17: Tressa [Dryad Druid5/Blighter6 Lich Evolved Undead]

Templates:
+1: Ooze Born
+2: Elemental Blooded
+2: Pyre Creature

Varies: Vargouille

Goblins:
Part 1: Society
Part 2: The Vine
Part 3: Religion
Part 4: Traits
Part 5: Statted Goblins[/sblock]

Creatures by CR [Pathfinder]

9: Tauric Human Phase Spider Ninja 9

Creature Templates [Pathfinder]
Bloodied Snowmen


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

*Mayralika Okrelik*

Mayralika Okrelik
Tauric Medusa Manticore (Multi-headed)(4 heads)(Cryo) (CR: 12)
Large Monstrous Humanoid [cold]
HD: 18d8+144 ; hp 254
Init  +6
Spd: 30 ft., fly 50ft (clumsy)
AC: 21 (-1 size, +2 dex, +9 nat, +1 defl.), touch 12, flat-footed 19

BA/Grapple: +18/+27
Attack: Large Bastard Sword +24/+19/+14/+9 (2d8+8/17-20) and Large Bastard Sword +24/+19/+14/+9 (2d8+8/17-20) and 4 heads (snakes) +21 melee (1d6+2 plus poison) or 6 spikes +21 (1d8+5/19-20)
S/R: 10ft/5ft
SA:  Spikes, petrifying gaze (DC 22), poison (DC 27), Breath (12d6 every 1d4 rounds ; DC 20)
SQ: Cold Resist 5 [Ring], Darkvision 90ft, low-light vision, scent, Superior Two-Weapon Fighting

AL  NE
Fort +19, Ref +8, Will +12
Str  20, Dex  15, Con 26, Int 13, Wis  13, Cha  17

Skills: Bluff +15, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +9, Intimidate +9, Listen +14, Move Silently +8, Search +8, Spot +18, Survival +7
Languages:  Common, Draconic

Feats(7): Improved Initiative (bonus), Combat Reflexes (bonus), Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Improved Critical (Bastard Sword), Multiattack, Hover, Flyby Attack, Narrowed Gaze
Advancement: By class

Cryo: Jets of cold 10 feet high, 10 feet wide, and 20 feet long. All heads breathe once every 1d4 rounds, and each jet deals 3d6 points of cold damage per head.  A successful Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 creature's number of heads + creature's Con modifier) halves the damage. The creature also gains the cold subtype.

Superior Two-Weapon Fighting or Superior Multiweapon Fighting(Ex): Because each head controls one arm (or analogous weapon-using limb), a multiheaded creature has no penalty on attack rolls for attacking with multiple weapons, and the number of attacks and damage bonus for each weapon are calculated as though the weapon were held in a primary hand.

Spikes (Ex):  With a snap of its tail, a manticore can loose a volley of six spikes as a standard action (make an attack roll for each spike).  This attack has a range of 180 feet with no range increment.  All targets must be within 30 feet of each other.  The creature can launch only twenty-four spikes in any 24-hour period.

Petrifying Gaze (Su):  Turn to stone permanently, 30 feet, Fortitude negates.  Save DC is Charisma-based.

Poison (Ex): Injury, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str.  Save is Constitution-based.

Skills: Manticores have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.  Multiheaded creatures have a +2 cumulative bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks for each head beyond the first.

Equipment [26,850gp]
Bastard Sword +1 (x2) 2300gp each.
Ring of Warmth 2500gp.
Ring of Protection +1 2,000gp.
Glove of Taarnahm the Vigilant 10,000gp.
Figurine of Wondrous Power [Blue Quartz Eagle] 5,400gp.
Potions of Cure Moderate (x2) 300gp each.
Potion of Gaseous Form 750gp
Silver bracelet set with tiny light blue sapphires 300gp
Pouch with 3 gems: Purple Amethyst (75gp), White Pearl (25gp), and Bright Red Ruby (600gp)

Glove of Taarnahm the Vigilant (Player's Guide to Faerun)
This chainmail gauntlet allows the wielder to hurl any melee weapon he catties as though it had the throwing and returning special abilities.
Moderate transmutation; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, magic stone, telekinesis; Price: 10,000gp.

Blue Quartz Eagle (Races of Faerun)
A blue quartz eagle becomes an eagle on command, but with vision akin to that granted by eyes of the eagle (+5 circumstance bonus on Spot checks). Another command sends it aloft. It will not attack, even to defend itself, but it will obey the telepathic commands of its owner as long as it remains within one mile of her. If forced to move beyond that distance, a blue quartz eagle will immediately revert to statuette form (usually shattering if it falls a great distance to the ground). While the figurine is transformed, its owner can mentally view everything the eagle can see, although the owner must use a standard action to observe what the eagle sees in that round. It can maintain its nonfigurine status for only 24 hours per tenday, but the duration need not be continuous.
Caster Level: 11th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, animate objects, clairaudience/clairvoyance; Market Price: 5,400 gp; Weight: -.

Description
_You see above you a horrible monstrosity of two different sorts.  The bottom half is a dark scaled four-legged creature with a tail filled with sharp spines.  Attached to the front is the torso of a wide woman with four heads.  Although not as large, the scales continue to cover the torso and heads.  Full heads of snakes cover the heads of each head.  The snakes twist in constant motion with the occasional forward snap.  All four sets of eyes are black voids and as you look into them, you feel a wave of magic pass through your body.  She grabs the two bastard swords strapped to her and whips them out as the dives down towards you in the wake of a cold blue breath escaping from all four mouths._

Background
Mayralika and Okrelik were traveling companions.  They made strange companions because Mayralika was a Medusa and Okrelik was a Manticore.  For some unknown reason to either of them, Okrelik was immune to her gaze attacks.  They made an excellent pair in battle.  Okrelik would fly into battle, shooting his spikes while Mayralika used her petrification gaze upon their enemies.  Any creature which attempted to avert its gaze from Mayralika was set upon by Okrelik and any creature which opened its eyes to fight Okrelik was threatened to become petrified by Mayralika.

Unfortunately for them, they encountered the wrong person in their travels.  They saw a Wizard and seeking to petrify the Wizard before he could attack, Mayralika attacked him.  For some reason, he was unaffected.  Okrelik attacked him from behind, but neither could stand up to the power of the Wizard who negated her most potent ability.

The Wizard brought them both back to his lab.  He studied them for a long period of time before deciding to have them interact within his experiments.  Something went terribly wrong becayse Mayralika and Okrelik became one creature, though Okrelik lost his sentience as death overtook him.  Mayralika lost the bottom half of her body, but was attached to his.  Mayralika tried to exact revenge on the Wizard and with her knew strength and power, she was able to petrify him.

Having been victorious in her revenge, she has decided that she will not tolerate those who experiment on others.  She goes out of her way to champion their causes and to protect them from Wizards who she feels abuse their powers by using them on the defenseless for dispiccable acts.  She kills whoever she feels she must to protect these people without care for who she might be hurting.

Tactics
Basically, she begins by flying over the group to petrify as many of her enemy as she can.  Afterwards, she begins by using a similar tactic as the dragon, flying by and breathing upon the enemy.  If that doesn't work, she will short her spikes at the opponents.  If THAT doesn't work, she will go into melee with the characters, though she will hover about five feet above her enemies, providing they are Medium or smaller.  She does not necessarily need to use her poison snakes, though she will if she sees someone she believes she can use them well against.  She will try to gain the little bonus by being above her opponents, but she can stand on the ground if she needs to, getting her full attacks in.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook for the PCs: The PCs hear about kidnappings within the fishing town of Knott's Landing.  The PCs are hired by a Wizard named Monteku to kill a horrid creature who apparently wants to kill him for 'reasons unknown.'  As if that isn't enough, he tells them that she is apparently the cause of the kidnappings.  He tells them of her lair's location.

Background: Monteku has been kidnapping people to further his experimentations on both creating perfect slaves capable of defending himself and of creating a body that will never die.  So far, he has been unsuccessful, but the continuing kidnappings has drawn a lot of attention to the city.  Mayralika has heard about these kidnappings and has, with difficulty, determined that Monteku is the cause behind them [she saw him dumping a mutated body into the river].  She has set about to kill Monteku, but her attack failed because of the experiments he has defended himself with.

Adventure: The PC's original goal is to kill Mayralika.

Options: The PCs kill Mayralika, return to Monteku and are properly rewarded.

OR

The PCs don't kill her and determine that unless she has another lair, there are no traces of kidnapped victims where they find her.  The PCs don't kill her and speak with her.  She tells them that Monteku is the true villian and that he is the kidnapper.  She is trying to stop him, but cannot defeat him on his own.

Further Adventure: If the PCs do kill Mayralika, eventually, they may hear of more kidnappers [whether at the same city or not is optional, though Monteku is intelligent enough to move away in order to prevent suspicion from being brought down on him by the PCs].  They may then decide to go hunting after the rumors and find Monteku again.  If Mayralika is not killed and she tells the PCs her story, they will likely return to the city and determine the truth for themselves.  This likely would lead to a confrontration between them and Monteku with his experiments.

2. Hook: The PCs are hired by the authorities to determine the cause of the deaths of Telgraf and his friend Dreven.

Background: Telgraf has been purchasing slaves from the underground slave ring.  Word of this reached Mayralika through a contact she has in the city of Raskus.  When Mayralika confronted the Wizard, his friend, an accomplished Fighter, attempted to stop her, but she killed him.  She turned her gaze on the Wizard and in an instant he had turned to stone.  She smashed the statue to prevent him from easily being restored to flesh and left.

Adventure: The PCs hear rumors of the cause of his death and upon questioning people, learn that the creature flew to the north into the woods.  Upon searching the woods, they see a lair which likely belongs to someone, but hasn't been inhabited for some time.  The PCs should then return to the city of Raskus.  Shortly after their return, there are reports of another death, this time of a man thought to be a slaver, Boril but never had anyone had any proof of such claims.  His cause of death: Broken statue.

Options: The PCs continue searching for Mayralika.

OR

The PCs decide to investigate the link between a well-known, respectable Wizard, and a man thought to be a slaver.  By speaking with those of the criminal sort, they learn that Boril sold slaves to Telgraf, though it is not well-known.

Further Adventure: The PCs are asked to search Telgref's abode if they have not already done so.  Hidden beneath his house, connected to the sewers, is a small lair with numerous captives, all experimented on.  Another possible option is that though he may have done foul deeds, he is still a respected member of the community and the authorities may desire the punishment of the one who killed him and his innocent friend [though the friend may not necessarily be innocent either].  Lastly, the PCs may be asked to continue investigating the slave trade within and around Raskus and put an end to it.


Manticore: Monster Manual
Medusa: Monster Manual
Multiheaded Template: Savage Species
Tauric Template: Savage Species


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

*Rokaat*

Rokaat
Kobold Lizard (monitor) Half-Dragon (red) Druid 5(CR: 10)
Medium Dragon
HD: 4d10+5d8+54 ; hp 117
Init +2
Spd: 30 ft., swim 30ft.
AC: 19 (+2 dex, +7 nat), touch 12, flat-footed 17

BA/Grapple: +7/+15
Attack:  2 claws +15 melee (1d4+8) and bite +10 melee (1d6+4)
S/R: 5ft/5ft
SA: Breath (DC 17)
SQ: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60ft, light sensitivity, Immune to fire, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Wild Shape (1/day)

AL TN
Fort 13, Ref 6, Will 10
Str 26, Dex 15, Con 20, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 10

Skills: Climb +11, Handle Animal +5, Heal +7, Hide +5, Knowledge (Nature) +8, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spellcraft +6, Spot +8, Survival +9, Swim +11
Languages: Draconic, Common, Druidic

Feats:  Power Attack, Improved Toughness, Track, Lightning Reflexes

Breath:  30-foot cone, 6d8 fire damage.

Spells:  4/3/1	(DC 12+spell level)
1st- Cure Light wounds (x2), Longstride, Speak with animals
2nd- Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
3rd- Magic Fang (Greater)

Equipment 14,235
Bag of Tricks (Rust) 3,000gp.
Ring of Sustenance 2,500gp.
Rod of Extension, Minor 3,000gp.
Wand of Summon Monster I (25 charges) 375gp
Potion of Cure Moderate 300gp
Potion of Fly 750gp
Armbands of Might 4,100gp
Gold statue of Kobold wielding a spear in a threatening manner (210gp)

Armbands of Might (Complete Adventurer)
These bronze armbands grant their wearer a +2 bonus on Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks.  If the wearer has the Power Attack feat, he gains a +2 bonus on melee damage rolls on any attack on which he uses the Power Attack feat and takes a penalty of at least -2 on his attack roll.  Armbands occupy the same space on the body as a pair of bracers or bracelets.
Faint transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, bull's strength; Price: 4,100gp.

Description
_You see before you a lizard-like creature as if someone had chopped a Kobold in half, put it where the head of a lizard should be, and colored it a blood red color.  It is quite strong for being part Kobold and it flexes before you, though it almost seems more entranced by its muscles than you are._

Background
Rokaat was a druid who lived underground.  He liked the underground nature, the mushrooms, the fungus, and, especially, the lack of light.  These likes of Rokaat eventually led him down the path of the druid.  [I would have liked a more underground version of a druid rather than a foresty one, but I didn't know of any].  In his travels, he came across a den of lizards which had been destroyed by a passing group of Orcs.  Rokaat killed the pesky orcs, but he was only able to save a single Lizard, whom he named Lizzy (Lizzy struck him as a good name for it).

Lizzy became a good friend to Rokaat.  They lived together, ate together, and traveled together.  They relied on each other and life was good.  However, all things must come to an end and everything changed for Rokaat and Lizzy when they came across an area in the Underdark which they had not been to before.  After exploring for a couple of days, they found nothing.  Still, their spirits were high because it wasn't that they were looking for anything.

That night, however, they were attacked.  Rokaat was quickly held by a spell.  Lizzy tried fighting, but was no match for the Wizard.  Rokaat saw Liz fall and thought his faithful companion was dead.  Still held, the Wizard knocked Rokaat unconscious.

When he awoke, he found that where his legs and body should be below his waist, he saw the familiar body of his friend Lizzy.  As if it wasn't torture enough to see his closest friend perish, the Wizard expiramented long and hard, able to now because of his increased physical stamina and strength.  When the Wizard was finally finished, Rokaat was let free, but he was far from everything he recognized.  His main goal now is to return home, though a very close second is finding a way to restore his friend back to life.  However, he likes the strength this new body has given him and will not save Lizzy if it means losing part of his body.  Still, he is loyal to his deceased companion and refuses to gain another companion in place of the lizard.

Tactics
He'll try to use his buff spells before battle if possible.  During battle, his tactic is very simple: attack.  Frequently, he forgets that he even has a breath weapon.  He isn't stupid, however, and if he realizes that simply attacking isn't going to kill his enemy, he will do something else.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: PCs are traveling through one village when they hear that a village only a day's travel away [the village of Liverock] is looking for some help to deal some sort of creature harassing them.

Background: Livestock are being killed, one every couple of days.  After the third occurance, the villagers send messengers into the surrounding villages to spread the word to increase chances of attracting adventurers.  Several days ago, a group of adventurers entered Liverock because the request.  They found a creature nearby [Rokaat] and captured him, bringing him into the town's jail, and recieved the reward.

Adventure: The PCs arrive in town to find that everything appears to be fine.  The perpetrator has been caught by a slightly more nearby group of adventurers.  Annoyed, the PCs rest the night.  However, in the morning, there are reports of another cow that was slaughtered in the same fashion.  Not only that, but one of the adventurers in the other group is found dead in what appears to be a ritualistic suicide.  Rumors arise in the town, even greater than before, and the village leader approaches the PCs.  He explains to them that there was once a Witch in the town name Hilda and that she had killed in the same way that the young adventurer was killed in.  He asks them for help and will likely tell them the location of Hilda's broken down house nearby,

Options: The PCs decide to investigate the cows.  They find that the cows were apparently ripped apart from the inside out.

OR

The PCs decide to investigate Hilda's ramshackled house.  There, they find traces of someone's presence because furniture has been moved, but there are no footsteps other than their own.  If the PCs enter at night, they encounter the ghost of the female adventurer in the other group [Salvatta].  If they enter during the day, the encounter nothing.  Hopefully, at some time, it will be set up so that the PCs either enter the house and night and see the ghost, or they witness the ghost rise up from Savatta during her sleep.

Ending the Adventure: The PCs may defeat the Ghost, but she will never be satisfied until this village has been destroyed.  If the PCs kill Savatta here, they will have just brought doom upon this town because she will kill everyone until no one is left or the PCs find a way to permanently destroy her ghost [a difficult job].  Savatta, however, is completely unaware that she is doing any of this, so killing her may be considered wrong.  She will agree to leave if the PCs can convince her that it is in everyone's best interest.

Continuing the Adventure: Unfortunately, just as Savatta was once drawn here, she will always be drawn here.  It may not be immediate, but she will return.  Eventually, the PCs may hear of this in the future and decide to return to Liverock and end the horrible history.  Rokaat, once freed, will also ask the PCs if they've heard of any entrance into the underground.  If they are able to tell him of an entrance, he will have their eternal gratitude.


2. Hook: The PCs see smoke in the distance, too much for a simple campfire, and hopefully, they'll go check it out.

Background: Slavers used to frequently exit through a certain entrance into the underground.  After several battles, the Elves nearby took control of the area and built up a gate and small fort at the entrance to prevent undesirable traffic through the area.  Rokaat found this entrance, but was viewed as a threat by the Elves and attacked.  He managed to escape.  Several of the Elves chased him into the woods, but he managed to elude them.  As the Elves returned to the gate, the found it destroyed.  The slavers have been readying an attack and as it happened, attacked when the guard was weakened and found the Elves easy prey.

Adventure: The PCs arrive at the gate shortly after the Elves as they are battling Rokaat.

Options: They help the Elves.  The Elves will thank them whether or not Rokaat is killed.  Shortly after the battle, either a Tracker of sorts among the PCs or one of the Elves will notice wagon tracks among the debris.  The Elves will then ask the PCs's help to hunt down the true perpetrators: the slavers.  The slavers are fairly easy to find, though not as easy to fight.  If the PCs stop the slavers, they will be rewarded by the Elves for completing the duty they failed.

OR

They help the Elves, in which case the Elves will be defeated and those surviving will be forced to flee.  Considering that Rokaat is monster-like and the Elves are Elves, the PCs will probably not go this route.  If they do, they will have made enemies of the Elves.

OR

The PCs watch and wait, in which case Rokaat will defend himself and defeat the Elves [not trying to kill them, just make them so they can't fight.  He will stop when they fall unconscious].  Once done, he will walk into the underground.  If any Elves survive, the PCs will also end up the enemy of the Elves.

Continuing the Adventure: The slavers will determine who killed their own [if one escaped and reported what happened] through magical means if necessary.  This group is powerful and the PCs will have just made themselves powerful enemies.  This could mean that occasional assassins attempt to end their lives, or that during their adventures, the slavers will make their lives difficult, a mental sort of torture, until they decide to kill the adventurers.

Druid Class: Player's Handbook
Half-Dragon Template: Monster Manual
Kobold: Monster Manual
Monitor Lizard: Monster Manual
Tauric Template: Savage Species


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

*Horace the Scorpion Killer*

Horace the Scorpion Killer
Man scorpion Marshal 7 (CR: 11)
Large Monstrous Humanoid
HD: 13d8+39 ; hp 119
Init  +4
Spd: 35 ft. [base of 50 ft.]
AC: 21 (-1 size, +7 nat, +5 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 21

BA/Grapple: +11/+19
Attack: Glaive +16 [+18 v. vermin and humans] (1d10+7 ; 19-20/x3) [1d10+9 +2d6 v. vermin and humans] and sting +10 (1d6+2 plus poison)
S/R: 10ft/5ft (10ft w/glaive)
SA: Poison
SQ: Darkvision 60 ft, tremorsense 60 ft., Minor Aura (4), Major Aura (+2 ; 2), Grant Move action 1/day

AL LE
Fort +12, Ref +4, Will +10
Str 19, Dex  10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18

Skills: Bluff +11, Climb +14, Hide +10, Intimidate +11, Sense Motive +7, Spot +17
Languages: Common

Feats (5):  Skill Focus (Diplomacy ; Bonus), Power Attack, Improved Critical, Ability Focus (Poison), Improved Toughness, Improved Initiative

Poison: Fort DC 17.  1d4 Con/1d4 Con.  Save is Constitution-based.

Skills: Has a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Spot checks.

Auras: Affects all allies within 60 feet.
Minor Auras:
Master of Tactics: Cha bonus to damage when flanking.
Demand Fortitude: Cha bonus to Fortitude saves.
Accurate Strike: Cha bonus on rolls made to confirm critical hits.
Over the Top: Cha bonus on damage when charging.

Major Auras:
Motivate Ardor: +2 bonus on damage rolls.
Motivate Urgency: Allies' base land speed is increased by 10 feet.

Equipment 21,675gp
+1 Human Bane Vermin Bane Glaive 18300gp.
Everfull Waterskin 800gp
Potion of Cure Moderate 300gp
Potion of Fly 750gp
Silver Pendant of a Scorpion with a spear through it 75gp
+1 Chitin Armor 1,450gp

Everful Mug (Arms and Equipment)
With a command word, this common-looking mug fills with 12 ounces of water, cheap ale, or watery wine (user's choice). It functions three times per day.
Caster Level: 1st; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, create water; Market Price: 800 gp; Weight: -- . 

Description
_Horace the Scorpion Killer is half man and half scorpion.  Dirt covers his muscles, but through that layer of dirt, his face is kept neatly trimmed and his sandy brown hair short as befitting an officer in an army.  He stands straight, head held high, eyes looking forward filled with coldness and rage among a hard, blank face.  Scars mar his uncovered body, the trophies of countless battles fought.  A wicked Glaive rests in his right hand, the blade permanently stained with blood._

History
Horace was a great combatant.  He was an officer in the Human army during the war against the Scorpion people.  It was a long and difficult battle, but the Humans appeared to finally be winning.  Unfortunately, near the end of the war, Horace, during a mission to destroy a Scorpion outpost, was ambushed.  He and his men put up a good fight, but they stood little chance.  Horace was captured by the Scorpion people because they had heard of his abilities.  They didn't kill him.  No, that would have been a blessing.  Instead, the leader of the Scorpion people, the Scorpion King, decided he was to be transmuted into the very thing the Humans had come to hate: a scorpion kin.  After his change, he was freed.  He found that the Humans had won the war, though they still hated the Scorpion people.  As soon as the Humans saw him, he was outcasted.  Though a known leader, he was hated by the Humans.

Horace the Scorpion Killer has learned to hate the Humans.  He once wanted to find a way to change back into a Human, but he now despises the Humans.  Vengeance and leading an army against both the humans and the Scorpion people keeps him alive.

Tactics
He lets others charge into battle and fights where he is needed and where his auras can be put to their best use.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: PCs hear of towns being attacked by brigands.

Background: Horace has recruited a large number of bandits and is using them to attack nearby villages, taking anything of value and killing with relish.  Despite losses during these raids, the bandits are swelling with an influx of people because of the numerous successes of the raids.

Adventure: The PCs must find a way to stop the brigands from attacking.  This can be caused in one of two ways: annihilate the brigand forces or kill their leader.  The first option, however, is only temporary.

Options: The PCs go searching for the bandits.  It shouldn't be too hard to find them.  The PCs work on detailing their plan of attack.  However, while they are doing this, another village is attacked.  Even if the PCs do manage to defeat the group of brigands at the base, there is another group returning from a raid.  Horace will be found here, planning out strategies.  If a battle begins, he will fight alongside his allies because he knows he is more powerful than them and more capable of stopping any annoying adventurers.  In the end, however, Horace doesn't care about the lives of the brigands and will sacrifice as many as them as necessary to escape.

OR

The PCs decide to protect one of the towns.  Unfortunately, without being able to predict the future, there are four more villages nearby that can be attacked.  However, if the PCs ask, they learn that the brigands have simply been raiding them in a fairly systematic order, one after another.  The PCs can then go to this village, which will be attacked.  However, Horace is intelligent and sets up watches and has insiders working for him.  He will know when they enter the town and will probably be able to guess their purpose.  Horace will send out almost the entirety of his force, leaving only those most trusted with him.  If the raid fails, he quickly packs up and leaves, bringing along the brigands reamining with him, hopefully in time to avoid the PCs.

Continuing the Adventure: The adventure can continue in two ways: Horace escapes, goes somewhere else, and continues doing this all over again, or he dies but one of the brigand officers continues to do this work in Horace's name.  However, if the latter option occurs, it is unlikely he will ever gain the same following, though to make it interesting, it could be decided that he essentially starts a cult in Horace's name with one of their main goals being to Resurrect Horace.


2. Hook: The PCs hear of a Vermin problem.  Seems that their services in clearing out these Vermin would be greatly appreciated.

Background: A Druid named Jerik has found a small town that he likes and fancies a certain farmgirl name Rowanna.  He proposed to her, but her father was against it because he was a total stranger.  The next night, Jerik sent a small number of Vermin and killed her father, but that only made the matters worse.  No one was able to connect him directly, but he was the only stranger and the only one with a motive.  He was imprisoned, but he killed the guard and escaped.  For the last week, he has been killing people at night, trying to scare everyone into fleeing or killing them all, whichever came first.

Adventure: The PCs must defeat the Vermin and the one behind them.  The easiest way to do this is by waiting until nightfall when the Vermin strike out again.  During this night, Horace appears, killing Vermin left and right.

Options: They can follow some of the Vermin into the building Jerik has chosen to take over until her has killed everyone: a farmhouse near that of Rowanna's family.  They confront Jerik and defeat him, probably killing him.

OR

They spend time searching for him, which may or may not be successful.  If nothing else, during the night, they will wake up to sounds of screaming and can return to option one.

OR

They move to protect Rowanna.  A poor idea because Jerik will continue killing everyone.  Fortunately, Horace appears.  He kills the Druid and leaves.  Word of this spreads and the PCs' reputation will probably be hurt.

Continuing the Adventure: This adventure can continue only if the Druid escapes, though that adventure would only be Jerik attempting to gain Rowanna's hand in marriage, forcefully or not.  This adventure does not continue even if the PCs befriend Horace and unless the PCs consist mainly of Humans, their encounter could perhaps grant them the additional contact in the form of Horace.

Human: Player's Handbook
Marshal Class: Miniature's Handbook
Scorpion: Monster Manual
Tauric Template: Savage Species


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2006)

I'm not convinced Horace is worth his CR with such a low AC, but I really like the thread! Great layout too.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced Horace is worth his CR with such a low AC, but I really like the thread! Great layout too.




I suppose that might be true.  I guess I just can't picture them wearing much armor consider what they are.  Centaurs don't have any armor either, and I guess I've kinda kept that feeling with these creatures.

Although it wouldn't be too difficult to add some armor to them, I'd hate to be the people who finds it.  Yay, Full Plate top half, Barding bottom half.  Would Magical Armor like that still reshape to fit the wearer?

Glad you like the thread.  And don't worry, I only have a couple of Tauric creatures left to post.  I'm also really glad I started doing the Adventure Hook thing.  It's been totally giving me many more ideas than I would have had originally, whether they're useful to anyone else or not.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

*Doriy'ya Dor'Korath*

Yeah yeah yeah, ignore the whole Drider relation thing.  I was originally planning on doing a Drow/Spider for each type in a sort of heirarchy thing, but apparently, that ended after the first one.      I think had I not changed Drow so much in my campaign, I would do that soon, but alas! I'm gonna have to pass.

Doriy'ya Dor'Korath
Drow Spider (Hunter) Wizard 5 (CR: 8)
Large Monstrous Humanoid
HD: 5d8+5d4+20 ; hp 67
Init  +3
Spd:  40ft., Climb 20ft.
AC: 14  (-1 size, +3 dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 11

BA/Grapple: +7/+13
Attack: Mighty (+3) Long Bow ranged +10/+5 (1d8+3/x3)
S/R:  10ft/5ft
SA: Web
SQ: Darkvision 120ft, Tremorsense 60ft, SR 16, Light Blindness, Spell-like Abilities

AL LE
Fort 3, Ref  8, Will  10
Str 16, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 16, Wis  10, Cha 12

Skills: Climb +19, Concentration +7, Hide +16, Jump +21, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Move Silently +9, Spellcraft +8, Spot +17
Languages: Elf, Common, Undercommon

Feats: Scribe Scroll (Bonus), Highborn Drow, Improved Toughness, Improved Initative, Craft Wondrous Item (Bonus), Brew Potion, Magic in the Blood

Spell-Like Abilities: (3/day each): Dancing lights, darkness, detect good, detect magic, faerie fire, levitate.

Web (Ex):  Both types of monstrous spiders often wait in their webs or in trees, then lower themselves silently on silk strands and leap onto prey passing beneath. A single strand is strong enough to support the spider and one creature of the same size.  A monstrous spider can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint the location of any creature touching its web.
Escape Artist DC	Break DC	Hit Points
13			17		12

Monstrous spiders have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Spot checks and a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. A monstrous spider can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. Monstrous spiders use either their Strength or Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher. *Hunting spiders have a +10 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.

Spells: 4/3/2 (DC 13+spell level)
1st- Color Spray, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement
2nd- Blindness/Deafness, Glitterdust, Melf's Acid Arrow
3rd- Haste, Slow

Equipment 7,175gp
Wand of Fireballs (5th level ; 28 charges left)
Rod of Extension, Minor	3,000gp.
Might (+3) Long Bow +1 2,400gp.
Scroll of Suggestion 375gp
Potion of Gaseous Form 300gp
Potion of Cure Mod (x2) 600gp total.
Vest of Many Styles 500gp

Vestment of Many Styles (Races of Eberron)
This suit of clothes transforms itself into different fabrics and designs, allowing the wearer to alter her outward appearance with a command word.  The vestment grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks in any situation where clothing is part of the disguise (so that it wouldn't help disguise a sorcerer who had shapechanged into a red dragon, for example), but does not change or disguise any armor worn.
Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, creator must be a changeling; Price: 500gp.

Feats
Highborn Drow: You may use detect good, detect magic, and levitate once per day as spell-like abilities, with a caster equal to your character level.

Magic in the Blood: You can use your racial spell-like abilities more often than you otherwise could.  Any ability that is otherwise usable once per day is now usable three times per day.

Description
_Doriy'ya is an attractive Drow, though she doesn't have the verbal skills required to convince masses to join her.  She doesn't tolerate comments on her appearance unless they are complimentary because she believes that any who insult her insult Lolth as well.  Her hair consists of long white tresses and her eyes speak of fanatacism.  Sitting still is not a strong point as she believes she should be out doing Lolth's work.  Some part of her body is always in constant motion, whether one of her feet tapping the floor or snapping her fingers._

History
Always an avid worshipper of Lolth, even if not an actual Cleric, Doriy'ya kept many pet spiders.  She had a large number of them kept in safe containers.  However, Doriy'ya was too trusting in her belief that Lolth's creatures would not harm anyone.  She frequently took them out of their cages to 'play' with.  One of these spiders was a Large Monstrous Spider.  Doriy'ya had not named it.  She had been waiting for Lolth to give the spider a name, though the Goddess had not said anything to her.

Well one day, the Large Spider bit her.  She had never been very strong and the strength damage weakened her severely.  The spider escaped her and entered the Drow city where it proceeded to attack various Drow.  It injured several and managed to kill one before it was stopped.  Doriy'ya's peers had never liked her strange devotion to spiders.  Yes they thought spiders were cool, but they weren't obsessed about them.  The victim's of the spider's attacks had all been male, but those around Doriy'ya decided to punish her anyway.  They tried to find a fitting punishment for her.  They didn't want to kill her because no one important had been lost and Doriy'ya was a female, but they wanted her away from them.  One Wizard came up with an excellent idea.

So, a short while later, Doriy'ya was combined with the spider.  To their annoyance, Doriy'ya felt blessed by them and by Lolth.  Her faith in Lolth couldn't have been any stronger, even though she was booted out of the Drow city.  Doriy'ya merely felt that her Goddess was sending her on a quest to convert more worshippers to Lolth.

Doriy'ya was not very successful in her quest to convert worshippers.  First off, she was a Drow, and secondly, she was a mutated Drow.  No one would listen to her.  Unperterbed, she continued traveling the world, her goal to find a way to both gain followers in the name of Lolth and to find some great deed she can do to cause massive destruction among Lolth's enemies and to regain the favor of those in the Drow city and perhaps rule over them as well.

Tactics
Doriy'ya was never much of a fighter.  She had used poison bolts like most Drow, but once her Drow poison had run out, she decided to switch to the Long Bow.  She generally stays on the ceiling or walls where she can avoid being physically attacked.  She is more of a support caster with her spells, but she also has a Wand of Fireballs which she will use if she sees that her support isn't enough and that damage is what is needed.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: The PCs are hired by the Captain of the Guard to investigate the warehouse district for some Drow.

Background: Doriy'ya found one lackey, a human Drow wannabe.  Had she not needed help so badly and his help so useful, she would have slaughtered him immediately.  His hair was was dyed white and his entire body tattooed black [yes, his entire body; he even showed her as proof].  He even named himself Driv'vt as if naming himself after a disgraceful Drow would make other Drow happy.  Doriy'ya has also learned of a powerful item that when acted causes a huge explosion.  It is located beneath the sewers in the capitol city of Cargeny.  She needs to find it within 2 weeks, before the ceremony of the Princess's wedding.  Killing her, destroying the castle, and wreaking havoc is sure to prove her worth to the other Drow.  The Captain of the Guard, a solid man by the name of Hergoh, has heard about the Drow within the city and has hired several groups of adventurers to deal with this possible threat.  One of these groups works for Driv'vt however, and they will attempt to kill any group which gets close to finding Doriy'ya.

Adventure: The PCs are to go to the warehouse district.  Driv'vt is actually somewhat known here and it shouldn't be difficult to find out where he is.  They need to get the information from him and stop Doriy'ya.  With Driv'vt's information, it is easy to find Doriy'ya.

Options: There are two main options which could occur.  The first is that the PCs find Doriy'ya and stop her, whether through killing her or bringing her to the authorities.  However, if they bring her to the authorities and Driv'vt still lives, he will grab his group and attempt to rescue her.  This time they will be more careful and watch out for the PCs.  If Driv'vt is also captured or killed, then the adventure is basically over and the PCs get rewarded.

OR

The PCs are unable to find/defeat Doriy'ya in time.  In this case, she will have found the item and is going to use it.  There are several additional options, one of them being that the item causes the wreckage she so hopes.  Another is that the item is not what it really is and is actually something totally different [might not even be a magical item!].

Continuing the Adventure: If the PCs stop Doriy'ya, but don't kill her, she eventually escapes and she will be angered at them.  She considers them as enemies of Lolth and deserving nothing short of death for their interference.  Same thing happens if she manages to escape.  Another option is that the Grenade is stolen and the PCs need to find it [this can occur whether Doriy'ya survives or not and she doesn't necessarily need to be the one to steal it.  If she sets off the item, there will be a manhunt designed to hunt Drow, of which the PCs can become a part of or not.  If desired, this could turn into a war v. Drow.

Tsunami Grenades
It is said that hundreds of these items were to be created by the God of Nature during a vengeful period when he desired the total annihilation of civilization.  Fortunately, he came to his senses before they could all be developed, although not before four created.  These four were hidden well and protected, knowing that if anyone got there hands on them, they could destroy a large area of virtually anything.  One of these was found shortly after by traitors to the God and it was used to destroy a large city before the traitors were killed.  A second one was found underneath the capitol city Cargeny.  The PCs should turn this into the authorities who will of course keep careful eye on it.

Once activated, it has three rounds before exploding into a Verdigris Tsunami, the epic spell.  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/spells/verdigrisTsunami.htm

Or, if preferable, the numbers can be changed.


2. Hook: Drow have been seen in the area and the PCs have been asked to investigate.

Background: On her deathbed, another Drow admits that she was the one who had caused Doriy'ya's spider to go crazy and kill. Doriy'ya wasn't to blame at all. In fact, Doriy'ya may be their only salvation as some of the Drow begin preparing for battle. The Seer speaks of a prophecy detailing that Doriy'ya has a part of Lolth inside her and that if she does not lead them, then their war is doomed to fail.  This Drow was jealous of Doriy'ya and only now is capable of admitting it.  She says that they have until the next new moon to find her or all will be for naught.  The Drow have sent several raiding parties to the surface to find her and bring her back.  They have killed anyone else they have come across, creating a disturbance not gone unnoticed.

Adventure: The PCs encounter one of the groups and hopefully questions them on their purpose.  With the information gleaned from the Drow, they learn of the Drow plans and that they must find Doriy'ya before them.  The amount of time until the New Moon is however much the DM wants.  A longer time means that though they have more time to find her, once they do, they have to worry about attacks for a much longer of a time.  The shorter the time means the Drow only have a couple of opportunity to retrieve her.

Options: The PCs find Doriy'ya first and then prevent her with connecting with the Drow.  This could pose a challenge because if they outright kill her and do nothing about it, then she will simply be Resurrected.  What they must do is hold onto her until after the New Moon, a dangerous prospect considering that Drow raiding parties will be intent on freeing her and Doriy'ya will constantly be attempting escape.

OR

The PCs decide to let the Drow do all the work and set up an ambush.  This gives the PCs the opportunity to set everything up, though they must be aware of the Drow exiting the underground [more and more as the New Moon approaches].  Depending on the PCs's actions, this could actually be the best option.

OR

The worst option: the PCs do nothing.  In that case, the Drow find Doriy'ya and bring her back to the underground.  She leads a war upon the other races.

Continuing the Adventure: In the last scenario, this adventure will be continued through a Drow war.  In the other cases, they have made enemies of the Drow, but after the New Moon, this adventure is basically over.

Drow: Monster Manual
Spider: Monster Manual
Tauric Template: Savage Species
Wizard Class: Player's Handbook

The long awaited: Driv'vt


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I suppose that might be true.  I guess I just can't picture them wearing much armor consider what they are.  Centaurs don't have any armor either, and I guess I've kinda kept that feeling with these creatures.



Centaurs are also CR 3. 

I suppose an armor bonus isn't necessary, but just something to add to AC. A ring, some spells, bracers, something.

Some of these will more than likely see daylight in my games.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Centaurs are also CR 3.
> 
> I suppose an armor bonus isn't necessary, but just something to add to AC. A ring, some spells, bracers, something.
> 
> Some of these will more than likely see daylight in my games.




Okay, they've been modified a little, and I gave Horace +1 Chitin Armor.  Chitin sounds fitting, don'tcha think?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2006)

*High Elf Unicorn*

Technically, the Unicorn should lose the horn with its head and thus the abilities associated with it, but I decided to keep the horn anyway.  I'm not entirely sure why, but back when I originally made my next creation, I kept the base race of the High Elf Unicorn when I did not keep the base race of any of the other creations.

I sort of like the idea of these Tauric beings as being special, like legends spoken of by the Centaurs and their belief in these beings which they almost consider to be Angels, though they are in fact not.  The Centaurs believe in these Angels as being those who will eventually lead them to freedom, to fight the Humans encroaching on their lands and create a utopia for all Centaurs and forest creatures.  NPC to come shortly.

High Elf Unicorn (CR: 4)
Large Monstrous Humanoid
HD: 5d8+25 ; hp 57
Init +3
Spd: 60 ft.
AC: 18 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15

BA/Grapple: +5/+14
Attack: Horn +13 melee (1d8+8) and 2 hooves +5 melee (1d4+2)
S/R:  10ft/5ft
SA: -
SQ: Darkvision 60ft, magic circle against evil, spell-like abilities, immunity to poison, charm, and compulsion, low-light vision, scent, wild empathy, immunity to magic sleep, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, Auto Search on secret door within 5 feet

AL Chaotic Good
Fort 6, Ref 7, Will  4
Str 20, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10

Skills: Jump +8, Listen +7, Move Silently +6, Spot +7, Survival +7
Languages: Sylvan, Common, Elf

Feats: Alertness, Skill Focus (Survival)

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): This ability continuously duplicates the effect of the spell. A unicorn cannot suppress this ability.

Spell-Like Abilities: Unicorns can use detect evil at will as a free action.  Once per day a unicorn can use greater teleport to move anywhere within its home. It cannot teleport beyond the forest boundaries nor back from outside.  A unicorn can use cure light wounds three times per day and cure moderate wounds once per day (caster level 5th) by touching a wounded creature with its horn. Once per day it can use neutralize poison (DC 14, caster level 8th) with a touch of its horn. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Wild Empathy (Ex):  This power works like the druid’s wild empathy class feature, except that a unicorn has a +6 racial bonus on the check.

Skills: Unicorns have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *Unicorns have a +3 competence bonus on Survival checks within the boundaries of their forest.  Elves get a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks.

Note: The horn is considered as a +3 weapon.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2006)

*Loreliana Grayeth*

Loreliana Grayeth
High Elf Unicorn Ranger 1/Cleric 1/Harper Paragon 7 (CR: 13)
Large Monstrous Humanoid
HD: 7d8+7d10+84 ; hp 181
Init +3
Spd: 60 ft. (40 ft. in armor)
AC: 24 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +6 natural, +6 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 21

BA/Grapple: +11/+20
Attack: Horn +19 melee (1d8+8) and 2 hooves +11 melee (1d4+2)
S/R: 10ft/5ft
SA: Smite evil 3/day (+3 Atk, +7 damage)
SQ: Darkvision 60ft, magic circle against evil, spell-like abilities, immunity to poison, charm, and compulsion, low-light vision, scent, wild empathy, immunity to magic sleep, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, Auto Search on secret door within 5 feet, Favored Enemy (Undead), Detect Evil at Will (Sp), Harper Knowledge (+8), Favored Enemy (Evil), Celestial Spells, Exalted Companion, Favored Enemy (Zhentarim)

AL Chaotic Good
Fort 12, Ref  14, Will 12
Str 20, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 18, Cha 16

Skills: Diplomacy +13, Jump +6, Listen +11, Move Silently +4, Perform +8, Sense Motive +8, Spot +11, Survival +8
Languages: Sylvan, Common, Elf

Feats: Alertness, Track (Bonus), Sacred Vow, Vow of Obedience, Exalted Companion (Bonus), Extra Smite, Power Attack

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): This ability continuously duplicates the effect of the spell. A unicorn cannot suppress this ability.

Spell-Like Abilities: Unicorns can use detect evil at will as a free action.
Once per day a unicorn can use greater teleport to move anywhere within its home. It cannot teleport beyond the forest boundaries nor back from outside.  A unicorn can use cure light wounds three times per day and cure moderate wounds once per day (caster level 5th) by touching a wounded creature with its horn. Once per day it can use neutralize poison (DC 21, caster level 8th) with a touch of its horn. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Wild Empathy (Ex): This power works like the druid’s wild empathy class feature, except that a unicorn has a +6 racial bonus on the check.

Skills: Unicorns have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *Unicorns have a +3 competence bonus on Survival checks within the boundaries of their forest.  Elves get a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks.

Note: The horn is considered as a +3 weapon.

Spells (As 8th level cleric) (5/4/4/3) Domains: Animal, Healing
1st-Bless, Comprehend Languages, Hide from Undead, Obscuring Mist, Shield of Faith, Calm Animal(D)
2nd-Bull's Strength, Align Weapon, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal(D)
3rd-Dispel Magic, Protection from energy, Searing Light (x2), Dominate Animal(D)
4th-Freedom of Movement, Summon Monster IV(x2), Summon Nature's Ally IV(D)

Harper Knowledge(Ex): Like Bard ability, except based on Harper Paragon levels + Int mod.

Celestial Spells(Ex): Can cast spells from Book of Exalted Deeds as if she were a celestial.

Favored Enemies:	Undead		+4 (+5 v. evil undead)
			Evil		+1
			Zhentarim	+2 (+3 v. evil Zhentarim)

Feats
Sacred Vow: +2 perfection bonus on Diplomacy checks.

Vow of Obedience: +4 perfection bonus on Will saving throws against compulsion spells and effects.

Equipment 15,200gp.
Bracelet of Friends [2 charms remaining; Fenworth, the other blank] 9500gp.
+1 Breastplate of Calling 4,950gp
Potion of Fly 750gp

Description
_Loreliana appears to be a beautiful centaur with clean white hair, golden locks down to her shoulders, and bright emerald green eyes.  Although she no longer has the head of a unicorn, the horn still remains on her head.  An sense of awe surrounds her, an aura of goodness.  She herself is pure and fights against that which attempts to ruin that same purity in others._

History
Loreliana was born from a union with a druid and her trusted companion, a Unicorn (Don't ask-it's suspected that a polymorph spell was used).  When Loreliana was young, she witnessed her parents killed by a powerful undead wizard.  She hunted undead for a short time before she was succumbed to the powers of several intelligent undead.  However, she did not die in that battle.  A man, Doran, a cleric of Mielikki, saved her from the undead.  He cured her and while she was recovering, he taught her about his Goddess.  Loreliana became a firm believer in the Goddess that sent Doran to save her.

The two of them traveled together for a short time, becoming friends. However, it wasn't long before an evil group called the Zhentarim attacked the pair of them.  Though they managed to defeat the Zhentarim, Doran was mortally injured.  Before he died, he gave her important information about the Zhentarim and told her to give it to a man named Fenworth.  Loreliana buried her friend and left to find Fenworth.  It wasn't too difficult to find the man.  He was apparently well known.  When Loreliana finally met him, she found out he was part of the organization called the Harpers, a group whose purpose is to fight evil.  Loreliana gave him the information.  Fenworth asked if she would like to continue what Doran was doing and with a 'yes' she joined the Harpers and helped them fight evil.

Loreliana's main goal is the total annihilation of the Zhentarim, though she knows it will not be easy.  She attempts to convince herself that she is doing this for the good of all that is good, but in her heart, she knows that she is doing this only for vengeance.  She hopes that maybe someday, she will be unable to find it in her heart to let this matter drop, but for now, she cannot.

Tactics
She has pretty much standard tactics.  She is cautious, but not overly so.  She tries to summon her creatures first and attack with her animal companion.  She is not afraid to leave battle, even if she is fighting undead or the Zhentarim because she knows that if she lives, she can kill even more than she can kill if she fights them to the death.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: The PCs are hired to break into a 'den of evil' and make sure it no longer exists.

Background: The 'Den of Evil' is actually the Zhentarim.  This group hates Loreliana and is attempting to eradicate her.  They have sent several groups after her, but the first group she encountered she annihilated.  She then spoke with Fenworth who suggested hiring adventurers to destroy the Zhentarim base while she worries about the groups after her.  [Most of the background info can be found in Loreliana's background.]

Adventure: The PCs must enter the building and destroy the Zhentarim group, a simple adventure.

Continuing the Adventure: This adventure in and of itself will be finished when the base is destroyed and the groups killed.  However, this can lead to more adventures as the PCs have just made themselves targets of the Zhentarim.


2. Hook: The PCs are hired by a group of lumberers to stop those who have been attacking and killing lumber workers.

Background: The Humans are continuously trying to gain further entrance into the forest, but the forest creatures are fighting back against them, trying to keep the Human lumberers away from their home. During one battle in which the Centaurs are losing, Loreliana appears and though she doesn't kill any of the Humans, she beats them back and they are forced to retreat. The problem is is that the Humans aren't evil, but they just don't understand the inhabitants of the forest. The Centaurs see one of their 'Angels' and decide that she must be there to save her and they spread the word to the other forest creatures. The Humans, on the other hand, are worried because of this great new threat, so they hire a group of adventurers to enter the forest and destroy their enemies.

Adventure: The PCs enter the forest with the intent of defeating the forest creatures, but they shortly find out that the forest dwellers are not truly evil and are just protecting the forest.  The PCs then must figure out how to resolve this conflict with as little bloodshed as possible.

Options: The PCs agree to go into the forest.  Everything happens as above.

OR

The PCs agree to go into the forest and they don't care about the forest dwellers.  They kill many before the forest dwellers flee.  The reputation of the PCs to Sylvan creatures has been ruined beyond repair, though the Humans praise them for their great deeds.

OR

The PCs decide not to go into the forest.  They attack the Humans, which leads to the opposite situation as the previous option.

Continuing the Adventure: The first option is the best because hopefully, everyone will end up fairly happy in the end.  This adventure can continue if the other two options occur, meaning that the PCs will probably be dragged into a miniature war between Humans and Sylvan creatures, their options deciding which side they fight on.  If the first option occurs, this adventure ends, but likely the PCs will have made a few minor friends.

Cleric Class: Player's Handbook
Harper Paragon Class: Player's Guide to Faerun
High Elf: Player's Handbook
Ranger Class: Player's Handbook
Tauric Template: Savage Species
Unicorn: Monster Manual


Base Race: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2839863&postcount=10


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, they've been modified a little, and I gave Horace +1 Chitin Armor.  Chitin sounds fitting, don'tcha think?



 Sounds perfect.  I've seen chitin armor before, but I don't remember what book. Dragon Compendium?

Cool High Elf Unicorn NPC. Remind me not to play a LE dude.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds perfect.  I've seen chitin armor before, but I don't remember what book. Dragon Compendium?
> 
> Cool High Elf Unicorn NPC. Remind me not to play a LE dude.




Stormwrack is where I got it from.  Probably the only thing I've used from that book since I'm not DMing and no water campaigns.  [Ignoring the lake in Cauldron, of course].  I think there's like Chitine Web or something from Underdark and I'm pretty sure there's another, probably older, book with Chitine Armor in it.

Her attacks would hurt if you were an Evil Undead working for the Zhentarim.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 23, 2006)

*Zakraylia, the Fallen Lillend*

Zakraylia
Half Medusa Half Fiend Lillend (CR: 11)
Large Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Good)
HD: 7d8+21 ; 77 hp
Init  +6
Spd: 20 ft, fly 70 ft. (average)
AC: 22 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 16

BA/Grapple: +7/+16
Attack: Short sword +14/+9 melee (1d8+8 +2d6 v. Good creatures/19-20) and tail slap +11 melee (2d6+3) and snakes +11 melee (1d4+3 plus poison) and bite +11 (1d8+3) and Claw +11 (1d6+3)
S/R:  10 ft./10 ft.
SA:  Constrict 2d6+5, improved grab, spells, spell-like abilities
SQ: Bardic Music [6th level Bard], Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to poison, resistance to acid, cold, electricity, fire 10, DR 5/magic

AL  Chaotic evil
Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +8
Str  24, Dex  23, Con 17, Int 18, Wis  16, Cha  22

Skills: Appraise +14, Concentration +13, Diplomacy +18, Hide +12, Knowledge (arcana) +14,
Listen +13, Move Silently +16, Perform (any one) +16, Sense Motive +13, Spellcraft +14,
Spot +13, Survival +17
Languages:  Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Infernal, Sylvan

Feats: Ability Focus [Poison], Multiattack, Sudden Extend
Advancement: 8-10 HD (Large); 11-21 HD (Huge)


Petrifying Gaze (Su): A half-medusa’s gaze is less potent than its full-blooded parent; creatures are not turned to stone simply by looking at it. However, it can focus its power upon a single creature within 30 feet. The targeted opponent can avoid the gaze as normal and, if it fails to avoid the half-medusa’s gaze, it must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 19) or be permanently turned to stone. The half-medusa can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 7.

Poison (Ex): Snakes, Fortitude save (DC 17); initial Strength damage equal to the snakes’ bite damage and secondary Strength damage equal 8.

Medusa Blood (Ex): For all special abilities and effects, a half-medusa is considered both a medusa and the base creature. Half-medusa, for instance, are immune to the gaze attacks of medusas, and vice versa.

A lillend’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Constrict (Ex): A lillend deals 2d6+5 points of damage with a successful grapple check. Constricting uses the entire lower portion of its body, so it cannot take any move actions when constricting, though it can still attack with its sword.

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a lillend must hit with its tail slap attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

Spells
A lillend casts arcane spells as a 6th-level bard.
Typical Bard Spells Known (4/3; save DC 14 + spell level)
1— charm person, cure light wounds, improvisation, sleep;
2— hold person, invisibility, sound burst.

Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day—darkness, hallucinatory terrain (DC 18), knock, light, poison; 1/day—charm person (DC 15), desecrate, speak with animals, speak with plants, unholy blight. Caster level 10th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

Skills: Lillends have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks.

Equipment 20,300gp.
Tiara of Disguise 2,000gp.
+1 Unholy Short Sword 18,300gp

Description
_In her natural form, Zakraylia has the appearance of a Lillend, humanoid torso with a serpent's tail where her legs should be, and great wings sprouting from her back.  Unlike a pure Lillend, however, her scales, wings, and hair are a crimson red with dead black streaks.  Her skin is darkened and scaly.  She is a monstrosity of what she once was._

Background
Zakraylia was born different from all the other Lillend, and she knew it ever since she was young.  A little voice deep within herself going against her natural feelings.  She learned that whenever she gave into that voice, she committed some terrible act.  At first it was only a little theft and though that felt wrong, she wasn't caught and she didn't stop, at least not until the day she killed a fellow Lillend.  Afterwards, she shoved away that voice deep within herself and ignored it completely.  She was never caught for the deed, but her guilty conscience would not let her escape completely free.

She began to help people even moreso than what Lillend are expected to do as if she could make up for what she had done.  She gave the poor her money, gave food to the hungry, slayed evil that was troubling people, but that guilt still did not leave her.  It drove her to great acts of kindness, but the frustration that nothing she did would help drove her over the edge.  She began to do anything, no matter how dangerous.  Repeatedly she was almost killed in foolish attempts to stop some great evil.

It did not end until the day she encountered a Medusa.  She hadn't known what to expect and though she managed to catch the Medusa off guard, the creature turned to her and everything disappeared except for her deepest thoughts, of which there were only two: to escape and to commit evil acts.  She prayed for freedom, yearned for it, yet it was long in coming.

Zakraylia doesn't know who freed her, and she doesn't know whether to thank her patron or not.  She became free, but her body was fused with the Medusa she had sought to kill.  She heard the voice of the Medusa and that deep voice she had heard when younger chimed in even louder than before since it had an ally.  She could not fend herself from two voices and she did the only thing which allowed her to avoid going insane: she gave in to the voices.

She is no longer in control and watches miserably as she commits horrible acts of violence against others.  She no longer has no goals in life beyond what to bring pain to next victim.

Tactics
In a battle she is next expecting, she attempts to talk her way out of it, if possible.  If not, she opens up with her petrifying gaze, followed by normal attacks.  If entering a battle she is aware of, it is generally her ambushing someone who believes her to be good and an ally.

Adventure Hooks
Adventure Hooks Background
Two hundred years ago in the city of Klargef was an event that changes the lives of all its citizens.  There was a great battle beneath the city of Angels and Demons.  It waged for a long time and though the citizens above were not a part of this battle, the ground frequently shook and sounds of battle drifted to the surface.  Finally a man named Baramus gathered together a small number of soldiers and led them beneath the city.  They encountered the Demons and fought them off.  The battle turned before this brave man and as they allied with the Angels, they drove the Demons out of Klargef.  Baramus and one of the Angels, during this time, fell in love.  She returned into the city above ground with him.  He was proclaimed a hero.  He settled down with the unnamed Angel and after a time, the tales became nothing more than stories and the name Baramus was nearly forgotten.

Few people know what it was the Angels and Demons fought over, and the Angels locked away the item and set a Guardian before it for all eternity.  The item is a powerful artifact, said to be able to change an Angel into an Evil version of herself and a Demon into a Good version of itself.

Zakraylia herself fought in this battle alongside the Angels.  A little known fact, a thing only hinted at in a rare few stories, was that she also fell in love with Baramus, but he did not love her because of the shape of her body.

1. Hook: The PCs are approached by a man named Willem, a historian in the city of Klargef.  He hires them to put a stop to this.

Background: Zakraylia is killing descendants of Baramus [a fact Willem himself only recently discovered].  He believes that it is out of vengeance for her spurned heart.  These people are being brutally tortured before finally being killed.  Worst of all, this is occurring to entire families.  After the third family was killed, the city of Klargef became a terrified city and people began to stay in their homes, though that did not stop two more families from being killed.  Willem approaches the PCs when there is but a single family remaining.

Adventure: A simple adventure, the goal of the PCs is to protect the remaining family and stop Zakraylia from her reign of terror.

Options: The PCs kill Zakraylia.  She is now evil and can be killed without repercussions.

OR

The PCs realize that she is a Lillend and know that Lillend's are generally Good creatures and that something bad must have happened to turn her into what she is now.  However, it is unlikely that the PCs will be able to convince Zakraylia to become good no matter what they do.  The problem the PCs find themselves in if they want to save her is that killing her is bad, but they can't let her escape because she will then go after the last of Baramus's descendants, and then later the PCs.  Of course then the PCs need to figure out how to turn her...

Continuing the Adventure: See below.

2. Hook: The PCs are either asked by a pair of Lillend to help out their fallen sister by recovering an item which will revert her back to her old self or, if done as the second part of the pair, the PCs find out information about the item that the Angels and Demons fought over several hundred years ago.  This could be either through Baramus or perhaps one of his contacts.  If so desired, the Lillend could show up anyway.

Adventure: The PCs must travel beneath the city of Klargef and retrieve the sealed item.  Really, this can be as easy or as difficult as you desire.

Options: The item is all but lost to time and the only guardian is the one given the task to protect the item by the Angels.

OR

Zakraylia has a Demon benefactor.  He wants this item and is contect to let the PCs find it for him.  However, he does not want Zakraylia to touch it because he fears she will revert back to her old self and the voices within her will disappear.  This benefactor has sent out some Demons, some to free Zakraylia, some to kill Baramus, and some to wait for the PCs to defeat the Guardian and then defeat the PCs while they are injured.

Ending/Continuing the Adventure: This adventure ends either when the PCs revert Zakraylia back to her normal self in which case they will have gained an ally and a powerful enemy [the Demon benefactor] who will be angry at them and will later attempt to kill them and revert Zakraylia back again to her Evil self.  Or when the PCs fail to grab the item and it is spirited away.  This will come back to haunt the PCs when the Demon benefactor begins turning Angels into Demons.  The PCs's goal must then be to steal it from him, preferably before an all-out breaks loose, although that could certainly be an alternative option as well.

Half-Fiend Template: Monster Manual
Half-Medusa Template: Book of Templates: Deluxe Edition [Named Padrafyte]
Lillend: Monster Manual


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

*Hlikar of the Brokenclaw Tribe*

(Note: The two claw attacks are from paws)
Hlikar of the Brokenclaw Tribe
Gnoll Dire Wolverine Warchief 5 (CR: 11)
Large Monstrous Humanoid
HD: 7d8+5d10+70 ; hp 152
Init +3
Spd: 30 ft., climb 10 ft.
AC: 23 (-1 size, +3 dex, +4 nat, +5 chain shirt, +2 lg. stl. Shield), touch 12, flat-footed 20

BA/Grapple: 10/20
Attack: 2 claws +11 (2d4+3) and heavy flail +17 (1d10+7/19-20)
S/R: 10ft/5ft
SA: Rage
SQ: Low-light vision, scent, Darkvision 60ft

AL CE
Fort 11, Ref 9, Will  9
Str 22, Dex 17, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 16

Skills: Bluff +5, Climb +7, Diplomacy +6, Sense Motive +3, Spot +3
Languages: Gnoll

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Leadership, Vengeful Fury, Fengeful Fury (Improved)

Rage (Ex): A dire wolverine that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. An enraged dire wolverine gains +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, and –2 AC. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.

Tribal Frenzy (Ex): (+6 Str) A warchief is able to inspire his followers to acts of extreme battle frenzy.  The warchief may activate this frenzy as a standard action.  He may then maintain it as a free action.  It ends at the conclusion of any turn in which the warchief does not maintain it.  The frenzy affects any creature that is a member of the warchief's race and tribe, that starts its turn within 30 feet of the warchief, and that is able to hear the warchief.  The frenzy grants a +2 enhancement bonus to the Strength score of each affected ally (not including the warchief himself).  At the start of each of their turns, everyone affected by the Strength boost takes 1 point of damage for each Hit Die they have.  Thus, an orc warchief can grant +2 Strength to each member of the pack of 1st-level orc warriors he commands, but each take 1 point of damage per round as long as the Strength boost remains in effect.

Feats
Vengeful Fury
You develop a close emotional tie to your friends. If they fall in combat, you find yourself overcome with rage and anger, allowing you to fight with incredible strength and tenacity.
Prerequisite: Constitution 13
Benefit: If one of your friends falls in combat, you may enter a rage (as for the barbarian character class). You can use this option only if a close, personal friend is reduced to –1 or fewer hit points or becomes otherwise incapacitated.  Your DM may rule that an ally, such as a man-at-arms or a hireling, does not count as a friend for the purposes of activating
this feat.

Vengeful Fury, Improved
Vengeance spurs you on to greater deeds. If your friends or allies fall in combat, you redouble your efforts to defeat your
enemies.
Prerequisite: Vengeful Fury
Benefit: For each ally who falls during an encounter, you gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls for the rest of the encounter. This bonus cannot exceed +5. An ally is defined as a friend, cohort, person under your command, henchman, or other important NPC that you have developed a friendship with. You do not gain this benefit for summoned creatures or those conjured by spells or magical items.
Special: This feat works very well for villains who surround themselves with a number of flunkies or bodyguards.

Equipment 20,650gp.
+1 Torturous (x2) Heavy Flail 18,000gp.
+1 chain shirt 1150gp.
Potion of Cure Moderate (x2) 600gp.
Potion of Heroism 900gp.

Torturous (Ghostwalk)
Upon a successful hit, the target of this weapon must make a Fortitude save (DC 12) or be stunned for 1 round from pain.  This ability can be applied to a weapon a second time; doing so increases the Fortitude save DC to 17.
Moderate necromancy; CL 5th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, death knell; Price: +1 bonus.

Description
_Hlikar is a brutish man combining the traits of a fearful hyena and a large wolverine, although both parts are separated at the waist, hyena traits above and wolverine below.  The fur covering his entire body, both halves is a brownish-gray color with dark colored spots.  His eyes are bright yellow and filled with a frequently not so hidden rage.  At his belt rests a heavy flail and though he may not always be wearing it, a chain shirt is never far from sight.  A warleader, he is always ready for a battle and he is a fiersome warrior._

History
Hartish was the greatest Gnoll leader of all time.  He was a brilliant leader and led his people ravaging across the lands.  It seemed as though none could stop him, but unfortunately, as is the way of Good people, Good created a large force and crushed Hartish's army, though it was not an easy battle and it cost Good many lives.  The war scattered the Gnoll army.  For a long time, the Gnolls have known poverty in their separate little villages.  However, Hartish's offspring, Hlikar, hated to see his people suffering so greatly.  Hlikar was not the most intelligent Gnoll, was about average for their kind, but he was charismatic and with the help of a good (intelligent) advisor, Hlikar gathered the Gnolls in his village under his support.  He built up his village strong and began the long task of gathering the Gnolls once again.  He is doing it as hush-hush as he possibly can because he doesn't want word of his power to spread.  If that occurred, it is likely that the forces of Good which destroyed his father's army might destroy his as well before it is even formed.  Hlikar isn't sure what he plans to do once the Gnolls are united.  His advisor believes that slowly growing in might and taking land little by little will prove to be a better plan, but Hlikar has the blood of battling running through his veins and he might not be able to prevent himself from battling for long.

Tactics
Hlikar is afraid not of battling, but of dying.  He is cautious up until the battle begins where he is suddenly a fearsome machine who thinks of nothing as he attacks and fights.  Once the battle lust has him, he will fight to the death.  With his battle lust, those around him wonder how long his campaign to gather Gnolls will actually last.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: The PCs are hired to assassinate Hlikar or Hlikar's advisor.

Background: Most people do not believe that the Gnolls are capable of gathering strength so shortly after such a devastating war.  Because of this, when a man by the name of Vikton claimed that the current Gnoll leader is gaining a following quickly, the people laughed at him.  Without anywhere else to turn, Vikton decided he had to rely on adventurers.

Adventure: To assassinate the Gnoll leader and/or his advisor.

Ending the Adventure: The Gnoll leader and/or his advisor is dead.

Continuing the Adventure: If the PCs did not kill one or both, they are asked to return to finish the job.  If they kill only Hlikar, his advisor will find someone to replace him and will begin to send assassins after the PCs.  If the advisor dies but not Hlikar, the Gnoll leader will do nothing except strengthen his position in the Gnoll army, find another trusted advisor and continue the preparations for war.  He knows that being provoked into acting is a poor decision.  When the war comes, however, if the PCs were spotted, Hlikar will personally hunt them down.


2. Hook: The PCs have been hired to hunt down what is claimed to be a mutated Gnoll of some sort.

Background: The previous Gnoll leader, Hartish, was thought to have been killed, but he was instead 

captured by a group of people who have experimented on him.  He was recently set free to see what sort of carnage he could create.  It did not take long before the rumors of a mutated Gnoll reached Hlikar's advisor's ears, and he sent several groups of Gnoll scouts to check out the rumors.  The experimenters then hired the PCs in an attempt to determine Hartish's combat capabilities.

Adventure: The PCs must find and stop Hartish, the Gnoll Mutant.

Options: The PCs kill Hartish.  The Gnoll scouts wait and attempt to return the body back to the Gnolls for proper funeral rites.

OR

The PCs encounter one of the Gnoll scouting groups.  The Gnolls will not attempt to fight at first because it is not their purpose.  They do not want to draw attention to themselves.  They are simply trying to learn about the Mutant Gnoll.  The PCs may or may not kill them, depending on what goes on.  In the end, the Gnolls request the body for proper buriel rites if they were not killed by the PCs.

OR

The PCs do not kill Hartish but instead follow him back to its lair, the place where it was experimented on.  This might not be the easiest thing because the PCs do not know that Hartish was 'working' for someone.  They might decide simply to kill it and be done with everything.  If they do follow it, they find their hirers as those behind the Gnoll Mutant and the trouble it caused.

Continuing the Adventure: If the experimenters were not all killed, they will flee and begin working on plans of vengeance.  If they weren't found out about, they will continue to create mutations and loose them into the world.  If destroyed totally, the adventure completely ends, unles you decide to turn them into a small group working for a larger one.  Likely nothing will happen with the Gnolls, whether allied or killed.

Dire Wolverine: Monster Manual
Gnoll: Monster Manual
Tauric Template: Savage Species
Warchief Class: Miniature's Handbook

Grentok, Hlikar's Advisor: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2881505&postcount=26


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

It's been a week. I haven't had a chance to read all through this and comment on everything, but I do want to see new stuff. [/whine]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been a week. I haven't had a chance to read all through this and comment on everything, but I do want to see new stuff. [/whine]




Hehe.  Sorry.  Been busy doing other stuff and updating the Adventure Hooks in an attempt to give a little more detail and perhaps make them a little more coherent.  It was much easier/quicker to not give any information about the creatures, but just putting up their stats.  

I'll try to put up the next one by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, didn't notice the edits. I'll forgive you, then. 

So a Gnoll Dire Wolverine is essentially a Gnoll? How do you combine the Wolverine? Did you take the Wolverine stat enhancements and just apply them?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, didn't notice the edits. I'll forgive you, then.
> 
> So a Gnoll Dire Wolverine is essentially a Gnoll? How do you combine the Wolverine? Did you take the Wolverine stat enhancements and just apply them?




Whew, I've been forgiven.    Well, for that mistake anyway.   

Like most of the creatures in this thread so far [will be pulling away from that any time now, I promise], they're made from the Tauric template, although I realize now that Hlikar's description poorly describes him.  ALTHOUGH, if I did combine them, I would use the Amalgam Template from Advanced Bestiary.

Better description: Gnoll top half, Dire Wolverine bottom half.

My bad.  Will fix that in a little bit, as well as the word 'eyes'.  "His are yellow."  Must edit slightly more carefully, apparently.  Not as bad as the time I made these high level CR 3 creatures cause I'd take a creature, advance it, add a couple of templates and class levels, and would forget to modify the CR so it didn't say 3.  Woulda love seeing a DM use that and slaughter a group and say 'The source I got it from says the CR is 3.'    

Thanks for the responses though.  I'm waiting for the 'Comment on everything' you mentioned in your previous post.    Wonder what I can do to draw even more attention to myself.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, that makes more sense... I need to read up on the Tauric template.  I don't have Advanced Bestiary, so you'll have to describe the Amalgamed creature when you use it.

And, this is a pretty low traffic part of the boards anyway. Mark Chance has a good thread in Rogues Gallery, but I'm not sure which is higher traffic.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

The Amalgam Template is essentially combining two creatures, like the Owlbear, for example.  It's the ultimate experimental template.  

Tauric is basically like the centaur, just using different tops and different bottoms.

Yeah, I know that the Homebrews section is low traffic.  It's a pity, and I don't just mean for my thread.  I like to believe that more people would post if it had more traffic and this Forum would be awesome with much more traffic and postings.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 5, 2006)

*Paper Golem!*

Okay, this isn't quite ready IMO, but I'm posting it for Jdvn1's sake.    It's technically ready to go, but I feel like it's missing something and I can't quite figure out what it is.  This isn't an NPC, but is just a miscellaneous creature, a Golem, if you will, so it doesn't have a background or adventure hook, though it does have a brief idea of how I pictured it.

I used the base Paper Golem found in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2857025&postcount=1 and modified it a little, giving it a base Intelligence [personal thing; I like the idea of Intelligent Golems].

Modifications: Add a couple of abilities such as Changing Attack and Wounding, advanced it several HD, and gave it a modified Swarm-Shifter because I thought it was fitting and believe it should be allowed for more than just Undead as long as it is fitting in a theme [Normal shape was bats, but I changed it to paper].  I also gave it a couple of qualities from the Ablative Template, the ones I thought most fitting.

I'm not entirely sure CR 7 sounds right though.  It just doesn't seem QUITE that buff, but it does have several useful abilities.  Couple levels of Fighter would make it scary.  

Oh, and if anyone has any additional options for variant versions, that would be great.

Advanced Paper Golem Swarm-Shifter (CR 7)
Medium Construct
HD: 6d10 ; 67 hp
Init  +7
Spd: 30 ft
AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13

BA/Grapple: +4/+5
Attack: 2 Paper Cut +7 melee (1d8+1)
S/R:  5 ft./5 ft.
SA:  Changing Attack, Flaming Limbs, Swarm Attack 2d6, Wounding
SQ: Construct Traits, Darkvision 60ft, DR 5/Slashing, Flammable, Immunity to Magic, Swarm Form

AL  Chaotic evil
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Str  12, Dex  17, Con -, Int 6, Wis  10, Cha  1

Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4
Languages:  Common [understands commands in common, but cannot speak it]

Feats: Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack, Weapon Finesse
Advancement: 

Changing Attack (Ex):  A Paper Golem may, at will as a move equivolent action, change its form to accomodate either a Bludgeoning, Piercing, or Slashing attack, bypassing the appropriate DR.

Shapelessness (Ex):  By spending one full-round action to become shapeless, a Paper Golem can squeeze through openings of incredibly small size (as little as 1 inch in diameter). The creature can move along small fissures, ooze under doors, pour into containers of its size or larger, and perform other similar feats. Land speed, climbing speed, and burrowing speed in this formless state is reduced by half, and the creature retains many vague, distorted features of the base creature. A shapeless amorphous cannot fly using wings. Another full-round action is required to regain the base creature’s original shape. While in shapeless form, the creature’s natural armor bonus is halved.  A shapeless amorphous can bear any object it carries along with it, but such equipment may impede the creature’s movement in shapeless form. For instance, the static shape of his plate armor would burden an amorphous knight. Many amorphous creatures elect to eschew cumbersome equipment for this reason.

Stretch (Ex):  An amorphous can double its natural reach by stretching its arms, legs, tail, and other appendages in combat. This increase of reach can be initiated as a move action and maintained for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the amorphous creature’s Constitution bonus (minimum of 1 round). The creature may use the ability again 1d3 rounds later.

Wounding (Ex):  A living creature damaged by the swarm attack continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter.  Multiple wounds result in cumulative bleeding loss.  The bleeding can be stopped with a DC 10 Heal check or the application of a cure spell or some other healing magic.  This can only be used when the Paper Golem is using a Slashing attack.

Paper Swarm 
Diminutive Construct (Swarm)
Speed: 5 ft, fly 40 ft. (good).
Special Attacks: A Paper Golem in Paper Swarm form has the following additional special attack.
Wounding (Ex): A living creature damaged by the swarm attack continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter.  Multiple wounds do no result in cumulative bleeding loss.  The bleeding can be stopped with a DC 10 Heal check or the application of a cure spell or some other healing magic.
Special Qualities: A Paper Golem in Paper Swarm form has the following additional special qualities, in addition to darkvision out to 60 feet and undead traits.
Immune to Weapon Damage (Ex): Weapon attacks are useless against a swarm of Diminutive creatures.

Hive Mind (Ex):  A swarm-shifter with this ability is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as disintegrate).

Swarm Form (Su):  The base creature can take the form of a  swarm of papers at will.  Changing shape to or from swarm form is a standard action The golem cannot change from swarm form to its normal form in an area where its body could not normally fit.  As with the alter self spell, the base creature's items are absorbed into the swarm form and provide no benefit.  When it would normally be dispersed to damage taken, the swarm reverts to the base creature's form and is destroyed.  Although the use of this ability is a supernatural effect, remaining in one form or another is not supernatural, and the base creature in swarm form does not change into its normal shape in an antimagic field.  True seeing and similar magic reveals both forms.

Encounter: 
Paper Golems are frequently found in libraries or laboratories, guardians of the information inside.  They tend to hide among  the papers, appearing as nothing more than papers spread out on tables tops or even places within books, but not bound to the spines.  When someone approaches who is not their creator, the papers fly out from their positions and turn into the Paper Golem.  Frequently, there is writing on the pages to give the further appearance of being normal papers, but most often, these pages contain pointless writing, poetry, for example.

Variants: 
Not all Paper Golems are created the same.  Several optional variants are listed below.

Fire resistant
These Paper Golems are dipped and soaked thoroughly and repeated in a substance to prevent them from starting on fire.  These Golems lose their Flammable Quality, but they also lose their Flaming Limbs attack.
CR: +0.

Spellruned
Some casters write runes on the papers, giving an added surprising.  When one of these runes strikes a person, the spell is triggered.  These spells can only be touch spells or ranged touch spells which losed their range aspects but can only target a single creature.  Unlike normal, these do not become touch attacks, so the Golem must make a normal attack, but these spells also do not need to be cast.  [Treat these spells as being held charges, released only when the Golem specifically attacks with that page]  Otherwise, treat all spells as normal.
Spell Runes: The Spellruned Paper Golem gains 2 first level spells of which can be cast a total number of 4 times per day, the numbers which must be set when created.  Thus a Golem who has the spells Shocking Grasp and Ray of Enfeeble can be created to cast 3 Shocking Grasps and 1 Ray of Enfeeblement per day.  Neither the spell nor the number of times can be changed.  If made by a Cleric, the Spellruned Golem can cast Cleric spells; if made by a Wizard, the Spellruned Golem can cast Wizard spells.  The Caster Level is equal to 1/2 the Golem's HD and the DC is equal to the level of the spell + Wis modifier.
Abilities: Wis +2.
CR: +1.

Playtest notes: Two things I noticed: I think the creature should have a 16 Strength instead of 12.  I know Strength is desirable, but even with the Wounding, the 1d8+1 really isn't enough damage against characters of levels 5-7 where they might be fighting it to be threatening much.  The Spell Runes may give it enough damage to make up for the low Strength, but at 1-2 attacks per round and a maximum of four damaging spells, they may or may not enough overall.

It is a fairly defensive creature, however, and our group realized that in Swarm Form, since it's a golem, it's immune to pretty much everything they could conceive of to attack with it.  Most spells were already not an option, but as the Wizard was about to cast an Orb spell, he realized that it was immune to non-ae spells in Swarm form and that physical attacks couldn't even damage it.

Also, I ended up having the swarm-form change as part of a move action.  The tactics became as followed, but the group never noticed it, for some reason: if it can hit multiple creatures within the 10' swarm-form, it did that.  If it couldn't, it stayed in humanoid form.  This was something I did in order to prevent it from being immune to the current characters by always staying in swarm form [and not to make it more powerful, actually], which I wouldn't really see any reason why it wouldn't, honestly.  This tended to allow it to switch forms every 1-2 rounds depending on the characters' movement.

I also thought of two different variants, neither of which I used:

Paper Shred: By taking 25% damage upon itself, it can shoot a great amount of the papers currently holding it together.  This allows it to take an attack on all opponents within a 15 foot cone.  It uses the creature's current attack and damage values.  It can do this however often as it likes unless subtracting 25% damage from it's current total would drop it to below zero.
CR: +0

Absorb Paper: If there is paper around the golem, which there frequently is because it's usually placed within a library of sorts, it can take a standard action to grab several books and rip out the paper, absorbing the papers into it's own body.  It 'repairs' 3d8+6 damage.  Caster level is the same as the HD and the spell used is equal to the max spell level a cleric of equal HD could cast.  Therefore a normal one cast use a 3rd level spell due to effectively having a caster level of 6, which can cast 3rd level spells.  A 17th HD golem could use a 9th level spell to cure itself of 9d6+4/level.  Well, this is how it works in my campaign.  I guess normally, it would go until Cure Crit at 7HD+.
CR: +1.

Ablative Template [Modified]: Book of Templates [Silverthorn Games]
Paper Golem: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2857025&postcount=1
Swarm-Shifter [Modified]: Libris Mortis


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is useful or not, but the flesh golem is a CR 7, is large, and it has 79 hp, and an AC of 18. And Full Attack:  	2 slams +10 melee (2d8+5).

Much fewer special attacks, though. Just something to chew on.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice to see this stuff back here, (testimony to the low traffic of the Homebrew forum, last time I looked I didn't see this... that means +or- three weeks at least).

Actually I'm enthusiastic because of the paper non-tauric golem, that is the kind of thing I do most of the time when I feel like creating, I take a base creature and start adding and substracting to my leisure.

Will we be seeing more stuff along those lines in the future?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Nice to see this stuff back here, (testimony to the low traffic of the Homebrew forum, last time I looked I didn't see this... that means +or- three weeks at least).
> 
> Actually I'm enthusiastic because of the paper non-tauric golem, that is the kind of thing I do most of the time when I feel like creating, I take a base creature and start adding and substracting to my leisure.
> 
> Will we be seeing more stuff along those lines in the future?




You mean more stuff as in non-Tauric, right?

If so, the answer is yes.  I just went through a Tauric phase a while ago in which I had a thread along that theme, and I'm pretty sure that I have non left.  Occasionally, I may make another Tauric creature, but for the most part, all the current ones are already posted.

Jdvn1, I decided for the Golem to keep it's CR 7 atm, though I did give it a second attack.  Still trying to decide whether or not I should lower it, but if nothing else, anyone who might want to use it should know that CR 7 might be too high.

And sorry for the slowness this past week or so, but I've had to make 4 Pbp characters for new games, so most of the time I'd spent on creatures was spent on those.  Should pick up shortly.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2006)

*Grentok, Advisor of the Brokenclaw Tribe*

Okay, he doesn't have 2 Adventure Hooks [only 1, and it's kind of simple, sorry], but I figured I would post it cause he's been done for a couple days except for the Adventure Hooks.

This is Hlikar's Advisor.  As weird as it sounds, he doesn't have any sort of templates attached to him.  

Grentok
Gnoll Druid 3/Divine Oracle 6(CR: 10)
Medium Humanoid (Gnoll)
HD: 5d8+6d6+11 ; 16 hp
Init  +0
Spd: 30 ft.
AC: 13 (+1 natural, +2 leather armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13

BA/Grapple: +6/+8
Attack: Quarterstaff +7 (1d6+1)
S/R: 5 ft./5 ft.
SA:  -
SQ: Animal Companion, Darkvision 60ft, Divination Enhancement, Nature Sense, Prescient Sense, Scry Bonus (+1), Trackless Step, Trap Sense (+2), Uncanny Dodge (Improved), Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride

AL  Chaotic evil
Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +11
Str  12, Dex  10, Con 13, Int 14, Wis  17, Cha  8

Skills: Concentration +13, Kn (Geography) +16, Kn (History) +16, Kn (Local) +18, Kn (Nature) +4, Kn (Religion) +15, Survival +4
Languages:  Common, Gnoll, Sylvan, Undercommon

Feats: Combat Expertise, Education, Skill Focus (Religion), Sudden Empower
Advancement: By class

Spells: 5/5/4/2/1
Domain: Oracle
1st- Entangle, Omen of Peril, Shillelagh, Speak with Animals, Wood Wose	D: Identify
2nd- Animal Messenger, Briar Web, Share Husk, Snake's Swiftness [Mass]x2	D: Augury
3rd- Plant Growth, Speak with Plants, Spike Growth, Vigor [Mass, Lesser]	D: Divination
4th- Burrow [Mass], Lay of the Land	D: Scrying
5th- Commune with Nature	D: Commune

Equipment 19,950gp.
Horn of Fog 2,000gp.
Ring of Detect Thoughts 10,800gp.
Wand of Cure light Wounds (37 charges) 700gp.
Potion of Fly 750gp.
Potion of Invisibility 300gp.
Figurine of Wondrous Power [Blue Quartz Crystal] 5,400gp.

Detect Thoughts (Underdark)
On command, this ring allows the wearer to read thoughts, as though with the detect thoughts spell.
Faint divination; CL 3rd; Forge Ring, detect thoughts; Price: 10,800gp.

Blue Quartz Eagle (Races of Faerun)
A blue quartz eagle becomes an eagle on command, but with vision akin to that granted by eyes of the eagle (+5 circumstance bonus on Spot checks). Another command sends it aloft. It will not attack, even to defend itself, but it will obey the telepathic commands of its owner as long as it remains within one mile of her. If forced to move beyond that distance, a blue quartz eagle will immediately revert to statuette form (usually shattering if it falls a great distance to the ground). While the figurine is transformed, its owner can mentally view everything the eagle can see, although the owner must use a standard action to observe what the eagle sees in that round. It can maintain its nonfigurine status for only 24 hours per tenday, but the duration need not be continuous.
Caster Level: 11th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, animate objects, clairaudience/clairvoyance; Market Price: 5,400 gp; Weight: -.

Description
Grentok appears similar to all other Gnolls, except that he doesn't wear army and he isn't as strong as those around him.  He clutches his staff close to him, using it to walk and makes himself appear older than he truly is.  Parts of his fur is dyed white to continue his disguise, hoping that he is underestimated.

Background
Grentok was different from other Gnolls when growing up.  He wasn't as bloodthirsty as the others and when the opportunity arose, found himself as a novice to the tribal shaman.  Unfortunately, he found that he quickly surpassed the knowledge and power of the shaman.  The only option left for Grentok was to join the army, which he did.  His spells quickly became useful and he was considered almost a hero.  His lucky day came when the Gnolls invaded and conquered a small monostary.  The books inside were about to be burned, saved only because of his reputation and what the Gnolls had seen him do.  When he requested the books as his share of the treasure, they could not deny him.

He took the books back to the Gnoll encampment.  He studied and learned from them.  The monastary books held secrets of war which he memorized.  Using what he learned from the books and his experiences from the battles, he became a skilled tactician.  It shouldn't be surprising that as Hlikar began to raise himself to power, Grentok quickly attached himself to the other Gnoll and helped him out, lending his powers when needed.  Although Hlikar desires to conquer all the nations, Grentok recommends waiting, moving slowly, knowing that in the past, lack of caution may have surprised the other peoples, but had in the end caused their downfall.  He works to help Hlikar's dreams only because of the prestige it grants himself as well.  He has no true goals and in fact doesn't even desire to become the Gnoll leader because he will then become a target and blamed if things go wrong.  He is enjoying his position and will not let anyone come between him and his life of luxury.

Tactics
Grentok is a tactician more than a fighter.  He uses his abilities to scout out the enemy fortifications and armies and to prepare for the best positions for Hlikar's army.  If forced into a battle, he stays back if possible and either uses his AE spells to the best of his ability or begins summoning creatures if he believes that his more divining spells cannot be used for a time, though he tries to keep one so he can watch out for where to retreat or to chase those retreating.

Adventure Hooks
1.Hook: The PCs are hired by a couple of monks [not the class] to retrieve a valuable book that had been stolen from them by a Gnoll.

Background: The monastary which had been looted of its books had one important book to the faith.  They members of the faith want it back.

Adventure: Grentok has the book in his personal home in the center of the Gnoll village attached to that of Hlikar.  The PCs must break into there and grab the book.  Killing Gnolls is optional, though no one is going to care if violence is necessary.

Continuing the Adventure: Well, if Grentok lives, he will likely want the book back.  This could go one of many different ways, including him disguising himself and hiring adventurers to grab it back or sending Gnolls to fetch it.  If this occurs, the monks will want Grentok permanently disposed because of the trouble he is causing.

Alternatively, the monks may not actually be a part of monastary at all and they want what they had tried to do but weren't successful at before: grab the book.  The book is a powerful tome.  These monks want the book at all costs and they believe their chances are better now than ever before.  This means that if given the book, these monks will use its powers for badness and the PCs will be forced to stop them.

Divine Oracle Prestige Class: Complete Divine
Druid Class: Player's Handbook
Gnoll: Monster Manual

Hlikar, leader of the Brokenclaw Tribe: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2847271&postcount=15


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

*Fire Wolf*

Okay, for this, I took a Winter Wolf, changed it to a fire wolf [partly by adding the Half-Elemental Template to it], advanced it a little bit, and added the Shapelessness quality from the Amorphous Template.  IMO, it's the only thing about that template that is fitting for this creature.  As for the Winter Wolf itself, I removed the natural bonus to hide checks, you know, cause it's like made of FIRE.  Also, it doesn't gain a bonus to hide in snow or whatever like it used to for previously mentioned reason, although I am giving it a bonus when hiding in fires.  

Fire Wolf
Advanced Amorphous [modified] Winter[Fire]wolf
Size/Type: Large Outsider (fire)
Hit Dice: 10d8+30 (92 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 100 ft
Armor Class: 18 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17

Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+18
Attack: Bite +14 melee (1d8+6 plus 1d6 fire)
Full Attack: Bite +14 melee (1d8+6 plus 1d6 fire)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, flaming bite, trip
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire, low-light vision, scent, vulnerability to cold

Alignment: Usually neutral evil
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +8
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 10

Skills: Escape Artist +14, Hide +12, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (nature), Listen +17, Move Silently +17, Spot +17, Survival +16

Feats: Alertness, Improved Initiative, Stealthy, Track

Environment: Elemental Plane of Fire, Large Fires
Organization: Solitary, pair, or pack (3-5)
Challenge Rating: 8
Treasure: 1/10 coins; 50% goods; 50% items
Advancement: 11-18 HD (Huge)

Burn (Ex): Those hit by a fire wolf's natural attack also must succeed on a Reflex save (DC 10 + one-half the elemental creature’s Hit Dice + its Constitution modifier) or catch on fire. Creatures hitting a fire wolf with natural weapons or unarmed attacks take fire damage as though hit by the fire wolf's attack, and they also catch on fire unless they succeed on a Reflex save. Creature lit aflame by this ability stay on fire for 1d4 rounds, unless they take active measures to put out the fire (see Chapter 8 of the DMG).

Shapelessness (Ex): By spending one full-round action to become a shapeless form of fire, a fire wolf can squeeze through openings of incredibly small size (as little as 1 inch in diameter). The creature can move along small fissures, pass under doors, pour into containers of its size or larger, and perform other similar feats. Land speed is reduced by half. Another full-round action is required to regain the base creature’s original shape. While in shapeless form, the fire wolf's natural armor bonus is halved.

Breath Weapon (Su): 15-foot cone, once every 1d4 rounds, damage 4d6 fire, Reflex DC 18 half. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Trip (Ex): A fir wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+8 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the fire wolf.

Skills
Fire wolves have a +1 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.  A fire wolf has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.  *Their natural coloration grants them a +7 racial bonus on Hide checks in firey areas such as a burning building.

Description
_Fire crackles from all around, heating your body beyond normal temperatures.  Beads of sweat drip down your forehead and as you wipe them away, you see flames beneath the door.  The flames pass under the narrow opening and continue to approach.  You ready your weapon as the flames leap into the air, changing shape as they do so.  The vague form of a wolf snaps its jaws at you, it's entire body made from fire._

Encounters
Fire Wolves are not found in the wilderness because they tend to burn things that they touch.  For the most part, they are kept as guardians, summoned from the Elemental Plane of Fire.  However, when the flames become great or hot enough from a fire [such as a spreading fire within a town or forest], Fire Wolves are said to be able to break through the barrier between the Elemental Plane of Fire and cause even more havoc than necessary.

Variants
Greater Fire Wolf
Generally, Fire Wolves are the typical reddish-orange color, but occasionally, there are reports of people who have encountered white versions of these wolves.  These tend to be even hotter than normal, so hot, in fact, that they ignite unattended objects within a 15 foot radius around them.  These objects have no save.  Creatures entering this range suffer 1d6 damage per round from the heat and are treated as being Burned [Ability as described above].  However, they cannot take preventative measures to avoid being burned as long as they are within the radius.  These hotter wolves deal more damage with their flames, 1d8 instead of 1d6 for their bite and 4d8 instead of 4d6 for their breath attack.
CR: +1.

Dual-Natured
Thought to not be existent because such a thing would go against all logic but has recently been seen on rare is a Wolf combined of fire and snow.  People who have claimed to see this are laughed at by most, but some are indeed curious about the true nature of these beings.

Their bodies are in constant motion, a swirling of blues and reds/oranges.

Notes: Dual-Natured Wolves are of both Cold and Fire Subtypes.  They are immune to both fire and cold.  When attacking, their elemental damage is half fire and half cold [their bite as well as their breath].  They lose the Burn quality and do not gain the bonus on Hiding in the firey element [nor do they gain any bonus to hiding in a snowy environment either].

Amorphous Template: Book of Templates [Silverthorne Games]
Half-Fire Elemental Template: Manual of the Planes
Winter Wolf: Monster Manual


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Special Attacks: Breath weapon, *freezing bite*, trip
> Environment: *Cold forests*



These things just stuck out to me.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> These things just stuck out to me.




Heh.  Wouldn't it just figure that I spend the time to make sure that all of the abilities say Fire Wolf instead of Winter Wolf, and yet I totally miss those two little things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I was reading through the description and was thinking, "These would be cool to see in the Elemental Plane of Fire, I wonder if that's their environ--_cold forests?!_"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was reading through the description and was thinking, "These would be cool to see in the Elemental Plane of Fire, I wonder if that's their environ--_cold forests?!_"




I don't know.  Personally, I'd love to use the Fire Wolf in a cold setting cause it would never be expected.  

Well, my players might.  They might be kinda used to that about me by now.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 22, 2006)

*Speigliai [Advanced Dire Porcupines]*

Okay, so I was browsing through some of the old Homebrewed threads and found the Dire Porcupine.  I thought it could make a cool modified creature, so I did so.    I had to modify it a little bit because this was a 3.0 version, but hey, it was pretty easy, so it's all good.

Technically, Insectoid Creatures are not allowed on Animals, but I liked it better than Arachnoid and liked the idea of multiple legs, so I added it on anyway.  If you wanted, you could give it two claw attacks, assuming it could stand on the hind four feet, if you really wanted to, but this time, I didn't.  Wouldn't be hard though.

I modified the Bone Creature template.  Normally it's supposed to change the AC to like +3, but I felt that totally weakened this creature, and I'm not even sure if Bone Creature is technically allowed on anything not Humanoid.  You should know me by now that I like Intelligent things, both Undead and even Golems.

Woodling version.  Only thing different is that I added a higher Intelligence, but I explained that, so it should all be good.

Description
The Speigliai is a fighting machine, designed this way using selective breeding, growth methods, and, of course, Arcane Magic.  There are three kinds of Speigliai.  The first is used as siege creatures and guardians.  They by themselves are rare, used mainly used by a individuals and a secret sect of people hiding in an anti-Wizard nation who are constantly experimenting on things.  It is said that they have sold the secrets on how to breed these and even several samples of the Speigliai to other groups of people.

One of these other groups is the Elves.  They have decided that they need to protect their forest and view the Speigliai as a means to do that against the lumberers and others who would harm their forests.  They have taken the Speigliai one step further, making them more like the forests they are designed to protect.  They have bred intelligence into the Speigliai and their relation has become more of an alliance than the Elves purely ruling over the Speigliai.  The Speigliai have come to realize that they are as much of the forests now as any other forest-dwelling creature and that all within the forest must be protected.  The Elves are proud of their 'creations' though some become close to the Speigliai and view them as a sort of child.

Several individuals have taken these creatures and turned them into Undead versions of themselves.  These individuals are, of course, Necromancers and other that deal with the dead.  The Undead threat is growing and these are almost perfect siege creatures.  They can climb over walls and sense creatures coming from any direction.  It is thought that some of the Undead underground are working on trying to create versions that can burrow underground, which would increase their strength dramatically.  These Undead Speigliai still have a minor touch of Intelligence to them, but no more than their living versions.

Appearance
Living Speigliai are six-legged porcupines that are larger and much more fiercer than their normal 'cousins.'  Their backs are covered with sharp, deadly spines and their maws filled with sharp fangs.  Undead Speigliai are similar in appearance, but their bones are leaner and their eyes have a hint of rage within them.  Their lips are almost always found curled into angry snarls.  Forest Speigliai have bodies similar to that of trees and their bodies change depending on the season.

Speigliai
Insectile Dire Porcupine Dreadnaught
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 8d8+64 (128 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft, Climb 30 ft.
AC: 27 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +14 natural)
BA/Grapple: +6/+18

Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8)
Full Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8) and 1d6 quills +11 melee (1d8+4)
Face/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Felling Strike, Punishing Strike [+1/+8], Quills, Rapid Strike
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, DR 8/magic, Immunities, Resistance to Electricity and Fire 10, Scent, SR 18, Tremorsense 60 ft, Wide Vision


Saves: Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +8
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 18, Con 26, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 13

Skills: Listen +13, Spot +14

Feats: Alertness, Endurance [Bonus], Improved Natural Attack [Quills], Multiattack

Environment: Temperate, warm, and cold forest, plains, and hills
Organization: Solitary or pack (2-5)
Challenge Rating: 8
Treasure: None
Advancement: 4-7 HD (Medium-size); 8-9 HD (Large)

Combat
Dire porcupines are passive until threatened. When faced with possible combat, the dire porcupine raises the quills on its body, spins around smashing an opponent with its quill-covered tail as it does. Dire porcupines can bite an opponent, but rarely do. If it does bite an opponent, 1d4 quills break off from its body and lodge in the opponent’s body (see text below).

Quills (Ex): When the Speigliai strikes with its tail, it dislodges 1d6 quills that automatically break off and lodge in the opponent’s flesh. A lodged quill imposes a –1 circumstance penalty to attacks, saves, and checks. Each 1 minute thereafter the quill moves deeper into the opponent’s flesh dealing 1d2 additional points of damage. Removing the quill takes 1 full round and deals 1d6 additional points of damage. If the quill has been embedded for more than 10 rounds, a Strength check at DC 10 is needed to remove the quill. For every minute after that, the DC to remove a lodged quill increases by +1.
An unarmed or touch attack against a dire porcupine causes 1d4 quills to break off and lodge in the attacker.

Skills: Speigliai receive a +4 racial bonus to Listen checks.

Wide Vision (Ex): Because of its multiple eyes and wide angle of vision, a Speigliai has a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks and cannot be flanked.

Felling Strike (Ex): Once per day, when a Speigliai scores a successful critical hit, it can elect to make a felling strike by rolling again. If the result of this third roll would hit the target, the target takes the full damage from the critical hit as normal but must also make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + damage dealt) or die.

Punishing Strike (Ex): Once per day, a Speigliai may make a mighty attack against any one opponent, adding its Charisma bonus (positive only) as a bonus on the attack roll and its Hit Dice total as a bonus on the damage roll. Use of this ability must be declared before making the attack. If the attack misses, that punishing strike attempt is wasted.

Rapid Strike (Sp): Twice per day, a Speigliai may grant itself the effects of a haste spell (self only). Caster level 8.

Immunities (Ex): Speigliais are immune to disease, poison, paralysis, stunning, and all mind-influencing spells and effects.


Undead Speigliai
Insectile Dire Porcupine Dreadnaught Bone Creature
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 8d12 (96 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 30 ft, Climb 30 ft.
AC: 29 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +14 natural)

BA/Grapple: +6/+18
Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8)
Full Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8) and 1d6 quills +11 melee (1d8+4)
Face/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Felling Strike, Punishing Strike [+1/+8], Quills, Rapid Strike
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, DR 8/magic and 5/Bludgeoning, Immunities, Resistance to Electricity and Fire 10, Scent, SR 18, Tremorsense 60 ft, Undead Qualities, Wide Vision

Alignment: Always evil
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +8
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 22, Con -, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 13

Skills: Listen +13, Spot +14

Feats: Alertness, Endurance [Bonus], Improved Natural Attack [Quills], Multiattack

Environment: Any
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 9
Treasure: None
Advancement: 4-7 HD (Medium-size); 8-9 HD (Large)

Immunities (Ex): Immune to Cold.


Speigliai of Nature
Woodling Insectile Dire Porcupine Dreadnaught
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 8d8+64 (128 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft, Climb 30 ft.
AC: 34 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +21 natural)

BA/Grapple: +6/+18
Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8)
Full Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d6+8) and 1d6 quills +11 melee (1d8+4)
Face/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Felling Strike, Punishing Strike [+1/+8], Quills, Rapid Strike, Spell-Like Abilities
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, DR 8/magic and 5/slashing, Immunities, low-light vision, Plant Traits, Resistance to Electricity and Fire 10, Scent, Skill Bonuses, SR 18, Tremorsense 60 ft, Vulnerability to Fire, Wide Vision

Alignment: Always neutral
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +8
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 18, Con 26, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 13

Skills: Listen +13, Spot +14

Feats: Alertness, Endurance [Bonus], Improved Natural Attack [Quills], Multiattack

Environment: Temperate, warm, and cold forest
Organization: Solitary or pack (2-5)
Challenge Rating: 10
Treasure: None
Advancement: 4-7 HD (Medium-size); 8-9 HD (Large)

Spell-Like Abilities: Entangle 1/day, Summon nature's ally II 1/day, Speak with plants 3/day, Summon nature's ally IV 1/day.  Caster Level 8; DC 11 + spell level.

Skill Bonuses (Ex): A Speigliai's skin and hair resemble bark and leaves.  Every part of the creature has a distinctly plantlike look that changes with the seasons.  It is light green in early spring, darkening during the summer.  In autumn, it turns yellow, orange, or red like a deciduous leaf.  In the winter, it is a dry brown.  A Speigliai has a +4 bonus on Hide checks and Move Silently checks in aboveground natural environments.

Speigliai
Dire Porcupine: Dire Porcupine
Dreadnaught Tempalte: Book of Templates [Silverthorne Games]
Insectile Template: Savage Species

Undead Speigliai
Bone Creature Template [Modified]: Book of Vile Darkness
Dire Porcupine: Dire Porcupine
Dreadnaught Tempalte: Book of Templates [Silverthorne Games]
Insectile Template: Savage Species

Forest Speigliai
Dire Porcupine: Dire Porcupine
Dreadnaught Tempalte: Book of Templates [Silverthorne Games]
Insectile Template: Savage Species
Woodling Template: Monster Manual III


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn. Thats a mean porcupine. A request if you will: Dire Quail.

I was walking to my mailbox, I can't remember when, but thought of how PCs would react meeting of a Dire Quail head on. I couldn't help but laugh out loud.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah, the things a PC can find in the dark recesses of a K(Nature) Library...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay, I admit.  I have no idea what a Quail looks like nor do I have any idea if they live in Minnesota, but the Raven stats are said to fit most non-aggressive birds, so I just used that.  Found the Tome of Horrors WE which contained the Dire Animal, and simply applied that to the Bird.

I also wanted to do SOMETHING interesting, so I added Shadow Creature to it.  In my mind, I picture these almost as the perfect little spies, birds hiding in trees spying on whoever they're directed to spy on, and then reporting back to their masters what they see.  I even created a new spell for it, though I admit that this is probably the first spell I've ever created, so I don't know how well it works.

Also, looks like I'll be DMing next week, which is what I've been working on instead of new creatures.  I'm sure I'll be making more creations I can stick here though, so everything should be good, but plenty of time will be spent on that, I'm sure.

The Dire Quail
Dire Quail
Size/Type: 		Small Animal
Hit Dice: 		1d8+2 (10 hp)
Initiative: 		+2
Speed: 			20 ft, fly 50 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 		16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 nat.), touch 14, flat-footed 14

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-8
Attack: 		Claws +3 melee (1d3)
Full Attack: 		Claws +3 melee (1d3)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision

Alignment: 		Always neutral
Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6

Skills: 		Listen +5, Spot +7

Feats: 			Alertness, Weapon FinesseB

Environment: 		Temperate forests
Organization:		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	1
Advancement: 		—


Shadow Scouts
Dire Quail Shadow Creature
Size/Type: 		Small Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 		1d8+2 (10 hp)
Initiative: 		+2
Speed: 			10 ft, fly 75 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 		16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 nat.), touch 14, flat-footed 14

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/-7
Attack: 		Claws +4 melee (1d3)
Full Attack: 		Claws +4 melee (1d3)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, DR 5/magic, Low-light vision, Report, Resistance to Cold 6, Shadow Blend

Alignment: 		Always neutral
Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6

Skills: 		Hide +12, Listen +5, Spot +7

Feats: 			Alertness, Weapon FinesseB

Environment: 		Temperate forests
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	2
Advancement: 		—

Shadow Blend (Su): In any conditions other than full daylight, a shadow creature can disappear into the shadows, giving it total concealment. Artifi cial illumination, even a light or continual fl ame spell, does not negate this ability, but a daylight spell will.

Report (Su): Shadow Scouts record what they see with their eyes.  This can be easily accessed with a standard action by the one who considers it its master.  The Shadow Scout can hold 1 hour of information in its eyes before needing to return to the master.

Appearance
It's a bird!

The Shadow Scout has the same appearance as the Dire Quail except it's feathers tend to be much darker and seem to blend into the shadows.  In the day, these Shadow Scouts are generally out of place, their dark nature easily revealed by the light of the sun.

Dire Template: Tome of Horrors WE [Necromancer Games]
Quail: Monster Manual [Raven entry]
Shadow Creature Template: Manual of the Planes

New Spell
Summon Shadow Scout
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: 			Sor/Wiz 2
Components: 		V, S, F
Casting Time: 		1 minute
Range: 			Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: 		One summoned creature
Duration: 		1 hour/level
Saving Throw: 		None
Spell Resistance: 	No

This spell summons a Shadow Scout to your presence.  This bird serves you unerringly for up to 1 hour per level, scouting or spying on the person/area you want.  However, the Shadow Scout must fly from your position, so there are limits to the Shadow Scout's range.

This spell has additional benefits depending on the level of the caster.

5th: The Recording lasts for 1 hour/level instead of the Shadow Scout's normal 1 hour.
7th: The Shadow Scout automatically knows where to go as if the caster had previously scryed upon the person to be spied upon to determine his or her location.
9th: The duration of the bird lasts for 1 day/level
11th: The Shadow Scout is capable of Teleporting between the caster and its current location at will.

Special: To be able to spy on a person, the caster must know the location of the person and the bird must be able to fly there.

Focus: A picture of the target to be spied upon or a picture of the area to the spied upon.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, I admit.  I have no idea what a Quail looks like




like so?







oh wait, that's a Quayle.  you probably want this:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quail?




Add the Shadow template to _that_!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

Siamese quail?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

*Tarod*

Okay, it's been a while, I know.  I'm an entire week behind but know that I have not forgotten about this thread!  Unfortunately, this next person is done a little quickly, so I'll probably go back a little bit later and touch up on his stuff.

Important Note: Although I used the idea of the Amalgam Template, I did not actually use it when making Tarod.  What I did was cut the HD of the Entombed by 1/4th to 4HD and reduce the Strength of it.  So I used the Entombed/Human crossbreed.

Also, this was an NPC in an adventure I ran that I never actually statted up, but I have wanted to for a while and am now getting around to it.  So the idea behind the Adventure Hook is mainly based on what I ran.  Of course there are dozens of Adventure Hooks for Assassins/Thieves Guilds that could be used for him.  IMC, the Undead are working on taking over [a la Kingdom of the Ghouls].

Tarod
Entombed/Human Rogue 3/Assassin 8 (CR: 13)
Medium Undead (Cold)
Hit Dice: 15d12 (138 hp) [4 HD from base creature]
Initiative: +11
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 40 ft. (ice only)
Armor Class: 25 (–1 size, +4 natural, +5 dex, +7 armor), touch 14, flatfooted 20

Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+12
Attack: Slam +16 melee (2d6+3 plus 2d4 cold)
Full Attack: 2 slams +16 melee (2d6+3 plus 2d4 cold)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Create spawn, Death Attack DC 20, freeze, icy touch, immure, improved grab, Sneak Attack +6d6, Spells
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., Evasion, Hide in Plain Sight, ice glide, immunity to cold, tremorsense 60 ft., undead traits, vulnerability to fire

Alignment: Neutral evil
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +15, Will +9
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 20, Con —, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 17

Skills: Bluff +31, Diplomacy +13, Disguise +7, Forgery +20, Hide +25, Listen +20, Move Silently +25, Perform (sing) +13, Sense Motive +20, Spot +20, Tumble +13
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Giant

Feats: Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Weapon (Slam), Leadership, Quick Reconnoiter, Staggering Strike, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (Slam)

Spells
Spells Known:	4/4/4/3
Spells/Day:	4/4/3/1

1st - Critical Strike, Obscuring Mist, Sticky Fingers, True Strike
2nd - Alter Self, Feather Fall, Illusory Script, Spider Climb
3rd - Deep Slumber, Fangs of the Vampire, Find the Gap, Wraithstrike
4th - Dimension Door, Greater Invisibility, Modify Memory

Equipment 60,800gp
Mask of Disguise [As hat; painted solid white] (2,000gp)
Choker of Eloquance, Gr. (24,000gp)
Amulet of Mighty Fists [+1] (6,000gp)
+3 Glamored Mithril Chainshirt (12,800gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16,000gp)

Description
Tarod's face is never revealed, always covered by the white mask he wears.  Some say he is horribly scarred, but others say it is to hide his identity because he is, after all, an Assassin.  His frame is lean and only partially muscular, but his entire body is encased in a shell of solid ice except where the mask covers his face.  He always wears black robes to cover the ice, but it cannot hide is somewhat bulky icy figure.

Background
Son to a common whore and a pirate, his life was inevitably drawn to one of thievery.  He was a skilled thief, but what truly brought him greatness was his tongue.  He could weave a story like no other and people tended to believe him.  He used that to get close to people and then take what he needed.  Later, he used the same skill to assassinate targets, gaining even more money.

Tarod used the money to purchase a business and use that as a front for his mischevious deeds.  Criminals were drawn to him and he weeded out those who either had great skill or those who had great potential.  Those he mistrusted he quickly and efficiently killed.  The Guild he created he named as the White Visages after the mask he always wore.  His Guild prospered and crushed any contending Guilds.

His life changed when he encountered the Undead.  They had interest in taking over the city of Saydar.  The cold weather kept out most except the inhabitants of the land and the Undead, being immune to it, thought to take control of the frigid wastelands in the beginning of their conquests.  They didn't act rashly though; they don't want the rest of the world to know about their presence quite yet, so they used Tarod, granting him Undeath in exchange for his services.

Tactics
Tarod prefers to not have to fight his own battles.  Fortunately, he has been given control of three Entombed as an additional reward.  He uses the well in the frozen wasteland he lives in and uses his own ability in conjunction to theirs, moving through the snow and attempting to Sneak Attack others, using Staggering Strike to prevent characters from moving quickly.

Tarod also has a small army within his Guild, of which there exist several casters.  If necessary, he can use their services to buff himself in any way.  Also, he can likely find many magical items if he truly desires them, especially potions.  He can be given any number of potions [I have not given him any, but I would assume he would carry sever Cure Potions and probably Fly and Gaseous Form as well.

Adventure Hooks
1. Hook: The ambassador that was sent to smooth relations between the frozen nation of Rilous and Chigo turns up missing one night.  The PCs were assigned to protect him...

Background: Chigo is a new nation and does not have (m)any allies, so they are attempting to gain help from various nearby nations, of which Rilous is one.  The PCs have helped the nation of Chigo so they are asked/hired to protect the ambassador.  The Undead want to have the nations fighting against each other and this is but one of the ways they are attempting to do so.

Adventure: The PCs, after questioning locals, determines that the Guild in town is the best place to look for assassins.  They are ambushed on the way by men with white masks, a sure sign that the Guild is responsible.  They must find the Guild, deal with them, and locate the assassin.

Options: As above, quite simple.  They fight numerous thieves, devastating the White Visages, and are finally confronted by Tarod.

OR

The Guild has been set up.  The Undead of decided that now is the time to act and that they desire Tarod's death [perhaps he is not agreeing to all of their demands or something].  Those with the white masks who ambushed are not really the White Visages, but are instead Undead.

Ending the Adventure: The adventure ends if the person responsible for the assassination is brought to justice, whether it be Tarod or the Undead.

Continuing the Adventure: Either way, the Undead are still behind the scenes and desiring the city for their own.  If the PCs learn of their existence nearby, the city will ask for them to investigate and deal with the matter.  Depending on how far you want this to go, it could either lead to an entire campaign of the Undead attempting to take control of the world, or that this is just a rare occurrance.

Amalgam Template: Advanced Bestiary [Not that I used it, but just sayin']
Assassin Class: DMG
Entombed: Frostburn
Human: PH
Rogue Base Class: PH


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope you like the Quail, Frukathka.  I'm always leery about doing requests because I'm paranoid that no matter what I do, the person who requested it won't be happy.

Also, if y'all don't like the format of the creatures in either info or statblock, just let me know.  I started this a long while ago for some reason.  I mean seriously, why did I originally put alignment above the saves?  I just don't know; it boggles my mind.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 14, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Personally, I'd love to use the Fire Wolf in a cold setting cause it would never be expected.
> 
> Well, my players might.  They might be kinda used to that about me by now.



I see nothing wrong with a Fire and Ice aproach mythology and Fantasy Fiction have been doing it beyond recorded history a creature with both is a symbolicly important because of what it represents and having those opposing elements is more contention for the enviriorment than for the creature except for a possible quickness to temperment a creature without a poor temperment and those qualities would be more intelligent and wise probrabley  more subtle in tactics and more dangerous overall thus such creatures that are not as enlighten would bring doom upon themselves by upsetting species and racial interests and attention more than elemential and natural ones.......the whole seperatist elemental crowd is one of recent compiling and mixing it up is good for flavor.........don't you think?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with a Fire and Ice aproach mythology and Fantasy Fiction have been doing it beyond recorded history a creature with both is a symbolicly important because of what it represents and having those opposing elements is more contention for the enviriorment than for the creature except for a possible quickness to temperment a creature without a poor temperment and those qualities would be more intelligent and wise probrabley  more subtle in tactics and more dangerous overall thus such creatures that are not as enlighten would bring doom upon themselves by upsetting species and racial interests and attention more than elemential and natural ones.......the whole seperatist elemental crowd is one of recent compiling and mixing it up is good for flavor.........don't you think?




Ahhh, this is why I like feedback.  How's this [I also added it into the Fire Wolf's entry under Variants]?  I do admit that it is a simple change though, but IMO does seem interesting.

Dual-Natured
Thought to not be existent because such a thing would go against all logic but has recently been seen on rare is a Wolf combined of fire and snow.  People who have claimed to see this are laughed at by most, but some are indeed curious about the true nature of these beings.

Their bodies are in constant motion, a swirling of blues and reds/oranges.

Notes: Dual-Natured Wolves are of both Cold and Fire Subtypes.  They are immune to both fire and cold.  When attacking, their elemental damage is half fire and half cold [their bite as well as their breath].  They lose the Burn quality and do not gain the bonus on Hiding in the firey element [nor do they gain any bonus to hiding in a snowy environment either].


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 14, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ahhh, this is why I like feedback.  How's this [I also added it into the Fire Wolf's entry under Variants]?  I do admit that it is a simple change though, but IMO does seem interesting.
> 
> Dual-Natured
> Thought to not be existent because such a thing would go against all logic but has recently been seen on rare is a Wolf combined of fire and snow.  People who have claimed to see this are laughed at by most, but some are indeed curious about the true nature of these beings.
> ...




They would be heavily coveted for their hides...I would make them of neutral Alignment so druids get peaved when they are killed out of order but maybe the non-enlightened ones are killed so often that the neutral ones bring out the greeny in the druids because they not only are rare but represent balance between opposites and let the wolves choose the element attack for max effect at will......Wolves of Temperment(Temperature) takes out any argument that can be thrown at them.....I'd give a pack value on local tempurature too and a large pack I may even let the Control Weather........just to frighten those whom don't realize that these wolves are here to weed out the magical mishaps and the evil and sic......like their non-magical counterparts maybe even allow them to show up when wolves in general are over hunted .......eitherway is one of these enlighted wolves dies saving someone their magical element defenses should be transferable by pack agreement or something to a worthy druid or rangeer but only as a gift for defending them.....ahahha.........there is a turn around for those hide-hunters even if the hide can somehow be used this way would show the druids that the character could be trusted instead of gaining ill reput........Hence Home Plane Fire could be changed to Range Planes Fire ,Water/Ice,Prime,Beastlands and gives reason to suspect a Plane of Weather exists because banishements only work for one season and Divination spells say leave them alone  

The two versions of this could easily be a sub-note.....the reason I suggest it is an old DM trick about keep the playere guessing and make sure the experts don't know either or are unwilling to say because of sacred oathes or something..........also when creature such as this die it amazes and frightens players more if the hide turns into that of a seemingly normal wolf with a slight arua but of a not nessisarily magical nature........gets them everytime and if the druids are mad and when ask they say" the enviorment had turned evil and it effecte these sacred creature you handled it all wrong..........get rid of the evil not the wolves......now when they return next season from their sacred domain they will remember you and your trespass, in the very least as fools........now get back to work and kill the real evil....idiot adventures everywhere I go!"......gets them everytime......they will mop it up and come back for more......oh yeah make a level requirement to knowing their Actual Home location at least something ridiculous to nail it all down good no matter what the level of creature like Druid lvl 100 that will do it......Rangers will try to redirect them out of a killing spree and druids and paladins will die protecting them.......make sure they fall into a screw up first..........the add on adventures will pile up........DM confidential.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2006)

Hrm.  Honestly, I'd never pictured the Fire Wolves to be have fur.  I kinda pictured them almost like slightly more solid fire elementals in the shape of a wolf [with varied abilities of course] and since they're classified as Outsiders, the ramifications of hunting them never crossed my mind.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 15, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Honestly, I'd never pictured the Fire Wolves to be have fur.  I kinda pictured them almost like slightly more solid fire elementals in the shape of a wolf [with varied abilities of course] and since they're classified as Outsiders, the ramifications of hunting them never crossed my mind.




Yeah, well you wouldn't want them to have the body of a wolf until after death......because it adds mystery not only to the creature but to nature as well and the repricusions of killing one and having a pelt(one coveted by wizards, sorcorers and dragons alike makes life more dificult and allows you to add twists and campaign hooks galore......the only reason they are called wolves is thats all that is left when your done with one.......oh, and when the players think they are done the DM is just getting started!   I am a rat-bastard tauric DM.....but I am sought after for my skill.........and they keep coming back and almost(literally)cry when I say I can't today........storytelling combines some factors of the fantastic and the mundane until no one can tell the difference because they are connected.

....and it is just a suggestion because it changes the rules a little adds mystery and when I read this creature I think Primal Mystery.........Druidic...relavence and something to try and understand and yet avoid......and not because of the direct danger either because hack and slash should be something that such a magical creature can be put above and have consequences if they aren't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hope you like the Quail, Frukathka.  I'm always leery about doing requests because I'm paranoid that no matter what I do, the person who requested it won't be happy.



Sorry I haven't chimed in sooner. The entry looks awesome. Though in order for a quails eyes and a characters eyes to meet and lock, it should probably be medium size. That I can do myself. Many thanks!

Also, the samdow quail seems a fine choice for an aerial mount!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ful Hund*

OMG!  An update.  Yeah, I know I'm like 2 weeks behind [was trying to update every Thurs. but since I started working at a Full Time job instead of part time, I have less time].  So note: I'll be attempting to post every Sunday, during the small amount of freetime I have on the weekends when I'm not gaming.

Anyway, the Ful Hund.  Kind of a silly [maybe stupid] name, but when I was checking out Etymology.com for a cool variant of Corrupted Dog, I ended up finding Ful [for foul] and Hund [for hound].  So the name was created by using Ful and Hun, Foul and Hound without the o's.

Also: though not listed by any of the sources below, I took 6 of the Natural Armor Bonus and converted it to an Unholy Defense from the shrouded aura surrounding it.  Makes it a little more powerful, but makes it a little neater, IMO.

Ful Hund (CR 9)
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 		8d8 + 32 (82 hp)
Initiative: 		+1
Speed: 			40 ft.
Armor Class: 		26 (+1 Dex, +10 natural, +6 unholy, -1 size), touch 16, flat-footed 25

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+12
Attack: 		Bite +11 melee (4d6+9 +4 vile damage)
Full Attack: 		Bite +11 melee (4d6+9 +4 vile damage)
Space/Reach: 		10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Spell-Like Abilities, Disruptive Attack (4 vile damage)
Special Qualities: 	Blink, darkvision 60 ft., dimension door, low-light vision, scent, DR 5/slashing and good, Plant traits, Vulnerability to Fire, Immune to acid, Fast healing 4

Alignment: 		Usually lawful evil
Saves: 			Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +6
Abilities: 		Str 22, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 9

Skills: 		Hide +1, Listen +8, Sense Motive +6, Spot +8, Survival +7

Feats: 			Track, Power Attack, Improved Natural Weapon

Environment: 		Temperate plains
Organization: 		Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)
Challenge Rating: 	9
Treasure: 		None
Advancement: 		9–12 HD (Large)

Blink (Su): A Ful Hund can use blink as the spell (caster level 8th), and can evoke or end the effect as a free action.

Dimension Door (Su): A Ful Hund can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The
ability affects only the Ful Hund, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting.

Spell-Like Abilities: Entangle 1/day, Summon nature's ally II 1/day, Speak with plants 3/day, Summon nature's ally IV 1/day.  Caster level 8.  DCs 9 + spell level.

Appearance
The Ful Hund has the appearance of numerous branches twisted into the vague form of a small dog.  There are no leaves or green upon the sick, blackened branches of this creature.  The branches are held together tightly and it appears as if a small aura is escaping them, a black aura of impending doom.  Dark green eyes, almost black, stare out from within two pockets above the spiny are where the Ful Hund's jaw is located.  The eyes stare with hate and vengeance.

Tactics
The Ful Hund starts by casting Entangle first, and then bouncing around while summoning animals before it starts to attack with its bite attack.

Blink Dog: Monster Manual
Corrupted Template: Book of Vile Darkness
Woodling Template: Monster Manual III


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

... Woodling Template? Interesting-I need to go back through my MM3!


----------



## The Edge (Aug 1, 2006)

Bookmarked!   

My fav is probably the paper golem. I've printed it out and its waiting in my folder ready to attack my players. Hmm, could use it in game too...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Been busy Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Been busy Dog Moon?




Yeah, sorry about that.  Had lots of free time before, but getting a new job and starting DMing kinda took away most of that free time.  However, that group didn't pan out [you know it's a bad thing when discussing scheduling and half the group says weekends are better for them and the other half says that weekdays are better for them].

I'll try to get working on creatures again, even if I'm unable to actually catch up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

If you're busy, you're busy. I just like seeing these new things every once in a while.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you're busy, you're busy. I just like seeing these new things every once in a while.




All right, I'll try to update a little more frequently for my fan(s).


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, an update.  I've been trying to figure out something cool for this creature, but honestly, despite the fact that I think a Six-headed Gelatinous Chimera is just both cool and wrong, I couldn't think of any cool ecology or fluff to go with the beatstick.  I finally decided to post him anyway, though I will accept suggestions on ways to make it a little more interesting. 

Oh, and normally a Chimera becomes Huge at 14 HD, but since the HD increase was gained because of the Multiheaded Template in Savage Species, I decided to go against the size increase [not really sure it's needed either. ]

Gelatinous Multiheaded Chimera
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 	15d10 + 90 (250 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 		20 ft
Armor Class: 	18 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+15/+24
Attack: 	Bite +19 melee (2d6+5/19-20 +1d6 acid)
Full Attack: 	2 Bites +19 melee (2d6+5/19-20 +1d6 acid), 2 Bites +19 melee (1d8+5/19-20 +1d6 acid), 2 Gores +19 melee (1d8+5 +1d6 acid), 2 Claws +17 melee (1d6+2 +1d6 acid)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft. / 5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Breath Weapon
Special Qualities: 	Blindsight 60 ft, Darkvision 90ft, Immune to polymorphing and stunning, Low-light vision, Scent

Alignment: 	Usually chaotic evil
Saves: 	Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 20, Dex 9, Con 29, Int 1, Wis 9, Cha 6

Skills: 	Hide +3, Listen +19, Spot +16

Feats: 	Ability Focus (Breath Weapon), Alertness, Combat Reflexes (Bonus), Improved Critical (Bite), Improved Initiative (Bonus), Power Attack, Skill Focus (Listen)

Environment: 	Temperate Hills
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	12
Treasure: 	Standard
Advancement: 	16-27 HD (Huge)

COMBAT
Heads are Black: 1/1d4 rounds: 3d8 from each of the two heads. Reflex DC 28 for half.

Skills: Chimera gets +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen. Multiheaded gives it an additional +6 on Spot and Listen checks. Gelatinous gives +4 on Hide checks due to its translucentness.

Resilient(Ex): Gelatinous creatures have less defined shapes than the normal creatures they resemble. As as result, it is more difficult to score crippling or killing blows against them. A gelatinous creature:
-Cannot be flanked
-Takes 1d6 less damage from a successful sneak attack.
-Takes one-half the additional damage dealt by a critical hit.

Saving Throw Bonuses(Ex): A gelatinous creature gains a +4 racial bonus on saves agaisnt mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, and paralysis.

Appearance
Thankfully, these abominations are quite rare.  Similar in appearance to normal Chimeras, two aspects separate them from such 'normal' beasts: the gelatinousness of their flesh making their bodies less solid, and the fact that they have not three heads, but six!  That's right, these freaks of nature have six heads upon their large bodies, and though the vague noises which can hardly be construed as conversation are quite annoying coming from all six heads, that's fine because with six heads munching on you, you aren't going to care long anyway.

Tactics
These creatures aren't intelligence to have much in the way of intelligence, and their routine is fairly predictable: attack.  Still, knowing that doesn't necessarily mean people have the capabilities of dealing with such considering their numerous attacks.

Chimera: Monster Manual
Gelatinous Template: Savage Species
Multiheaded Template: Savage Species


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 17, 2006)

I find that sometimes the trick to getting that sort of idea is to block the source creature from your mind:


Seemingly spawned from the depths of a depraved god's dreams, the chittering jelly is a fleshy mass with eight appendages, four of which end in what might generously be called "mouths." It lurches across the ground in a manner similar to the inchworm.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2006)

*Chimera Spawn of Juiblex*

Okay, a much more appropriate version of a creature created by Dog Moon.    I think Kafkonia inspired me a little bit, which is why I like comments [and criticism if constructive].  So I will take a moment to say the following: Thanks for everyone who has commented on this thread and those for those will will continue to comment or who will comment but have yet to do so.  [Hrm Jelly Spawn, maybe I should make that into a template, though I could just assume that the Fiendish/Gelatinous combo fits well enough].

And now, the Chimeric Spawn of Juiblex, the Demon Lord of jelly and jelly-like objects, such as this one:

Gelatinous Multiheaded Chimera
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 	15d10 + 90 (250 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 		20 ft
Armor Class: 	18 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+15/+24
Attack: 	Bite +19 melee (2d6+5/19-20 +1d6 acid)
Full Attack: 	2 Bites +19 melee (2d6+5/19-20 +1d6 acid), 2 Bites +19 melee (1d8+5/19-20 +1d6 acid), 2 Gores +19 melee (1d8+5 +1d6 acid), 2 Claws +17 melee (1d6+2 +1d6 acid)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft. / 5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Breath Weapon, Smite Good 1/day [+0/+15]
Special Qualities: 	Blindsight 60 ft, Darkvision 90ft, DR 10/magic, Immune to polymorphing and stunning, Low-light vision, Resistance to Cold/Fire 10, Scent, SR 20

Alignment: 	Usually chaotic evil
Saves: 	Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 20, Dex 9, Con 29, Int 3, Wis 9, Cha 6

Skills: 	Hide +3, Listen +19, Spot +16

Feats: 	Ability Focus (Breath Weapon), Alertness, Combat Reflexes (Bonus), Improved Critical (Bite), Improved Initiative (Bonus), Power Attack, Skill Focus (Listen)

Environment: 	Temperate Hills
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	13
Treasure: 	Standard
Advancement: 	16-27 HD (Huge)

COMBAT
Heads are Black: 1/1d4 rounds: 3d8 from each of the two heads. Reflex DC 28 for half.

Skills: Chimera gets +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen. Multiheaded gives it an additional +6 on Spot and Listen checks. Gelatinous gives +4 on Hide checks due to its translucentness.

Resilient(Ex): Gelatinous creatures have less defined shapes than the normal creatures they resemble. As as result, it is more difficult to score crippling or killing blows against them. A gelatinous creature:
-Cannot be flanked
-Takes 1d6 less damage from a successful sneak attack.
-Takes one-half the additional damage dealt by a critical hit.

Saving Throw Bonuses(Ex): A gelatinous creature gains a +4 racial bonus on saves agaisnt mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, and paralysis.

Ecology
Creations of the Demon God Juiblex, these abominations exist solely to protect and serve him.  They are considered guard dogs to Juiblex, powerful creatures to protect him, but their low Intelligence prevents them from being truly useful to him.  These creations are easy for him to create.  It is said that with a simple concoction only Juiblex knows, he coats the Huge Chimeras and waits until they are completely engulfed, for that is when they are the most gelatinous of all.  Then, he shapes them to his will, creating these six-head monstrosities, though the gelatinous concoction shrinks the size of the normally Huge Chimera into a Large one.

A little known fact, but frequently speculated upon, is that Juiblex is working on this concoction and the Chimeras to create slightly different versions.  A thicker hide would be an excellent for the gelatinous Chimara, but the jelliness of the body seems to prevent such creations thus far.

Variations
A horribly variation, one only recently created, is the 'living' version of the gelatinous Chimera.  Now, without knowing what that is specifically referring to, it makes absolutely no sense.  However, when you see a 'living' gelatinous Chimera, you'll know EXACTLY what this refers to... well, pray to whichever Gods you must that you never are forced to witness such a horrid spectacle.  No, don't just do that.  Run, hide, do whatever you must to avoid the wrath of Juiblex, even if that means befriending the mold on you week-old bread.

Regenaration 5

Jelly Shot (Ex): By taking 31 damage, the 'living' Gelatinous Chimera can throw a small portion of itself as a touch attack with a 10' range increment.  This portion is treated as a separate entity with it's own - for Intelligence [it is a normal Gray Ooze as found in the Monster Manual].  However, it will never attack a Gelatinous Chimera, who is, of course, immune to the acidic damage of the jelly's attack.

CR: +2.

Chimera: Monster Manual
Fiendish Template: Monster Manual
Gelatinous Template: Savage Species
Multiheaded Template: Savage Species


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 18, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Jelly Shot (Ex):




Is that meant to be reminiscent of "jello shots"?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Is that meant to be reminiscent of "jello shots"?




No, but that certainly could be an interesting ability.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Forgotten*

Okay, I got this idea after watching an anime detailing several Japanese Ghost stories.  I liked the idea of one of them and thus created the Forgotten.  It isn't completely accurate, but I wouldn't expect it to be either.    I just want you to know that the reason why the Forgotten are all women is because of that show and not because I'm a hormore-driven teenager [I haven't been a teenager for several years.  ]

I'm not entirely sure about the CRs though.  I should probably check over those a little more carefully at some point.  Also note that these aren't supposed to be solely combat creatures and you will not get as much enjoyment, IMO, if they're just another random encounter.  Putting the Curse into effect could easily create an adventure hook if so desired by having one of the Forgotten falling in love with a Human and the PCs are trying to determine why the man is slowly changing.

The Forgotten
The appearance of the Forgotten is that of an attractive woman, a perfectly sculpted body with silken hair and eyes of brilliance.  The hair of the Forgotten tends to be similar to that of the environment they choose to dwell in and though it has never been proven, legends state that the eyes of a Forgotten are of a shade never seen anywhere else in the world.

Despite their forms, the Forgotten choose simple clothes instead of outfits that would enhance their beauty or shape.  It is almost as if, to them, they are unaware that mortals may call them beautiful.

Legend
Once upon a time, the world was divided perfectly in half.  The Gods inhabited half of this world and the Humans inhabited the other.  It was forbidden for either the Gods or the Humans to cross the border into the lands of the other.  However, the Humans, curious beings as they were, could not stay within their borders forever and eventually found their way into the lands of the Gods.  The Gods, however, could not kill their own creations and as things happened, their contact was a peaceful one.

This peace lasted for only a short time before their encounters horribly changed each other, their near proximity forcing changes within the bodies of those they came in contact with.  Though the Humans alone survived in the end without drastic changes, the Gods themselves were horribly weakened.  Though they retained their beauty, they lost the power that they had once controlled.

The Forgotten are the remnants of these Gods, broken shells who fear what might happen if they perish and yet they desire to leave this world.  They feel anger at what the Humans have done with them, and this vengeance has caused them to drink the souls of the living.  Those who absorb enough souls become Forgotten Gods, Forgotten who have become powerful again in their own right, but still far from what they once were.

Encounter
The Forgotten, although they are fair combatants as long as they can remain in the air and launch attacks on those below, do not focus on combat.  They tend to let the exaggerated stories about them keep most away, though they are occasionally faced with the brave or the foolish.  If absolutely forced into combat, they prefer hit and run strategies.  They always know the surrounding area well because they rarely travel in the attempt to avoid coming too close with Humans for fear of falling in love.

Encounters with the Forgotten can frequently be odd and leave the Human wondering if he had dreamed up the Forgotten.  This is because while the Forgotten use their appearance to avoid combat if at all possible, they will shy away from being touched.  This can almost be considered as teasing without the obviousness of it.  They say few words, choosing to not be verbose without outsiders.  The less they know about others, the less chance they have of falling in love and bring ruin upon their kind.

Cursed Aura
Those cursed via the Forgotten's aura slowly become horrible versions of their previous selves and whereas the Forgotten are beautiful, the cursed are not.  Each time a person is cursed and their save is failed, their skin twists and thickens, granting a +1 bonus to their Natural Armor class.  However, their Charisma decreases by 2, though it can never go below 1 because of this curse.  After their Charisma reaches half of it's original number, the lifespan of the cursed creature increases to 4 times that of their natural lifespan.  When it reaches 1, they cease aging, and their skin stops warping.

Removal of the Curse
Each casting of Remove Curse causes the skin to heal partially, lowering the creature's Natural Armor by 1 and increasing the creature's Charisma by 2.

If the curse was brought on by a Forgotten God, then, when the last Remove Curse is cast on the creature to rid the creature fully of the curse, the creature must make a Fortitude save DC (10 + 1/2 the Forgotten Gods HD + Wis modifier + total number of times cursed) or be forever scarred with the character's natural armor increased by +1 and the creature's Charisma reduced by 2.  The Forgotten Gods are much more powerful than their lesser kind and their curses are more difficult to remove without permanent damage.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Forgotten, Part 2*

Forgotten
Size/Type:  		Medium Fey
Hit Dice: 		3d6+6 (20 hp)
Initiative: 		+3
Speed: 			30 ft, fly 40' (good)
Armor Class: 		17 (+3 Dex, +4 defl), touch 17, flat-footed 14

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+1
Attack: 		Manifestation +4 ranged (2d6+2)
Full Attack: 		Manifestation +4 ranged (2d6+2)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Cursed Aura, Manifesting, Rage 3/day
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 5/cold iron, unearthly grace

Alignment: 		Usually chaotic
Saves: 			Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +9
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 18

Skills: 		Bluff +10, Hide +9, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (nature) +8, Kn (religion) +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Spot +8

Feats: 			Extra Rage, Flyby Attack

Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Alone or group (2-5)
Challenge Rating: 	3
Treasure: 		Standard
Advancement: 		By character class
Level Adjustment: 	—

Cursed Aura: The Forgotten are surrounded by a cursed aura that they cannot turn off.  In fact, most of them are unaware of this aura.  Those who enter the aura, which is 30 feet in diameter, must make a Fortitude save at DC (Cha modifier + 1/2 HD) or be changed physically in some way.  However, for every day that someone stays within the aura, they must make another Fortitude save at DC (Cha modifier + 1/2 HD +1 for each day) or be physically changed.  The Forgotten are told to never fall in love, and this is the reason why.

Manifesting: All Forgotten are never truly unarmed, whether they appear to be or not.  Forgotten are able to create or use something around them to attack with.  What they manifest varies from Forgotten to Forgotten.  Some wear great robes with flowers and are capable of flinging the flowers at enemies.  Others may use flowers from the surrounding fields, and it is even said that some are able to cause the wind itself to cut their enemies.  It is important to note that the Forgotten know what they can manifest and that they always make sure the objects are nearby [thus the Forgotten who flings flowers from her robes will never be caught far from her robes, assuming she ever removes them].  The Forgotten can make a single ranged attack per attack, dealing 2d6 + the Forgotten's Wisdom modifier.

Rage: When Forgotten become angry, they become terrifying.  Their appearance changes to become more monstrous, and their attacks become deadlier.  When raging, the Forgotten gain +4 Con and +4 Wis.  Their skin hardens, granting them a +2 bonus to natural armor.  Forgotten can do this only a single time per day.  Otherwise treat this as the barbarian rage for purposes of length and fatigue.

Forgotten Gods
Size/Type:  		Medium Fey
Hit Dice: 		11d6+33 (79 hp)
Initiative: 		+3
Speed: 			30 ft, fly 60' (perfect)
Armor Class: 		19 (+3 Dex, +6 defl), touch 19, flat-footed 16

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+5/+5
Attack: 		Manifestation +8 ranged (6d6+3)
Full Attack: 		Manifestation +8 ranged (6d6+3)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Cursed Aura, Greater Manifesting, Manifesting, Rage [Greater 5/day]
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 10/cold iron, Unearthly grace

Alignment: 		Usually chaotic
Saves: 			Fort +12, Ref +16, Will +16
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 22

Skills: 		Bluff +20, Hide +17, Intimidate +20, Knowledge (nature) +16, Kn (religion) +16, Listen +17, Move Silently +17, Spot +17

Feats: 			Extra Rage, Flyby Attack

Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Alone or group (1 Forgotten God and 3-7 Forgotten)
Challenge Rating: 	11
Treasure: 		Standard
Advancement:		By character class
Level Adjustment: 	—

Rage, Greater: When Forgotten Gods Rage, they gain a +6 bonus on both Con and Wis.  Their natural armor bonus increases to +3.  They can do this 3/day.  Otherwise treat this as the barbarian rage for purposes of length and fatigue.

Greater Manifesting: Forgotten Gods are capable of attacking multiple enemies instead of a single opponent.  However, it requires more time to gather their objects.  As a standard action, the Forgotten Gods are capable of attacking creatures in a twenty foot radius area.  This attack deals 6d6 + the Forgotten's Wisdom modifier.  Creatures may make a Ref save DC (10 + 1/2 the Forgotten Gods HD + Wis modifier) to only take half damage.

The Forgotten can also, by using a full-round action, gather the objects and circle them around her, creating a damaging shield that deals 6d6 + the Forgotten's Wisdom modifer.  This works in a 10 foot radius.  There is no save to avoid this damage.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I know it's been a while [sorry!] but guess what?  I found a group of creatures that I had worked on at one point in time.  However, they don't have anything beyond stats, so once I work up a little bit of magic, I should be able to post them a little more frequently than what I have been doing recently, which totally shouldn't be very difficult.  

Know that no matter how far behind I've gotten, I will never forget about this thread!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Forgotten--cool creatures _and_ a plot hook! Neat.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 7, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Forgotten--cool creatures _and_ a plot hook! Neat.




Glad you're still looking at this thread, if not quite so frequently as before.  Working on something atm.  Should be posting it later today.  Although I like the idea of putting up backgrounds and plot hooks, sometimes it's just so darn tedious!

As for the Forgotten, I'm glad you like them.  I was trying to both keep in with the spirit of the show and give them a neat ability or two, especially ones that weren't necessarily solely combative.  I think one thing I dislike is that despite there being so many monster books, most monsters is made solely to be encountered in a straightup combat instead of made to be interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 7, 2006)

*Tressa, Part 1*

Okay, this will be a couple parter because of the nature of this place.

Background
She bounces the child upon her knee and the child squeals in delight.  Only a year old, this seems to be the child's most favorite activity in the world, followed by crawling as a quick second.  The child, a baby boy, was always seen crawling when not in the arms of his mother.  Though the world the child could crawl to was in reality small, to the boy, it was the whole world.  The child never tired of crawling through the house despite the fact that he had already seen everything in it many times.  Perhaps the child forgot what he saw immediately after seeing it and thus everything was always new to him.  Or perhaps he didn't care about the sites, but was highly into exercise.  His mother didn't know.

She worried about him occasionally.  She had made everything as child proof as she could, but she worried when she would have to watch him everytime she opened the in case he tried to escape like the lizards they kept.  She didn't know what she would do then.  Her precious child had rarely been away from her sight longer than a few minutes, with the exception of when she was sleeping or in the hands of his father.  She knew the child's father would take loving care with their child.  Eventually, the child would grow into a young man and be taught to hunt, as were all their children.

"But there is one spot where you should not go," she whispered to the boy who laughed as he was bounced upon her knee.  "An evil spirit lives there, a spirit who was once living but now is trapped between the living and the dead.  Peace will never find her and where she goes, she brings only conflict.  It is said that this area was once a lush forest, beautiful enough to make even the hated Elves jealous of our land.  Just as the forest lost it's beauty, so did we as well."

The woman smiles faintly, lost in thought, barely aware of the child giggling on her lap.  "Dryads are a creature of the forest, a beautiful woman bonded to a tree that she cannot, even had she wanted to, break free from.  This forest used to contain many of them, but a single Dryad, one who had turned her back on the ways of her kind, destroyed them all.  Her heart became twisted as her tree slowly and painfully died.  However, it did not fully die.  No, undeath gripped the tree and because of her bond, she had been snared by undeath as well.  Her heart, irrevocably broken, darkened her thoughts.  She lashed out at all near her, striking her neighboring Dryads who had been forced to watch her change.

"The sickness spread out as she strengthened.  The forest began to fail, to die.  This occurred over the course of but a single year.  Our people attempted to stop this maddened Dryad, but failed miserably.  Only a few of them returned and the horrors they speak of I cannot repeat to you at this young of an age.  Suffice to say that it was not a pretty sight.  The border of the Dryad's territory eventually stopped growing.  She dwells in the center of this swamp, unable to exit her barrier of death.  We are safe from her as long as we do not set foot in her territy.  I know you love to travel, young one, but please, never go into Tressa's land."

Tressa's Territory
Tressa's territory consists of a 2-mile radius area in the center of the swamp.  A heavy aura of death lays over the swamp, causing any who enter to feel sick [DC 23 or be sickened while within the area].  In the exact center of this unholiest of sites sits the remains of a huge tree.  This is the tree Tressa is bounded to, even in death.  Beneath the trunk, hidden in the ground, is a small oak box with a sapphire engraved with tiny runes laced in lines of silver.  It itself is worth a fortune and though those familiar with lichdom would believe the gem to be Tressa's phylactery, the truth is that the tree itself is the phylactery.  [147 hp; 16d12 HD; AC 14 (-4 size, -5 for 9 Dex, +13 NA); DR 10/slashing, vulnerability to fire].  Note: The tree cannot attack or move.  The stats above are for those attempting to destroy it.


Lizardfolk live within the swamp.  While most Lizardfolk stay far enough away from the unholy site to be considered safe in case Tressa's territory is ever increased, some have chosen to live closer to the site to serve as a rearguard so their people can have enough time to flee from Tressa if necessary.  Living this close to an area surrounded in death has changed them.  Note: The other Lizardfolk within the swamp are as normal.

Lizardfolk Undead-Blooded Ranger 2
Size/Type:  	Medium Humanoid (Reptilian)
Hit Dice: 	4d8+4 (28 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 	18 (+5 natural, +3 studded leather), touch 10, flat-footed 18

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+5
Attack: 	Battleaxe +4 melee (1d8+1/x3) or javelin +3 ranged (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 	Battleaxe +2 melee (1d8+1/x3) and hand axe +2 melee (1d6/x3) and bite +2 melee (1d4); or javelin +3 ranged (1d6+1)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Detect Undead, Favored Enemy (Undead), Smite Undead
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, Hold breath, Necromancy Affinity, Necromantic Resistance

Saves: 	Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +1
Abilities: 	Str 13, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 10

Skills: 	Balance +3, Intimidate +2, Jump +4, Survival +6, Swim +1

Feats: 	Multiattack, Track (Bonus), Two-Weapon Fighting (Bonus)

Challenge Rating: 	4


Detect Undead (Sp): At will, an undead-blooded can cast detect undead. Caster level equals the undead-blooded’s character Hit Dice.

Necromancy Affinity (Ex): Undead-blooded cast spells from the necromancy school of magic at +1 caster level.

Necromantic Resistance (Ex): The undead-blooded’s necromantic origin grants it a +2 racial bonus on saves against ability damage, ability drain, death effects, disease, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, poison, paralysis, sleep, and stunning.

Smite Undead (Su): Once per day, an undead-blooded can attempt to smite undead with one normal melee attack. The undead-blooded adds its Charisma bonus (if positive) as a bonus on the attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per Hit Die. The smite has no effect, but is still used up for that day, if the undeadblooded uses it on a creature that is not undead.

Lizardfolk: Monster Manual
Ranger Class: Player's Handbook
Undead-Blooded Template: Book of Templates [Silverthorn Games]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow!   Great new material Dog Moon. I love the fluff you are including, it rocks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Glad you're still looking at this thread, if not quite so frequently as before.  Working on something atm.  Should be posting it later today.



I don't think you have to feel that you have to post these on a schedule, just whenever you can. I like being pleasantly surprised whenever I look in here. 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although I like the idea of putting up backgrounds and plot hooks, sometimes it's just so darn tedious!



Is that the hardest part?


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As for the Forgotten, I'm glad you like them.  I was trying to both keep in with the spirit of the show and give them a neat ability or two, especially ones that weren't necessarily solely combative.  I think one thing I dislike is that despite there being so many monster books, most monsters is made solely to be encountered in a straightup combat instead of made to be interesting.



I don't think I know the show. Sounds neat, though!


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think you have to feel that you have to post these on a schedule, just whenever you can. I like being pleasantly surprised whenever I look in here.




Well, I wasn't trying to necessarily keep to a set schedule cause I need some time to think about things, though I was still trying to update a little frequently.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that the hardest part?




Making the creature interesting, in my experience, is the hardest part.  This can either be in the idea of the creature [Like what creature/template/class combinations to pick] or the background.  I could throw up misc statblocks easily, but they wouldn't have the quality or interest I'm trying to stick to.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I know the show. Sounds neat, though!




It's an anime I saw.  Hrm, I forget the name though.  You watch anime at all?

Note: Been playing Dnd all weekend, so I haven't been able to finish the newest creature.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's an anime I saw.  Hrm, I forget the name though.  You watch anime at all?



Some, but just a little bit, sporadically. I like it, but don't own any and have very few if any people to watch with. There's a movie theater by my house that shows free anime stuff Tuesday nights, but those are usually busy nights for me.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 11, 2006)

*Tressa, Part 2*

Tressa
Dryad Druid5/Blighter6 Lich Evolved Undead
Size/Type: Medium Undead
Hit Dice: 15d12 (138 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 20 (+4 Dex, +6 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16

Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+9
Attack: Touch +13 melee touch attack (1d8+5 negative energy ; Will DC 23 Half)
Full Attack: Touch +13 melee touch attack (1d8+5 negative energy ; Will DC 23 Half)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Wild empathy, DR 15/bludgeoning and magic and DR 5/cold iron, Immunities to cold, electricity, polymorph, and mind-affecting attacks, +4 turn resistance, fast heal 3, Undead traits

Saves: Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +17
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 19, Con -, Int 16, Wis 19, Cha 22

Skills: Concentration +12, Escape Artist +11, Handle Animal +18, Hide +21, Knowledge (nature) +17, Listen +23, Move Silently +21, Ride +11, Search +11, Sense Motive +12, Spellcraft +15, Spot +24, Survival +16, Use Rope +4 (+6 with bindings)

Feats: Corpse Crafter, Craft Wondrous Item, Deadly Chill, Destruction Retribution, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse

Environment: Temperate forests
Organization: Solitary or grove (4-7)
Challenge Rating: 17
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Chaotic evil
Advancement: By character class
Level Adjustment: —

Fear Aura (Su): Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich must succeed at a Will save or be affected as though by fear as cast by a sorcerer of the lich’s level.

Paralyzing Touch (Su): Any living creature the lich touches must succeed at a Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. Remove paralysis or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim (see the bestow curse spell). The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead, though a successful Spot check (DC 20) or Heal check (DC 15) reveals that the victim is still alive. This power works in conjunction with the lich’s damaging touch (see above).

Deforestation (Sp)

Blightfire (Su): Standard action, 5d6 fire damage to all within 10 feet (Ref 20 half) and ignites flammables

Undead Wild Shape (Sp) [Large]

Speak with Dead Animals (Sp): 1/day, as Speak with Dead, but only animals. CL 11.

Contagious Touch (Su): 1/day as contagious touch spell.

Animate Dead Animal (Sp): 1/day, only animals, no material component

At will—entangle (DC 15), speak with plants, tree shape; 3/day— charm person (DC 15), deep slumber (DC 17), tree stride; 1/day—suggestion (DC 17), cloudkill (DC 19). Caster level 6th. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.

Spells: 4/4/4/3/1/0 DC 14 + spell level
1st- Bane, Inflict Light Wounds, Ray of Enfeeblement (x2)
2nd- Chill Touch, Darkness, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Warp Wood
3rd- Contagion, Desecrate, Inflict Serious Wounds, Poison
4th- Blight, Inflict Critical Wounds, Unhallow
5th- Waves of Fatigue

Appearance
Tressa is still quite similar to a normal Dryad except for two things: upon her slightly darkened body are dark spots, what some might believe to be scorch marks while more knowledgeable folk would choose to believe that it is the signs of death upon her body.  The other are her eyes.  They show hate and are constantly in motion as if it was impossible for them to look in a direction for more than three seconds.  Tressa wears nothing; uses no equipment despite the stories of her having a massive treasure horde [it may be a good idea to reduce the CR of Tressa by 1 or 2].


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 11, 2006)

*Terra, Part 3*

How this creature came to be, not even Terra fully understands.  While she wanted something to protect her tree, all she could create were animated animals.  However, it seemed that the ground itself reacted to her desires and the evil within the land rose with the ground into a vaguely humanoid shape.

This Elemental has no name and in fact, Terra never speaks with it or really even thinks about it.  It serves its purpose and only if it didn't would she have something to say to or about it.  It hides in the ground, waiting for intruders, of which there are very few.  Although intelligent, the Elemental does not have much of a personality.  If it can even speak, Terra has no idea.

Okay, I think the only thing I did differently was not reduce the Elemental's stats as the Necromental says I'm supposed to do. I wanted an at least Average Intelligent creature instead of a virtually mindless creature [Went better with this idea, I think]. And I don't know if the Fast Healing of the Evolved Undead is technically supposed to stack with its original Fast Healing, but since there are a few Undead with that ability, I thought Evolved Undead should. Note: I used stuff from Libris Mortis, but I don't think you technically need the book cause I've detailed most of what it gets from the book. Also, the area the Elemental is supposed to protect is the Blighted Area which has enough bodies in it it could probably be considered as a crude graveyard.

Evolved Necromental Earth Elemental, Elder Tomb Warden 3
Size/Type: Huge Elemental (Augmented, Earth, Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 27d12 (246 hp)
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 25 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +18 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 25

Base Attack/Grapple: +21/+41
Attack: Slam +31 melee (2d10+12/19-20)
Full Attack: 2 slams +31 melee (2d10+12/19-20)
Space/Reach: 15 ft./15 ft.
Special Attacks: Create Spawn, Earth mastery, Energy drain, push
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/-, earth glide, darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits, fast healing 6, Power of the Dead, Positive Energy Resistance 10, Tomb Sense, Turn Immunity

Saves: Fort +17, Ref +8, Will +11
Abilities: Str 35, Dex 8, Con -, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 14

Skills: Listen +30, Sense Motive +4, Spot +30

Feats: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Iron Will, Positive Energy Resistance, Power Attack

Environment: Elemental Plane of Earth
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 17
Treasure: None
Alignment: Usually neutral
Advancement: 25-48 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: —

Create Spawn (Su): An elemental slain by a necromental's energy drain attack rises as a necromental 1d4 days after death.

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a necromental's natural weapon attack gains one negative level. A necromental can use its energy drain ability once per round, regardless of the number of natural weapon attacks the necromental possesses. The save DC to remove the negative level 24 hours later is 10 + 1/2 the necromental's HD. When a necromental bestows a negative level on a victim, it gains 5 temporary hit points (10 on a critical hit). These temporary hit points last for up to 1 hour.

Power o the Dead (Su): While it is within the tomb, graveyard, or similar resting palce it protects, a 3rd-level tomb warden can call upon the spirits of the dead to gain insight from them. This ability requires only a free action to activate, and grants the tomb warden an insight bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws equal to its Charisma modifier (minimum +1). A tomb warden can use this ability once per day, and its effects last for 10 mins.

Spell-Like Ability: 1/day - Unholy Blight. Caster level 27.

Tomb Sense (Su): While it is within the tomb, graveyard, or similar resting place it protects, a tomb warden of 2nd level or higher automatically knows the precise location of all intruders within that tomb. This ability is similar to blindsense, except that it functions without regard to line of effect and its effect extends to every portion of the tomb.

Turn Immunity (Ex): As long as it is within the tomb, graveyard, or similar resting place that it protects, a tomb warden is immune to turning or rebuking attempts. It can still be bolstered as normal.

Earth Elemental: Monster Manual
Evolved Undead Template: Libris Mortis
Necromental Template: Libris Mortis
Tomb Warden PrC: Libris Mortis


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2006)

These would be perfect for a halloween game!


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> These would be perfect for a halloween game!




Hehe.  Wasn't my goal or anything though, I assure you.  

Although a part of me wonders if any of these are being used at all.  Heck, I haven't even used any of them yet...

[Not that I don't have PLANS for some of them, but they still haven't been used nonetheless]


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sjal Tuv*

Okay, had this sitting around on my computer for a while, so I'm not sure which creature I originally began to modify to get the base of the stats [which is what I do.  When I have an idea, I try to find a creature with similar stats and whatnot, and then go from there, changing what I then feel like changing] so I don't remember where I got the 4d6 bit attack from.  Still, one of my friends had mentioned a creature that stole souls and used them to its advantage.  He never finished the creature and since I like the idea of using souls, I decided I would create my own version, and here it is.

Note: I have not used this creature yet and don't know how well the abilities will work out, but hopefully, I'll insert him into my Ravenloft campaign, either as a pawn or opponent of Strahd.  

Sjal Tuv
Size/Type:  		Large Outsider
Hit Dice: 		10d8+90 (154 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			20 ft
Armor Class: 		23 (-1 size, +14 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 23

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+10/+19
Attack: 		Bite +14 melee (4d4+5/19-20)
Full Attack: 		Bite +14 melee (4d4+5/19-20) and 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 		10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved grab, Paralyzation Breath, Stomach Stasis, Swallow Whole
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, Life Stealing

Saves: 			Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +7
Abilities: 		Str 21, Dex 10, Con 29, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 18

Skills: 		Diplomacy +17, Hide +13, Intimidate +17, Kn (Planes or local) +15, Kn (Undead) +15, Listen +15, Move Silently +13, Sense Motive +15, Spot +15, Survival +15

Feats: 			Cleave, Improved Critical (bite), Multiattack, Power Attack

Environment: 		A chaotic evil-aligned plane
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	10 [though this can increase due to the number of souls]
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always chaotic evil
Advancement: 		11-15 HD (Large); 16-30 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: 	-

"Moans and screams sound from ahead of you.  As you cautiously approach, a blackened hairless figure steps into view.  This creature stands tall above you and though most of it's form is fairly gaunt with tight muscles, the stomach of the creature is massive.  Though the creature has long claws at the end of its arms, the shock-white jaws of the creature seem the greater threat as it opens its gaping maw.  As it does so you, the moans become louder and you realize with a start that the sounds of pain are coming from within the creature itself."

Paralyzing Breath (Su): This breath is consists of the stomach juice inside the Sjal Tuv.  Three times per day, the Sjal Tuv can take the juices inside and spit them out, an action similar to that of puking.  This is a fifteen foot cone and creatures in the area must make a Reflex save DC 24 or be paralyzed for 2d4 rounds.

Stomach Stasis (Su): A creature swallowed by a Sjal Tuv must make a Fortitude save DC 24 or be paralyzed by the Sjal Tuv's stomach acids until the creature is freed.  The stomach acids, although they paralyze the creature, do not prevent it from feeling pain nor do they stop the groans and screams of pain coming from inside the Sjal Tuv's Stomach.  If a creature stays inside for an entire rest period, the creature gains rest as if it had had a normal night's rest [gaining a number of hit points equal to its HD].

Life Stealing (Su): If the Sjal Tuv successfully swallows a person, it can then begin to steal their life forces, gaining 1 hp per person inside it's stomach.  So if it has swallowed three people and is holding them in stasis, the Sjal Tuv would, when activing its Life Stealing ability, gain effectively Fast Healing 3.  The Sjal Tuv is limited by the amount of fast healing by the number of creatures inside it.  It can only benefit from this if the creature swallowed is at least of Tiny size.  Activating this ability is a Move Action.

Soul Power (Su): If a creature dies because of the Life Stealing ability, the suffering for that creature has not yet ended.  His soul is taken in by the Sjal Tuv.  One side effect of this ability is that a character cannot be brought back to any means until the Sjal Tuv is killed.  Souls circle the Sjal Tuv, protecting it.  Each soul lasts for 1 day per HD before they disappear.  Together, the souls grant the Sjal Tuv a Deflection bonus to its Armor Class and Saves equal to the number of souls circling the Sjal Tuv, or the Sjal Tuv's Charisma modifier, whichever is fewer.

Soul Sweep (Su): To use this ability, the Sjal Tuv must have a number of souls protecting him equal to 1 + his Charisma modifier.  Each round, the Sjal Tuv may make an extra attack with each soul greater than his Charisma modifier.  Thus an average Sjal Tuv has a Charisma modifier of +4.  If the Sjal Tuv has 5 total souls circling it, it can make one additional attack per round.  This attack is at the Sjal Tuv's attack modifier and is considered a Touch Attack.  A soul deals 1d4 damage per hit and can only make a single attack each round.

Skills
Sjav Tul gain a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in the dark because of their black skin.  However, for each soul within their stomach, because of the moaning and screaming, they gain a -2 circumstance penalty on their Move Silently checks.

Ecology
No one knows where the Sjal Tuv came from.  Most suspect experimentations of Necromancers, but those people tend to be confused about the truth of the Sjal Tuv, believing it to be Undead instead of an Outsider, who also frequently use souls.  Other speculate that numerous groups of malevolent souls band together to create the Sjal Tuv, but others mock those claims because if that was the case, then the Sjal Tuv wouldn't be physical in form.

The truth is probably closer to the fact that while some Demons trade souls and others use them for creating powerful items, some Demons have learned to absorb them into themselves and use them for their own personal power.  These Sjal Tuv, "Soul Stealers", are probably similar to these Demons without actually being Demons themselves.  They are not a part of the Blood War and in fact care only about the souls of others.  They need the souls not only to protect themselves, but also to survive.  They do not eat and in fact do not swallow anything but living specemins.  Though they would prefer not to, in dire times, they will in fact, eat animals.  People may not believe that animals have souls, but Sjal Tuvs have learned that any living creature with an intelligence has a soul they can use.

Some particularly clever Sjal Tuvs have managed to create a base of power for themselves and use the surrounding area as a virtually unlimited supply of souls.  They tend to eat what they need to while keeping several people locked up for when danger approaches.  Those who live in a castle and have guardians will eat the souls when pesky adventurers first announce their presence.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sarava*

Wooh!  Two in one day.  Guess that's what waiting for everyone else to wake up and get ready for gaming will do for me.  Used to be one of the last cause I'd need to sleep in, but now because of work, I wake up early and I'm the first to awaken.  Oh well.

So this was once a character I had created for a pbp campaign which was going VERY well until it actually came time to start the game.  The DM suddenly disappeared, leaving four players going WTF?  Anyway, to make this a little more fitting for the my CREATURES as mentioned in the thread title, I decided to twist the history around a little, making him a GHOST.


Sarava
Size/Type:  		Medium Undead Hexblade 12
Hit Dice: 		12d12 (111 hp)
Initiative: 		+4
Speed: 			30 ft, fly 30 ft (Perfect)
Armor Class: 		25 (+9 full plate, +6 deflection), touch 25, flat-footed 25

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+12/+15
Attack: 		Battleaxe +15 melee 1d8 [19-20/x3]
Full Attack: 		Battleaxe +15/+10/+5 melee (1d8 [19-20/x3]), touch +10 touch (Draining Touch)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Draining Touch [DC 22], Frightful Moan [DC 22], Greater Hexblades Curse, Hexblades Curse [3/day; DC 24], Manifestation	
Special Qualities: 	Aura of Unluck [9 rounds], Mettle, Rejuvination, Turn Resistance +4

Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +7 [+6 v. spells/spell-like abilities]
Abilities: 		Str -, Dex 18, Con -, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 22

Skills: 	Bluff +21, Concentration +21, Diplomacy +21, Hide +12, Listen +7, Search +9, Spellcraft +16, Spot +7

Feats: 			Ability Focus (Curse), Battle Caster, Improved Critical (Battle axe), Spell Focus (Enchantment; Bonus), Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment; Bonus), Practiced Spellcaster

Challenge Rating: 	14
Treasure: 		Ghost Touch Mithril Full Plate, Ghost Touch Battleaxe
Alignment: 		Always chaotic evil

Aura of Unluck (Su): Once per day, a hexblade of 12th level or higher can create a baleful aura of misfortune. Any melee or ranged attack made against the hexblade while this aura of unluck is active has a 20% miss chance (similar to the effect of concealment). Activating the aura is a free action, and the aura lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the hexblade’s Charisma bonus (if any).

Draining Touch(Su): A ghost that hits a living target with its incorporeal touch attack drains 1d4 points from any one ability score it selects. On each such successful attack, the ghost heals 5 points of damage to itself. Against etheral opponents, it adds its Strength modifier to attack rolls only. Against nonethereal opponents, it adds its Dexterity modifier to attack rolls only.

Frightful Moan (Su): The ghost can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed at a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic, necromantic, mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost’s moan for 24 hours.

Greater Hexblade’s Curse (Su): When a hexblade attains 7th level, the penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls incurred by a target of the hexblade’s curse becomes –4 instead of –2.

Hexblade’s Curse (Su): Once per day, as a free action, a hexblade can unleash a curse upon a foe. The target must be visible to the hexblade and within 60 feet. The target of a hexblade’s curse takes a –2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour thereafter. A successful Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 hexblade’s class level + hexblade’s Cha modifier) negates the effect.

Rejuvination: As the ability.  However, unlike normal, Sarava is not bound to a specific location and therefore does not return to anywhere specific.  Instead, he reappears in a random direction 1-10 miles away.

Spells Known: 4/4/3 [DC 16 + spell level +2 for Enchantment spells]  Per day: 3/3/2	[Caster level 10th]
1st - Charm Person, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha's
2nd - Blindness/Deafness, Eagle's Splendor, Mirror Image, SUggestion
3rd - Confusion, Hound of Doom, Vampiric Touch

Appearance
Sarava is a handsome young man, his face remaining unscarred so far despite the battles.  Even in undeath, his appearance remains the same.  His hair is of short length and disheveled, giving him an add boyish look despite the hardness in his face and eyes.  His body is lean and muscular and shows the signs of the numerous battles he has gone through.  For him everything is about luck, whether good or bad.  His entire life has been directed by luck, the cause of his death was poor luck, and he will find his loved one through luck alone.

History
"Luck is important, both good and bad, good for me, bad for you. Ever been in a major fight and your opponent trips at a poor moment and you manage to get the kill? Luck. Bad for him, good for you. Luck can change anything and everything, but you have to be aware of it and ready to change depending on your luck."
-Sarava

Sarava was born to a family that one wouldn't consider great, the child of a cheap prostitute and a gambler. His mother died when he was young due to a disease, but his father continued to live on. Luck, he was told early by his father, that's the only reason he lived. His father was what most would consider a poor gambler. He didn't understand people nor could he read them. Half the time he didn't even look at his cards when he played, but he still managed to live comfortably with his son. Sarava was told that he could never truly understood luck and should never attempt to. Live with it and let it flow. Take the opportunities luck provides.

Sarava, however, was not of the same temperament as his father and though he agreed on his father's points of luck, he tended to dislike playing cards and drinking. Instead, he combined his luck and his sly tongue to sell valuables, mainly jewelry and gems, to attractive ladies, a habit he was fond of.

Everything was good and his life fine until he was drafted into the army because of the war. He didn't understand how this could have taken him from his pleasant life, why his luck had turned on him. It took all his might to not focus on it and dwell on the reasons behind his draft and the war. Instead, he accepted his position and went to battle. His luck did not fail him and though he fought in many difficult battles, he survived when so many of his comrades had not.

When he met Calanthe in the middle of a desperate battle and they both managed to escape alive, he believed that his luck had steered him to be what was considered the love of his life. They were assigned the same group and made each other happy. Sarava was asked to join a special type of military group, one that performed more specific missions as opposed to being part of a general army. Although he hated to be apart from Calanthe, he felt he could not turn this down. He helped complete several such missions and visited Calanthe whenever he had freetime. He felt their love grow despite their periods of separation.

He had just been assigned an important mission when he learned that Calanthe was with child...

He returned from that mission to find that everything had been destroyed.  He stared at the scenery in shock, a shock which hadn't recovered as he searched for Calanthe.  He never did find her, but on the plus side, it did not mean that she was dead either.  However, just as he was about to search the world for her, he was struck by an enemy sniper and killed.  Anger and grief kept him alive and as he felt the life leave his body, he felt himself float free.  He killed the sniper and then circled the ruined city.  He didn't know what to do, where to go, so he just started roaming, searching for Calanthe and their child.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2006)

Great New Monsters Dog Moon! Love 'em!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Been busy?


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Been busy?




Ug.  Yeah.  Haven't worked on this, my campaign setting, or the campaign I plan on running in probably about a month.   Was gonna try to join another pbp campaign, but I haven't really been able to make my character for that either.  Need to back out of that.   

Although I have been getting some overtime at work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although I have been getting some overtime at work.



Well that helps. Overtime helps to make you the extra money that you want to buy the new books, which inspires the new creatures. 

Whenever thay arrive, I'll be on the lookout, you do great stuff Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 5, 2007)

Man, why didn't anyone tell me the links in my first page are broken?  I was trying to make sure one of the creatures in a file was already saved in this thread, but it didn't lead me to the write spot!

Guess no one's made use of it.  

Btw, since I got a new computer, I'm slowly going through all my files and stuff... again ...hopefully, I'll be able to upload one of those here within the next few days.  I'm also gonna work on preparing for my next campaign and hopefully, interesting creatures should come out of that.  Although oddly, I don't think anything interesting came from my last campaign.  Well, Tarod, at any rate did.

And sorry for all those who see the thread move to the top of the first page and then look to see nothing but this commentary.  

Anyone have any more suggestions?  Anyone use one of my monsters and have anything they want to say?  I know you've said you've liked my creations, but I'd like to see at least one of them used!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, I was thinking of the Svirfneblin when I created this.  I like the Svirfneblin for some inexplicable reason.  Don't ask; I can't explain.    They look neat in my mind and I like the name.  Besides, they other Gnomes are crappy, with the exception of the Tinker Gnomes [I think they exist SOMEWHERE]

Anyway, they apparently have close ties to the Earth Elementals because they can summon them [as a feat in Races of Faerun; forgot the name] and as written by the author of the Drizzt novels. I thought, if the Earth Elementals were summoned to protect them, maybe there should be an Elemental trained specifically to protect the important Svirfneblin, like a contract of sorts.  In my mind, I picture the Earth Elements as having levels in Knight Protector, the PrC, and the more important the person, the higher level of the elemental.  Low ranking soldiers wouldn't have any, but low ranking soldiers might have a Medium Elemental with a level in Knight Protector, for example, while the King of the Svirfneblin would be protected by this guy here.

I kind of wanted to give the Elemental Full Plate or something, but I didn't.  It just seems weird to garb an Elemental in Armor, but a Knight Protector without armor just doesn't sound right.  It would give the Elemental +8 additional AC, however, which would be a pretty nice boost.

Despite the fact that it needs Mounted Combat for the PrC, I didn't give him a mount...
Seriously though, an Earth Elemental with a mount?

Last note: I gave the Elemental the Swarmshifter Template from Libris Mortis. Although the Elemental shouldn't actually be able to take it, I liked the idea of the Elemental being able to turn itself into a vortex of sand and be able to move around like that, a neat ability, IMO.  It's not the first Elemental creature I've made with that template illegally applied, and it sure as heck won't be the last.  

And now on to my latest creation:

Swarmshifter Earth Elemental Fighter 1/Knight Protector 10
Large Elemental (Earth, Extraplanar, Shapechanger)
Hit Dice: 8d8+11d10+114 (246 hp)
Initiative: –1
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 18 (–1 size, –1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18

Base Attack/Grapple: +17/+29
Attack: Slam +24 melee (3d8+8/19-20)
Full Attack: 2 slams +24 melee (3d8+8/19-20)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Earth mastery, push
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 9/–, earth glide, darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +4, Will +11
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 8, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11

Skills: Diplomacy +8, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Listen +2, Ride +5, Spot +2

Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (Slam), Improved Natural Attack, Improved Toughness, Iron Will (Bonus), Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Thick-Skinned (x2)

Environment: Elemental Plane of Earth [Unless it's currently protecting someone]
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 16 [or 17 if you believe being able to shift into a swarm of sand is worth +1 CR]
Treasure: None
Advancement: By Class
Level Adjustment: -

Defensive Stance (Ex): A the start of any turn when a knight protector is within 5 feet of an ally who has fewer Hit Dice than he does, the knight protector can transfer up to 2 points of Armor Class to the ally (making his own Armor Class worse by the same number). The maximum number of points he can transfer increases by 1 for every three levels beyond first. [+5]

Shining Beacon (Su): A knight protector is the physical and spiritual embodiment of high ideals. All his allies gain a +4 morale bonus on saves against fear effects when they stand within 10 feet of the character. If the knight protector is paralyzed, unconscious, or otherwise rendered helpless, his allies lose this bonus.

Best Effort (Ex): The daunting nature of the knight protector's goals often requires special focus of effort. Beginning at 2nd level, a knight protector gains a bonus on any one skill check he makes, once per day. The character must declare that he is using this ability before he makes the skill check. This bonus increases by 1 for every three levels beyond 2nd. [+4]

Supreme Cleave (Ex): Beginning at 3rd level, a knight protector can take a 5-foot step between attacks when using the Cleave or Great Cleave feat.

No Mercy (Ex): Two extra AOs per round.

Restributive Attack (Su): If an ally of the knight protector is rendered helpless or unconscious, the character can make a retributive attack against the creature that felled his ally. When making a retributive attack, the knight protector adds his Charisma bonus (if any) on his attack roll and deals extra 10 point of damage on a successful hit. 1/day, +0AR/+10Dam

Swarm of Sand
Fine Elemental (Swarm)
Speed: Fly 60 ft (perfect).
Special Qualities: An elemental in sand swarm form has the following additional special quality, in addition to darkvision out to 60 feet and elemental traits.
Immune to Weapon Damage (Ex): Weapon attacks are useless against a swarm of Fine creatures.

Earth Elemental: Monster Manual
Fighter Base Class: Player's Handbook
Knight Protector Prestige Class: Complete Warrior
Swarmshifter Template: Libris Mortis


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 14, 2007)

*Sceaduwe Fyr*

And another update, impressive since I only recently updated this thread again.  This was based off a picture that I saw and for some reason decided it could make a cool Demoness.  However, in the middle of making it, I thought of what I considered to be a more interesting 'ecology' for this creature and then stuck with that, though I also added in the option of Demons being able to create these in a way, though it would not be an easy task.  Not even Chaotic Demons are capable of controlling Chaos and since the creation of these things is almost random, though should not be able to be created en masse.  In case you're curious, and you notice such details, I did take the base Erinyes and modified some of it's stuff to be more appropriate to be what I wanted.

I think this is the second time I've used a weird variant of Barbarian Rage to simulate an ability of a creature.  I'm not sure why, but I do think it is sometimes fitting, and I kinda liked the idea of this creature's Shadowy Form, but didn't want to have it be something it could always do.  So, I treated it similar to the Barbarian Rage ability.

Btw, this is the image that influenced the creature of this creature.






Sceaduwe Fyr
Size/Type:  		Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 		9d8+45 (102 hp)
Initiative: 		+5
Speed: 			40 ft
Armor Class: 		27 (+5 Dex, +8 natural, +4 wis), touch 19, flat-footed 18

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+9/+14
Attack: 		Slam +14 melee (1d6+5 +1d6 fire) or Touch +14 melee touch (1d3 Str)
Full Attack: 		Flurry +12/+12/+7
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	-
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 5/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, monk abilities, resistance to acid 10, see in darkness, shadowy form, spell resistance 20, telepathy 100 ft, true seeing

Saves: 			Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +10
Abilities: 		Str 21, Dex 21, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 20

Skills: 		Balance +17, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +17, Hide +17, Intimidate +17, Listen +16, Move Silently +17, Search +14, Sense Motive +16, Spot +16, Tumble +17

Feats: 			COmbat Expertise, DodgeB, Improved Trip, MobilityB, Power Attack, Spring Attack

Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	9
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always chaotic evil
Advancement: 		10-18 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: 	-

Appearance
The midsection of this beautiful fiendish woman cannot be seen, so deeply hidden within shadows does it hide.  Rising up, the figure of the Scaeduwe Fyr slowly appears and finally at her breasts can a hint of color be seen, though the light color of her skin cannot be truly seen until just beneath the pair of curled horns sticking up and the unruly mass of flaming red hair like a pyre, twisting whether there is any wind or not.

Heading down from the midsection, the barest trace of her hips can be seen within the shadows and only when the long thighs appear from her body can that same hint of color be seen.  It does not take long before red lines like cracks of lava appearing through old rock cross her thighs and trail down to her feet.  Feet as red and hot as the depths of hell stand upon the ground, melting the very stone itself in a lick of flame.

No arms can be seen among the Scaeduwe Fyr and only a pair of tiny red dots mark her eyes.

COMBAT
Scaeduwe Fyr are special.  With a Base Attack of +9, they normally have two attacks.  The first consists of their slam attack, essentially, their feet, which is why they also deal additional fire damage.  However, they also have a second attack.  While it appears that the Scaeduwe Fyr has no arms, they are in truth the entirety of the shadows surrounding her.  When they touch the target, they sap the strength from any living target it touches.  When making an attack action, the Scaeduwe Fyr can switch back and forth using any combination of these two attacks.

Monk Abilities: The Scaeduwe Fyr are effectively third level in consideration for the AC bonus granted by the Monk Class, the speed, Flurry of Blows, and Unarmed Damage.  While in the statblock their attack is listed as a slam attack, this is in fact their unarmed strike.  Unlike what would normally be the case, the shadows and the touch attack count as part of this unarmed strike.  These abilities stack with any class levels of Monk or other classes with similar abilities.

Special: The Strength damaging strick also increases if the Scaeduwe Fyr takes levels in the Monk class.  This is always treated as one-half the die of their Unarmed Strike [d10 becomes d5, where a 1-2 on a d10 becomes 1, 3-4 become 2, etc].

Shadowy Form: 1/day, for a number of rounds equal to 3 + their Constitution modifier, Scaeduwe Fyr can force their entire bodies to fade into a shadowy substance, quenching the fire which burns within them, causing their bodies to suddenly freeze.  Because they are shadowy versions of themselves, they gain a +8 bonus on their Hide checks.  The freezing part of the shadow means their kick attacks now deal cold damage.  Also, all living creatures within 10 feet take cold damage equal to the die of the Strength damaging attacking.  The Scaeduwe Fyr is effectively stealing the warmth of the creatures and absorbing it within themselves, healing the amount of damage they have dealt.

Ecology
Scaeduwe Fyr are not technically natural creatures in the world, though what creates them has sadly become a natural thing.  In the dark, near campfires, are common occurrances among those enjoying the woods or by adventurers traveling through the world.  Ambushes happen all too frequently during these times.  Most of the time, nothing arises from this except for the deaths of the attackers or the ambushed.  Other times, great pain is brought down upon the innocent, causing these souls to be tormented.  These souls do not become ghosts, but instead wrap themselves with the nearest elements at hand: the flames and the shadows.  These are wrapped tightly around the soul so greatly so that the soul becomes physical in form.  Then, with feelings of only hate and pain, the souls are freed into the world.

While every case of Scaeduwe Fyrs being seen have been female - some male scholars say this is because women are weaker to pain and thus feel it more and resent it greatly, but they tend to be looked down, especially among the female scholars - that isn't to say that male Scaeduwe Fyr do not exist.

Recently, however, several Scaeduwe Fyr have been seen on the side of the Demons, to the horror of onlookers, not to say that the rest of the horde didn't cause as much horror, but it is certainly a fearsome thing if the Demons have managed to replicate what needs to be done to cause form in the souls of these poor women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! Yet another awesome creature by Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP! Yet another awesome creature by Dog Moon!




Why thank you.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 20, 2007)

*Goblins, Part 1: Society*

Okay, I've been having some trouble making this sound good and coherent, so I'm going to be posting my Goblins in pieces as I get everything put together in my head.  Discussion and help is certainly allowed.  Remember that the quicker I get done with this, the quicker I can return to other monsters.  

Society
Goblin society must first be separated into three different groups, or castes, as they are more frequently know.  These castes are the worker caste, the soldier caste, and the magician caste.  All three castes within Goblin society have important roles and while each may claim their superiority over the others - though most often to themselves instead of outwardly where the other castes can hear such comments - the truth is that while some may be more important at times, all three are considered equal to the others.

The role of the Worker caste is, as the name puts it, to work.  These are the skilled laborers, the professionals [in game terms, anyone who has ranks in Craft or Profession and occasionally Perform.  However, the Knowledge skills are generally left to the magicians, with the exception of knowledges such as engineering and architecture].  Running the Goblin cities and making sure they function well, as well as producing food and other necessities for life, fall under the domain of the worker caste.

The soldier caste contains only warriors.  These contain the strongest of the Goblins, though they are also the least intelligent, with the exception of those who have the highest rank.  The Goblin Generals can be quite clever and intelligent, much like Generals in the Human armies.  The warriors are only somewhat common during times of peace, the general populace made up of the worker caste, but when times of war are approaching or upon them, the soldier caste grows greatly to contain the highest percentage of Goblins.  After times of hostility, their numbers are allowed to dwindle again to the required amount to keep their cities safe and patrol the streets.

The magician caste is special because they control the magic.  However, they are also the fewest, albeit the most powerful, in number.  While part of their job is to protect the Goblin city from outside spellcaster threats, their most important task within Goblin society is to see to the Vine, as it has been dubbed.  It is their lifeforce which allows the Vine to grow and to produce more Goblins.  If the entire population of magicians has been annihilated, that Goblin society will crumble and fall apart within a short amount of time. Thus while some may participate in battle, the soldiers are considered much more expendable and most of the magicians stay back, even when their presence may be considered necessary.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 26, 2007)

*Goblins, Part 2: The Vine*

The Vine
The Vine is a great mass of vines twisted and interlocked so tightly that for all intents and purposes, is a single vine.  The Vine is an ugly thing, a dark greenish-black plant constantly pulsing with life, a terror in the minds of those who see it.  Within this Vine - while it is made of a mass of vines and while there are in fact more than one massive 'Vine', the Vine is simply the general name for it referred to by the Goblins - is numerous lightly colored [sky blue, which is the closest view of the sky most of the Goblins will ever see - orbs with vague forms within them.

The forms are the Goblins as they are growing into adulthood.  The Vine is their home for a very short time - days - before the Goblins leave the protection of the orb and must face life with the rest of their comrades for their short lifespan.

Contained within the Vine if the life essence of thousands of Goblins simultaneously.  Some have theorized that the Vine itself is at least lightly intelligent and is able to take steps to protect itself from outsiders, but few enough people have ever seen the great Vine in a Goblin city to determine the truth of this.  Most suspect that it is easy to destroy, though it is protected from simple weapons and only some magics.

While maturing within the orbs of the vine, the Goblins and the Vine live in a somewhat symbiotic relationship.  The Vine protects the Goblins within the tough orbs and it gives the energy needed to grow, the same sort of energy needed by a babe within the mother's wound, but on a greater level because these Goblins leave the Vine as full adults.  The grown Goblins, on the other hand, give a part of their own life energy in return to keep the Vine alive.  When necessary, the Vine will also absorb a growing Goblin into itself, though it only does this if too many Goblins are growing within and it isn't receiving enough energy to sustain itself.

Within a Goblin the city, the Vine is a single long vine near the center of the city, though in a few cases, it has been heard that the Goblins sacrifice additional lives - rarely their own - to strengthen the Vine considerably so and create the outer wall with it, saving the rest of the Vine on the inside for growing more Goblins.

The Vine can be severed and the Goblins have occasionally done this in the past to move part of their population outward because of their short lifespan.  They will part this part of the Vine on a cart or similar movable device, and hurry to their destination.  When there, they will plant this piece of the Vine and create a small village.  It is these small, and unfortunately numerous, villages which are most often encountered and destroyed.

Special: The magician caste has complete control over which Goblins are created - aka, which Caste they will go into.  They decide if more of something is needed.  For example, during a war, they will create more members of the Warrior Caste than of the Worker Caste.  However, they can also be much more specific.  During this war, it is highly likely they will need war machines and weapons.  They can choose to grow weapon smiths and builders of catapults, ballistas, or whatever.  While the idea is incomprehensible to most, for the members of the Magician Caste, it is almost like having a list of all Goblins and all possible skills available to them and then picking and choosing which ones they want.

Even more special, and something most do not have knowledge of, is that the Magicians can expend more energy to modify more than just the memories of the Goblins to be grown.  They can actually modify the physical body with unbelievable effects.  They can effectively add templates to the Goblins which could not normally be done without an active parent, such as Half-Dragon.  This is rarely down, however, because it requires more resources, but the Magicians will modify special Goblins - such as the protectors of their leaders, for example - or in cases which are needed for survival - if they are being attacked and slaughtered by creatures dealing fire damage, the Magicians will start growing Goblins with a template giving them resistance to fire or even immunity.

[The Goblins can add any template, even some which may normally not be available to the Goblins, except for the following exceptions - templates which turn the Goblins into Undead, Constructs, or Plants or which modify Undead and Constructs.  Other templates may be added onto the Goblins but their type doesn't change.  Instead, they gain that new type as a Subtype and are considered as that type for effects which affect that type as well as the Goblin's original type.  For example, a Half-Demon Goblin stays as a Plant, but gains the [Outsider] subtype and can be affected by spells and abilities which target Outsiders as if they were Outsiders as well as Plants].


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Goblins, Part 3: Religion*

Note: For this, I am using one of the deities in my homebrewn world.  While some details are written here, this is where other information can be found on this deity: Webyrd.  This is her portfolio to give you an idea of what she is: Portfolio: Farming, Flowers/Plants, Rebirth/Renewal, Servitude, Spring.

Religion
While most would not expect this and, in fact, would scoff at the idea that the Goblins would worship such a deity considering what they perceive to be the vile nature of the Goblins versus the sweet, beautiful nature of Webyrd, the Goblins hold her in the highest regard.  They actually believe themselves to be her representatives, made solely by her for her purposes.  Considering that they are made of plants themselves and that when they die and a new Goblin is grown, their memories are essentially reincarnated within that new Goblin, those willing to ignore the prejudices of the Goblins may perhaps actually believe this themselves.

Webyrd is revered by all the Goblins with very few exceptions.  While it might be thought that each caste may have their own deity or at the least that the Warrior Caste would worship the God of War, this is not the case.  In fact, the Goblin Warriors are quite content to die in battle because they know that their memories will be reincarnated into another body and that their soul will go to Webyrd's pasture, the Vineyard.

Goblins believe that Webyrd watches over the Webyrd, treating as her own farmland to be cultivated.  The Goblins, as her flock, are those chosen to be with her and with their help, they will show the other races in death what they cannot learn in life: life is fleeting, but death is glorious and reincarnation is the greatest honor, the will of Webyrd.  No other race has such a swift growth and short lifespan; thus none can truly understand the feelings of Webyrd beyond their own kind.

Goblins do not have any holidays or celebrations of any sort.  The reason is simple: most Goblins would not live to see a single holiday which came about once per year.  The view life itself as a celebration, a sign that they worship Webyrd.  In life they worship and no holiday could make them any more devout.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 31, 2007)

*Riliyana of the Hammers of Moradin*

Okay, this was a character I made who was going to be a Cleric Fighter.  Around the same time, I was looking through the Player's Guide to Faerun and decided I liked the Hammer of Moradin.  However, I'm not a big fan of Dwarves, but then I found the PrC Stoneblessed in Races of Stone which basically turns the character into a 'Dwarf-friend'.  Unfortunately, my character was Chaotic Good, not fitting for the PrC, as well as being a Human.

So, with a few modifications to my history and working in-game to have my character shift personality and alignment, my character became a Hammer of Moradin.  It was enjoyable to play this character and the DM liked putting in the occasional Dwarf because the way he played them and the way I played Riliyana, I was more devout to Moradin than like 90% of this followers.

Riliyana has a feat called Extend Goblinkiller.  Basically, this is treated like Extend Rage, essentially adding 5 rounds to this ability since my character technically didn't have a single round and we didn't want it to be a useless ability.


Riliyana
Human Cleric 3/Fighter 3/Stoneblessed 3/Hammer of Moradin 5
Size/Type:  		Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 		6d8+8d10+42 (140 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			20 ft
Armor Class: 		24 (+10 full plate, +4 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 24

Base Attack/Grapple: 	+12/+16
Attack: 		Warhammer +20 melee (1d8+7 [19-20/x3])
Full Attack: 		Warhammer +20/+15 melee (1d8+7 [19-20/x3])
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Drowbasher, Far Shot, Goblin Killer, Power Strike 2/day, Quake
Special Qualities: 	Aura of Courage, DR 2/-, Hammer Throw, Powerful Grip, Stonecunning
Saves: 			Fort +17, Ref +4, Will +11
Abilities: 		Str 19, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 8

Skills: 	Appraise +4, Concentration +9, Craft (Stoneworking) +10, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +21, Intimidate +2, Search +8, Spellcraft +9

Feats: Brutal Throw, Extend Goblinkiller, Great Fortitude (Bonus), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (Warhammer), Iron Will, Power Attack, Practiced Spellcaster, Skill Focus (Craft Weaponsmithing; Bonus), Weapon Focus (Warhammer)

Challenge Rating: 	14
Treasure: 		Dwarvencraft Adamantine Warhammer +3 holy, Dwarvencraft Full Plate +2, Dwarvencraft Heavy Steel Shield +2, Cloak of Resistance +1
Alignment: 		LG

Hammer Throw (Ex): A hammer of Moradin may use his warhammer as a thrown weapon with a range increment of 20 feet. He takes no additional penalties for using the weapon in this fashion.

Goblinkiller (Su): Beginning at 2nd level, the hammer of Moradin may imbue any warhammer with the goblinoid bane property as a move action. This ability may be used once per day, and the effect lasts a number of rounds equal to the hammer of Moradin’s Charisma modifier.

Hammer Return (Su): When the hammer of Moradin reaches 2nd level, any warhammer he throws gains the returning special ability. A returning warhammer flies through the air back to the hammer of Moradin, returning just before his next turn, so that it is ready to use again in that turn.  Catching the warhammer when it comes back is a free action. If the hammer of Moradin can’t catch it, or if he has moved since throwing it, the warhammer drops to the ground in the square from which it was thrown.

Powerful Grip (Ex): At 3rd level, the hammer of Moradin gains a bonus equal to one-half his Strength bonus (rounded down) on damage rolls when wielding a warhammer in melee. Thus, his bonus on damage rolls with this weapon equals 1-1/2 times his Strength bonus when he wields it in one hand and twice his Strength bonus when he wields it in two hands.

Far Shot (Ex): At 4th level, the hammer of Moradin gains the benefit of the Far Shot feat when throwing his warhammer. This benefit increases the range increment for his thrown hammer to 30 feet.

Quake (Su): By striking his warhammer violently against the ground (a standard action), a 4th-level or higher hammer of Moradin creates a shock wave that violently shakes the earth in front of him. Each creature touching the ground in a 60-foot cone from the point of impact must make a successful Reflex save (DC 10 + hammer of Moradin level + hammer of Moradin’s Str modifier) or be knocked prone.

Drowbasher (Su): When a 5th-level or higher hammer of Moradin uses the goblinkiller ability to imbue his warhammer with the goblinoid bane property, it also gains the drow bane property.  This ability does not confer any additional uses per day of the goblinkiller ability and it does not extend the duration of the effect; it merely makes each use more versatile.

Power Strike (Su): At 5th level, the hammer of Moradin can strike his foe so hard that his blow leaves the opponent dazed. To use this ability, the hammer of Moradin makes a normal attack roll. (The player must declare that he is using this power before making the attack roll; thus, a miss ruins the attempt.) The attack deals normal damage if successful. In addition, any foe damaged by this attack must make a successful Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + hammer of Moradin level + hammer of Moradin’s Str modifier) or be dazed for 1 round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be dazed.

Spells: 3+1/1+1		Domains: Craft, Dwarf
1st- Bless, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith	D: Animate Rope
2nd- Resist Energy					D: Bear's Endurance

Appearance
Riliyana is a seasoned warrior, her body muscular and covered with scars of numerous battles.  Each tells a tale she knows by heart.  Her hair is dark brown and tied into a warrior's knot behind her head.  Her eyes speak of a hardness gleaned only from so much killing, yet there's a softness that speaks of the goodness in her heart.

History
Born in the northern regions of Faerun, she was found by a Dwarven scouting party lead by a Cleric of Moradin at the age of 3 after an attack by Giants on her village.  She doesn't know anything about the village or her parents, though to her, the Dwarves have always been considered her family.  An oddity, she learned the ways of the Dwarves and accepted their practices with great.  Riliyana always felt touched by the Dwarven Deity Moradin over those of the Human Pantheon and she has taken this belief to a level unheard of by any but devout Dwarves.  His teachings are her teachings.

Riliyana grew up fighting alongside the Dwarves against their enemies, the Goblinoids, Drow, and Giants and hates them just as much as if she was a Dwarf.  By those in her clan, she is no longer Human, though the lack of beard on her is mentioned in jest.  She is a Dwarf to them and in her mind she is as much a Dwarf as any real Dwarf.  To hear otherwise would surprise her, though a part of her knows deep down that those words are the truth, but only in physical appearance.

She gained became a well-seasoned warrior in the Dwarven Ranks and when offered membership into the privaleged Hammers of Moradin, she could not deny them.  Feeling honored, she accepted and now fights for their cause.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Btw, this is the image that influenced the creature of this creature.



Hey, cool. And where is that from?

Very nice stuff, this.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 2, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, cool. And where is that from?
> 
> Very nice stuff, this.




Hrm, can't remember offhand.  Deviantart, though unfortunately, I can't recall which artist.  I have the picture saved somewhere on my computer, but I collect pictures, so finding it is annoying.  Will certainly look when I remember and have the time.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 2, 2007)

*Krempek*

Okay, I started on this creature like a week ago and my idea was to create a creature which hides underground and attacks creatures with it's claws.  Yeah, I know this probably sounds familiar [a certain creature from StarCraft, maybe], but that was kinda where I had the idea.  Also, I'm working on an Underdark campaign which could use some more specifically underground threats.  

This creature also has a lot of Xorn traits.  Some people don't seem to realize that creating a new creature can be super easy.  Change a couple of traits, add/subtract one or two, and bam! new creature.  Since no one recognizes it, no one can say what it is or attempt to metagame on purpose or not.

			Krempek
Size/Type: 		Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Earth)
Hit Dice: 		15d8+63 (130 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			20 ft. (4 squares), burrow 20 ft.
Armor Class: 		25 (-1 size, +16 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+15/+26
Attack: 		Bite +21 melee (4d8+7)
Full Attack: 		Bite +21 melee (4d8+7) and 3 claws +19 melee (1d6+3)
Space/Reach: 		10 ft./10 ft. (20 ft with claws)
Special Attacks: 	Poison, Pounce
Special Qualities: 	All-around vision, earth glide, damage reduction 5/bludgeoning, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold and fire, resistance to electricity 10, tremorsense 60 ft.
Saves: 			Fort +13, Ref +9, Will +9
Abilities: 		Str 25, Dex 10, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: 		Hide +14, Intimidate +18, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +18, Listen +18, Move Silently +18, Search +22, Spot +22, Survival+18 (+20 following tracks or underground)
Feats: 			Awesome Blow, CleaveB, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Multiattack, Power Attack, Toughness
Environment: 		Elemental Plane of Earth
Organization: 		Solitary, pair, or party (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 	10
Treasure: 		None
Alignment: 		Usually neutral
Advancement: 		16-21 HD (Large); 22-45 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: 	—

Krempeks live in the ground, their bodies flowing seemlessly through the earth as a fish through water.  On their own, they tend to think simply, prefering plain lives in which they frequently sleep and essentially wait for prey to walk along a tunnel within their tremorsense range.  When they sense prey, they send out their tentacles and attempt to slow the creature.  Only when their prey is slowed and, preferably, unconscious, does the main part of the Krempek surface and use it's bite.  Lastly, if the Krempek's arms are all severed, the main body will attack relentlessly until death the person who dealt the last attack against the final arm.

More and more Krempek, however, are being taken in by groups to be used as defenses.  While Krempek's frequently tend to be lazy, the one thing which spurs them into action is the promise of a frequent meal, especially of variety.  For the promise of this, they can be convinced to guard an area.  They are excellent sentries with their abilities, especially their ability to poison enemies and slow them.

All-Around Vision (Ex): A Krempek’s symmetrically placed eyes allow it to look in any direction, providing a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks. A Krempek can’t be flanked.

Arms (Ex): The arms of the Krempek, while a part of the creature, are also separated.  Essentially, each arm has 30 hit points and DR 10/slashing instead of bludgeoning.

Earth Glide (Ex): A Krempek can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing Krempek flings the Krempek back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Poison (Ex): When a Krempek damages someone with it's claw attacks, it also deals poison damage.  This poison makes the muscles tougher and more difficult to move.  This poison causes the person to be treated as slowed.  Creatures immune to poison are not affected by this, but creatures normally immune to slow effects are.

Pounce (Ex): Because the arms are both a part of the Krempek and separated, any time the Krempek moves and attacks, it may also attack with each of its claws.  Unlike normal, this does not have to be done after a charge.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Also, I'm working on an Underdark campaign which could use some more specifically underground threats.



How convenient! I'm hoping to start running a couple famous underground games myself (specifically, in a mountain, though).


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This creature also has a lot of Xorn traits.  Some people don't seem to realize that creating a new creature can be super easy.  Change a couple of traits, add/subtract one or two, and bam! new creature.  Since no one recognizes it...





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> All-Around Vision (Ex): A *xorn’s *symmetrically placed eyes allow it to look in any direction, providing a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks. A xorn can’t be flanked.
> 
> ...
> Earth Glide (Ex): A *xorn *can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing *xorn *flings the *xorn *back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.



 Then again, if you give it away...


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 2, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, if you give it away...




Well I can give it away to YOU GUYS!  I don't game with you.  

Although apparently, one of my players came across this thread, browsed through the creatures and hoped I wouldn't use at least half of them.  Good to know they inspire fear.  Bwahahaha!


Huh, I thought I'd removed the 'Xorn' comments.  Whoops!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well I can give it away to YOU GUYS!  I don't game with you.



I was teasing. I appreciate knowing some about how the creature was created! 

Though, I need more lower-level creatures for my games. I'll have to wait for the party to level many times before we can get to most of these...

I love the smell of fear in the morning. Smells like... victory.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 2, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Though, I need more lower-level creatures for my games. I'll have to wait for the party to level many times before we can get to most of these...




Okay, I'll try to think of some weaker creatures.

I generally like CRs in about 10-14.  Allows me to add a few class levels/templates to creatures with interesting abilities to make evil combinations or [for the 10-11 range] make a character with about half of a PrC, generally enough to make the character interesting [instead of like a single level] without being too high level [maxed out].

Low level creatures tend to not have enough cool abilities and high level just doesn't seem worth the trouble to me, though I've noticed some people who seem to LOVE making Epic monsters.

Edit: What level is your group?  While my lower level ones tend to be simpler, I could certainly try to think of a couple for ya.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 4, 2007)

*Goblins, Part 4: Traits*

All Goblins no matter the Caste share some traits.  At the same time, each Caste has traits specific to their own Caste.

General Traits
Size and Type: Goblins are Small creatures of the Plant type.  Special: Goblins will always have the Plant type no matter what template is added onto them.  Instead, they gain that new type as a Subtype and are considered as that type for effects which affect that type as well as the Goblin's original type. For example, a Half-Demon Goblin stays as a Plant, but gains the [Outsider] subtype and can be affected by spells and abilities which target Outsiders as if they were Outsiders as well as Plants].
Special Qualities:
Plant Traits
Transmutation Protection (Su): This is a unique ability because it can be beneficial or detrimental depending on the transmutation effect being used upon the Goblin.  Any transmutation effect used upon a Goblin has the duration halved because their bodies are already constantly in motion inside because of their short lifespans.
Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex
Feats: Each Caste member gains a bonus feat depending on which caste the Goblin is from.  This shows the passing down of the knowledge of a previous Goblin to the newly born Goblin.  The Warrior Caste always passes down a combat feat in preparation for their short and generally frequently violent lives.  The Worker Caste gains a feat to better help with their job.  The Magician Caste Goblin gains a feat to show that they have been given at least basic information about various subjects of import.  These feats are always predetermined and listed below.

Warrior Caste
Special Qualities: For determining base Intelligence for combat feats [such as Combat Expertise], they are treated as having an Intelligence 4 points higher than what theirs is.
Abilities: +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, -2 Cha.  Note this replaces the -2 Str, +2 Dex that Goblins normally have.  While Warrior Caste Goblins are stronger than their other kin, they are still not particularly great in comparison to other races.  They are able to take better hits.  They tend to be rough around the edges personality-wise because of their short lives.  The focus on combat with the exclusion of everything else.  This also hurts their general intelligence, though they tend to still be knowledge about war.
Feats: The Goblins of the Warrior Caste gain one Fighter Bonus Feat that they meet the requirements for as a bonus feat.

Worker Caste
Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con.  Note this replaces the -2 Str, +2 Dex that Goblins normally have.  Worker Caste Goblins tend to not as strong as Warrior Caste Goblins, even if they are doing forced labor.  They tend to let their skill more than compensate for the lack of Strength.
Feats: The Goblins of the Worker Caste gain Skill Focus (Any Craft or Profession) feat as a bonus feat.

Magician Caste
Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int or +2 Wis, +2 Cha.  Note this replaces the -2 Str, +2 Dex that Goblins normally have.  Magician Caste Goblins are the casters in the society and thus have little use for physical strength.  They also tend to be the leaders of the Goblins and learn to direct the others.  While most focus on intellect, those who pay more attention to Webyrd tend to be more wise as if being granted wisdom directly from their respected Deity.
Feats: The Goblins of the Magician Caste gain Education as a bonus feat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Low level creatures tend to not have enough cool abilities and high level just doesn't seem worth the trouble to me, though I've noticed some people who seem to LOVE making Epic monsters.
> 
> Edit: What level is your group?  While my lower level ones tend to be simpler, I could certainly try to think of a couple for ya.



You don't have to make creatures tailored to my campaign! I'm looking forward to using some of the baddies you've already made in a bunch of levels.

Where's the Education feat from?


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't have to make creatures tailored to my campaign! I'm looking forward to using some of the baddies you've already made in a bunch of levels.




True, but I suppose I could use some practice making some lower level creatures too and I would like to actually make some creatures which will see some use by others if not by me.  Just let me know what level your campaign is so I can figure out if and how many I'll do.  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where's the Education feat from?




Hrm.  Honestly, I don't remember where it's from anymore.  I know it makes all Knowledges class skills and gives +2 bonus to 2 of them.  Maybe a FR book?

What do you think of my Goblins?  It's part of my attempt to make some of the standard races different.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> True, but I suppose I could use some practice making some lower level creatures too and I would like to actually make some creatures which will see some use by others if not by me.  Just let me know what level your campaign is so I can figure out if and how many I'll do.



Well, I'm currently planning to start off at level 1, but am afraid that the players are so inexperienced that they'd die multiple times in any 1st level module.   

I imagine lower-level creatures with cool abilities would be a good challenge for coming up with low-level ability ideas. They have to look/feel/act scary enough to try to be a cinematic encounter (though, maybe the environment will do that for them) while posing not enough of a threat of a TPK. (pfft, good luck with that one)


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Honestly, I don't remember where it's from anymore.  I know it makes all Knowledges class skills and gives +2 bonus to 2 of them.  Maybe a FR book?



I guess it sounds FR-y enough. I'll look through my 2-3 FR books to see if I can find it; regardless, swapping it out for another thematically-similar feat isn't a big deal (and also probably not necessary, but I'll look around and see what the options are).


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What do you think of my Goblins?  It's part of my attempt to make some of the standard races different.



I like them a lot, actually! I don't like subraces very much, so castes are a good compromise, I think.

I'm not sure if it raises CR, but if it does it probably goes from like 1/3 to 1/2 (OMGROFLBBQTLCABCDEFG POWER CREEP GOBLYNS BEST RASE EVAR!).


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm currently planning to start off at level 1, but am afraid that the players are so inexperienced that they'd die multiple times in any 1st level module.
> 
> I imagine lower-level creatures with cool abilities would be a good challenge for coming up with low-level ability ideas. They have to look/feel/act scary enough to try to be a cinematic encounter (though, maybe the environment will do that for them) while posing not enough of a threat of a TPK. (pfft, good luck with that one)




Hehe. Hrm, wonder if the creature in my mind is good for a low level encounter or if it would be too buff.  Might not be under like CR 3 though...  [You might have to wait closer to 2 more levels before you can use my stuff.  Was thinking your campaign was like levels 3-4, not 1]




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it sounds FR-y enough. I'll look through my 2-3 FR books to see if I can find it; regardless, swapping it out for another thematically-similar feat isn't a big deal (and also probably not necessary, but I'll look around and see what the options are).




Found it: Player's Guide to Faerun.  Actually the first book I looked at.  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like them a lot, actually! I don't like subraces very much, so castes are a good compromise, I think.




I actually don't mind the idea of subraces; I just think that our current system has taken it a little too far.  Also didn't really think subraces was as fitting for this.  Had been trying to find a good idea of how to separate the Goblins and then I was watching Babylon 5 and decided to copy the general social structure of one of the races there.  

Any other ideas on what I should do for the Goblins?  I've never really made a race from scratch before, so I don't know what type of things people actually want...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe. Hrm, wonder if the creature in my mind is good for a low level encounter or if it would be too buff.  Might not be under like CR 3 though...  [You might have to wait closer to 2 more levels before you can use my stuff.  Was thinking your campaign was like levels 3-4, not 1]



That's what I was expecting. I'm considering on starting a little higher level to prevent death, so a CR 3-4 creature might get used sooner than I'm expecting.

Though, whenever I find new players like this, they don't always last. I may be too optimistic in the first place. 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Found it: Player's Guide to Faerun.  Actually the first book I looked at.



Ah-hah! That's one of my three FR books!


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I actually don't mind the idea of subraces; I just think that our current system has taken it a little too far.  Also didn't really think subraces was as fitting for this.  Had been trying to find a good idea of how to separate the Goblins and then I was watching Babylon 5 and decided to copy the general social structure of one of the races there.



Well, what I don't like about subraces are that there are too many. A few can be flavorful, but I don't need a billion types of elves. I can use the caste idea and use it for other things, though. Fighter-type characters might get the Warrior Caste adjustment, or maybe dungeon monsters might be differentiated in this way as well.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Any other ideas on what I should do for the Goblins?  I've never really made a race from scratch before, so I don't know what type of things people actually want...



Hm. Maybe make a Goblin leader, and describe how he rules over his weaker counterparts? Or, maybe, there's a leader of each caste, and how the castes bicker amongst each other for power. I think you've covered all of the basics. I might change to a 1st level module that features goblin castes...


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what I was expecting. I'm considering on starting a little higher level to prevent death, so a CR 3-4 creature might get used sooner than I'm expecting.




I tend to always start at level 2.  Gives a bit of that hp boost to prevent the easy accidental deaths, but still starts everyone at low enough level that they feel weak and look forward to strength.  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah-hah! That's one of my three FR books!




That's convenient.  One of the best FR books, IMO.  Not much fluff, but considering that I have a few good fluff FR books from 2e lying around, I don't really need any 3x fluff.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, what I don't like about subraces are that there are too many. A few can be flavorful, but I don't need a billion types of elves.




Agreed.  I think I whittled everything down to 3 halfling tribes, 2 gnomes [svirfs and tinker], 3 elves [elder, drow - highly modified however, and forest], 3 dwarves [frost, wild, and stone].  Essentially it gives me a couple varieties of each to fill gaps which I like to be filled, but doesn't give me so many as to be super annoying.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm. Maybe make a Goblin leader, and describe how he rules over his weaker counterparts? Or, maybe, there's a leader of each caste, and how the castes bicker amongst each other for power. I think you've covered all of the basics. I might change to a 1st level module that features goblin castes...




Actually, I was thinking that each caste would have a single leader.  I may detail out a few example Goblins.  MAYBE I'll do the leaders, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

*Maniac*

Well, sooner than you expected, I'm sure, a little creature.  Guess I got inspired.  Was thinking 'something crazy' and decided to take it a little literally.  Found a good weak creature [Kobold], gave it a couple of abilities, changed the skills to be a little more suiting, added a HD, and bam! here's the Maniac:

Note: The Fearless feat makes the Maniac immune to Fear, magical and otherwise.

Maniac
Size/Type: 		Small Humanoid
Hit Dice: 		2d8+2 (16 hp)
Initiative: 		+1
Speed: 			30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 		15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +1 natural, +2 leather), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/-3
Attack: 		Flail +2 melee (1d6-1/×2)
Full Attack: 		Flail +2 melee (1d6-1/×2)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Manical Laughter [DC 13], Random Action [DC 11]
Special Qualities: 	Crazed, Darkvision 60 ft
Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: 		Str 9, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 10
Skills: 		Bluff +3, Hide +6, Move Silently +2, Perform (Any One) +5, Search +2
Feats: 			Fearless
Environment: 		Anywhere
Organization: 		None
Challenge Rating: 	2
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always Chaotic
Advancement: 		By character class


Maniacal Laughter (Su): As a Move Action, Maniacs can create the effect of Tasha's Hideous Laughter.  This does not provoke activites and can be done in any environment in which laughter can be heard.  The Will DC is Cha-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.  This ability lasts for 1d3 rounds and is cast as a 2nd level caster.

Random Action (Su): As if attempting to spread their own nature upon their surroundings, any creature within 10 feet of the Maniac must make a DC 10 Will save or be affected as with the Confusion, Lesser spell.  However, as they cannot instantaneously modify their surroundings, those who enter their area do not need to make the save until the beginning of their next round.  The effect, as with the spell, lasts for a single round, but if the character begins his next round within the area, he must make the same save again or be inflicted as with the Confusion, Lesser spell.

Crazed (Ex): It is much more difficult to mentally modify a Maniac.  Maniacs have a +4 racial bonus to Will saves.

Tactics
I believe that Maniacs create the opportunity for an interesting encounter.  Their physical strength isn't impressive and in fact is quite weak, but their aura is quite powerful.  Most of their damage should be expected to come from that aura.  To make things interesting, and to make it more difficult for people to be aware of their presence, I would recommend making their aura something they are capable of turning on and off.  In my game, I treated this as a Swift Action, though if you desire, you can slow it down to a Move Action, though anything slower than that I think ruins the abilities of the creature too greatly.

As Maniacs move through the crowd, some people will pass their saves, though others will fail.  People tend to notice those who begin to attack others much more quickly than anything else and frequently focus on them more than the true threat behind the attack.  Confusion is the key to playing Maniacs correctly.  Put them in groups of opponents and allow them to turn their aura on and off.

Also, I would suggest changing the Perform (Comedy) to Perform (Any one), essentially to whatever is most appropriate for the encounter.  Lastly, while above I gave them flails, I don't truly believe they should be weilding something so obvious.  They need a smaller, hidden weapon, one which cannot be seen and thus cannot point out their ill intent to those who would put a stop to them.

Oh, and if you do not use them tactically well and attempt to use them in a straightup combat, their CR should definitely be decreased to 1.

_"Maniacs are ... unpleasant ... to say the least.  They are constantly laughing and swinging their flails around.  They aren't particularly skilled with their flails, but it's said that they like the 'wooshing' sound it makes when they swing it around their heads.

The only time a Maniac can actually be considering enjoyable to be around is when they are on a stage - when you're preferably near the back - and they are putting on a comedy sketch.  It must be their insane nature which allows them to make any crowd laughing.  Or perhaps they simply make people laugh at the right time and other people simply join in; it's really hard to tell.  Occasionally the crowd gets involved, but again, no one really knows if the crowd is acting on their own or not.

So when they aren't on stage, I would leave them alone.  Seriously, try to stay away from them.  They aren't deadly, but they are certainly annoying.

As far as I know, they don't have much culture, but then again no one has really been able - or willing - to ask them and find out.  Maybe they have families or cults or something, but no one is going to stick around them long enough to find out, except their own kind.

Who knows where they came from, but I really wish they'd go back."_

- An anonymous tavernkeeper as he cleans the mess several Maniacs caused in his tavern during a performance.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2007)

That is pretty hilarious.

I'm gonna have to use that, I think. What's the Random Action spell?


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is pretty hilarious.
> 
> I'm gonna have to use that, I think. What's the Random Action spell?




Okay so apparently, what I would have SWORN was called Random Action was pretty much just the Confusion spell.  The Random Action Ability has been modified based on this.

Sorry about the, ah, confusion.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't wait to have a tavern brawl!


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to have a tavern brawl!




Hehe.  If you do that, you totally need to tell me how it goes.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 11, 2007)

*Pearls of the Moon*

Okay, this was inspired when I saw the name of a Dragon in another thread, Pearl, Dragon of the Moon or something similar to that, but it didn't really have any 'moon-like' abilities and I didn't think what I had in mind would be particularly appropriate for Dragons, so I went with fey.

Again, as what I frequently do when making new creatures, I used Nymph as the base creature and modified it, switching Swim speed with flying, modified a couple of skills/feats, and their abilities.  Behind the changes, I'm sure the 'Nymph' part is fairly noticeable now that you know about it.

So I chose Longsword for their weapon.  Not particularly happy about that weapon because I would have sworn their was a blade that looked kind of like a question mark which more resembles a moon than a longsword.

Note: I'm only about 95% done.  Need to find a couple of appropriate feats is all.

Pearl of the Moon

Size/Type:  		Medium Fey
Hit Dice: 		6d6+6 (32 hp)
Initiative: 		+3
Speed: 			30 ft, fly 20 ft (Perfect)
Armor Class: 		17 (+3 Dex, +4 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+3
Attack: 		Longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
Full Attack: 		Longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Aura of Awe, Longsword specialization, stunning reflection
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 10/cold iron, darkvision, Strength of the Moon, unearthly grace
Saves: 			Fort +7, Ref +12, Will +12
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 19
Skills: 		Diplomacy +13, Escape Artist +12, Gather Information +13, Heal +12, Hide +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +12, Profession (any one) +8, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12, Tumble +10
Feats: 			Weapon Finesse
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Group of Sisters (3-5)
Challenge Rating: 	7
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always chaotic good
Advancement: 		7-12 HD (Medium)


Pearls of the Moon appear as highly attractive scantily clad women.  Their hair tends to be bleach white, their eyes a light color [most frequently light blue], and their skin a milky white color.  When it becomes night, however, their skin takes on a radiant glow as they take on strength from the moon.

The true beauty of the Pearls of the Moon is seen only at night.  During the day, they tend to stay in places where exotic women may be found without seeming out of place.  Sometimes - although rarely - this is at a whorehouse.  Other times it can be with a group of performers or attached to the arm of a wealthy noble.  The lifestyles of these women matters little during the day, but at night, they become devoted solely to the Goddess of the Moon.

They are protectors of what belongs to the Goddess of the Moon and if something has been stolen from one of her temples, the Pearls will retrieve the stolen good(s).  Other times, they simply dance and rejoice, offering their prayers to their Goddess.  They also act as guardians at her temples during the night because that is when they most frequently are robbed or attacked.  One of the saddest goals they must accomplish is the destruction of a sister who has become a Fallen Onyx and who hurts people.  [They feel saddened at the loss of a sister who leaves them, but they will not hunt her unless she begins committing acts of evil]  They will spend as much energy as possible to kill their fallen sister because as of yet, those sisters cannot be redeemed.

COMBAT
Aura of Awe (Su): Creatures within 30 feet feel a great sense of awe towards the Pearl of the Moon.  Their desire to fight her is lessened.  They suffer a -2 morale penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and AC.  Also, any morale bonuses they may be gaining affecting the above effects is negated.  This lasts as long as the creature is within the aura as well as a number of rounds after equal to her HD.  A Will DC 17 negates this effects.  Special: effects granting morale bonuses to the save does not work on this save.

Longsword specialization (Ex): Because of their training with this weapon, Pearls of the Moon treat longswords as light weapons for the purpose of being finesseable.  Also, they deal damage by using their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier.

Strength of the Moon (Su): As a free action, Pearls of the Moon can draw upon the essence of the moon.  The power and light of the moon surround her, causing her body to take on a slightly translucent, glowing look.  She gains a +2 morale bonus on Dexterity, Charisma, and AC.  They can do this twice per day and it lasts a number of rounds equal to their newly modified Charisma modifier +3.

Stunning Reflection (Su): As a standard action, a Pearl of the Moon can hold up her blade.  As she does this, the moonlight strikes the blade and is reflected in a 60 foot cone before her.  All within this area must make a Will save or be blinded.  This also has a benefit of empowering the sword, granting her a +2 bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls and becomes as a holy weapon.




Fallen Onyxes

Size/Type:  		Medium Fey
Hit Dice: 		6d6+6 (32 hp)
Initiative: 		+3
Speed: 			30 ft, fly 20 ft (Perfect)
Armor Class: 		17 (+3 Dex, +4 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+3
Attack: 		Longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
Full Attack: 		Longsword +6 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Aura of Fear, Longsword specialization
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 10/cold iron, darkvision, Strength of the Shadows, unearthly grace
Saves: 			Fort +7, Ref +12, Will +12
Abilities: 		Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 19
Skills: 		Bluff +13, Escape Artist +12, Gather Information +13, Hide +14, Intimidate +13, Listen +12, Move Silently +14, Profession (any one) +8, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12, Tumble +10
Feats: 			Stealthy, Weapon Finesse
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	7
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always chaotic, either neutral or evil
Advancement: 		7-12 HD (Medium)


Fallen Onyxes appear as highly attractive scantily clad women.  Their hair tends to be raven black, their eyes a dark color [most frequently midnight blue], and their skin as dark as shadows.

Fallen Onyxes are Pearls of the Moon who have fallen into darkness - literally - for some reason or another.  Some have simply tired of being protectors and while it might not seem like a big decision, it causes her to lose all benefits of worshipping the Moon Goddess.  Others have turned their backs on their Goddess or have been swayed by outside forces into changing.  When this occurs, they feel a great pain within their bodies as all the light within their bodies escapes back towards the moon, leaving only shadows.

While they harbor thoughts which aren't good, not all of them act on it.  It depends solely on their reason for turning.  Those who tire of being protectors become Neutral and most frequently tend to live quiet lives alone.  The same goes with those who turn their backs on their Goddess, though many of these become Evil as well.  Those who are turned through outside forces are almost guaranteed to become evil.

COMBAT
Aura of Fear (Su): Creatures within 30 feet feel a great sense of fear towards the Pearl of the Moon.  Their desire to fight her is lessened.  They suffer a -2 morale penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and AC.  Also, any morale bonuses they may be gaining affecting the above effects is negated.  This lasts as long as the creature is within the aura as well as a number of rounds after equal to her HD.  A Will DC 17 negates this effects.  Special: effects granting morale bonuses to the save does not work on this save.

Longsword specialization (Ex): Because of their training with this weapon, Pearls of the Moon treat longswords as light weapons for the purpose of being finesseable.  Also, they deal damage by using their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier.

Strength of the Shadows (Su): As a free action, Fallen Onyxes can draw upon the essence of the moon.  The power and light of the moon surround her, causing her body to take on a shadowy form devoid of all light as the form of her body seems to fade away.  She gains a +2 morale bonus on Dexterity and Charisma and AC.  They can do this twice per day and it lasts a number of rounds equal to their newly modified Charisma modifier +3.

Void (Su): As a standard action, a Fallen Onyx can hold up her blade.  As she does this, the shadows are drawn to the blade.  Surrounding her in a 20 foot radius is an impenetrable darkness of which only she can see through.  This is treated as the Deeper Darkness spell.  This also has a benefit of empowering the sword, granting her a +2 bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls and becomes as an unholy weapon.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 11, 2007)

*Driv'vt*

Okay, this is Driv'vt.  You may remember him from the description of Doriy'ya Dor'Korath.  Or maybe not.  Depends on how well you remember my creations.    Anyway, I've been kind of interested in statting him out for a while, and I finally did it.

The Fierce Loyalty bit is something I added because I believe that in cases such as this, there should be some sort of benefit or statement of sorts claiming that he would never betray Doriy'ya and that his mind is so strongly built on that that it would make convincing him to go against her very difficult, though not impossible considering the power of Magic.

[I think I seem to be getting a little sloppier with my presentation, so I may have to spend a little time making it look nicer.  Might also go back and change the format to the one WoTC uses now, or perhaps put that in an sblock, something]

Driv'vt
Medium Humanoid Rogue 3/Fighter 2/Invisible Blade 2
HD: 5d6+2d10+7 ; hp 45
Init +3
Spd: 30 ft.
AC: 16 (+3 dex, +2 Int, +1 bracelet), touch 15, flat-footed 11

BA/Grapple: +6/+8
Attack: Dagger +10 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: Dagger +8/+8/+3 melee (1d4+3/19-20) or Dagger +11/+6 ranged (1d4+3/19-20)
S/R: 5ft/5ft
SA: Bleeding Wound, Sneak Attack +3d6
SQ: Fierce Loyalty, Unfettered Defense +2

AL CE
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 12

Skills: Bluff +9, Climb +10, Disguise +7, Escape Artist +11, Gather Info +7, Hide +11, Intimidate +9, Move Silently +11, Open Lock +9, Profession (Farmer) +1, Sense Motive +7, Sleight of Hand +9, Tumble +11

Feats: Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Dagger)

Equipment: Bracers of Armor +1, Dagger +1 (x2), Dust of Disappearance (x2), Potion of Fly, Potion of Gaseous Form

Bleeding Wound (Ex): An invisible blade of 2nd level or higher who makes a successful dagger sneak attack can choose to deal a bleeding wound, sacrificing 1d6 points of the extra damage from the dagger sneak attack. Such an attack deals damage as normal in the round when the attack hits. Thereafter, the wound caused by the invisible blade’s dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

Fierce Loyalty (Ex): Driv'vt is fiecely loyal to Doriy'ya Dor'Korath.  This gives him a +4 bonus against Enchantment Spells, +6 if any orders he receives go against Doriy'ya Dor'Korath directly or indirectly [this does not count against acts which would cause harm he doesn't know about.  Example: Attacking her is obviously out of the question.  Causing a building to fall down in an alley as she is entering it while being chased would grant him a +6 bonus to his save if he saw her entering before he caused the act.  If he caused the building to fall down without realizing she was there, then he would not receive the full bonus].

Driv'vt is what some would call a flawed Human.  Others would think him simply mentally derranged.  All through his life as he grew up, he knew something was missing.  He didn't know what it was and didn't know how to go searching for it.  He lived a fairly miserable life as a farmer and despite his family's attempts, they could not raise enough money to change their situation.  While he thought for a short time that becoming a different profession may help him, he realized that what he was looking for could not be found outside his self.

When Drow raided the farm and killed the other inhabitants, he knew exactly what he was missing.  The Drow were supreme.  They were powerful, merciless and, above all, looked cool.  He alone was left alive within the carnage and he devoted himself to causing the same destruction the murderers of his family had caused.  He emulated the Drow to the best of his ability, even enduring the pain to tattoo his entire body black and bleach his hair to a stark white color.  Minor illusions cast by a spellcaster he killed afterwards keep his eyes a dark red color, though people who know Drow can see that his eyes are not quite right [Spot check DC 15 for those familiar - having encountered - with Drow, DC 20 for those who are not].

His greatest moment in life was when he met Doriy'ya Dor'Korath and she agreed to let him work for her.  She has given him his purpose in life and he refuses to let anything take that away from him.  While he cares greatly about his life and will flee before being killed, he will gladly die a thousand deaths if it means saving Doriy'ya Dor'Korath.

Drow Race: MM
Fighter Class: PH
Invisible Blade PrC: Complete Warrior
Rogue Class: PH


Link: Doriy'ya Dor'Korath


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 12, 2007)

*Goblins, Part 5: Statted Goblins*

These are some sample Goblins from the various castes.  While their templating ability makes it impossible to sample out every type of Goblin, I will be statting out some basic Goblins from each class, then some from a little higher and also a couple of specialized Goblins.  As I'm not entirely sure what I will be doing as of yet, you'll have to wait to see what I do.    I will probably just be coming back to this post and editing it for the general Goblins.  Any 'special' NPC Goblins will have their own post, however.

Note: These all use the Standard array for stats. [And MAN, creatures are weak using the standard array without any buff bonuses that many creatures have.]

First up is the General Warrior Caste Goblin.  Personally, I dislike the Warrior NPC class, so I use Fighter instead.    The basic Warrior Caste Goblin is a Fighter 1.  While other classed Goblins certainly do exist, Fighter is the most common.

[sblock=Fighter Goblin]Goblin of the Warrior Caste
Size/Type:  		Small Humanoid [Goblin] Fighter 1
Hit Dice: 		1d10+2 (12 hp)
Initiative: 		+1
Speed: 			20 ft
Armor Class: 		17 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +2 leather armor, +2 shield), touch 13, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/-2
Attack: 		Spear +2 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 		Spear +2 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	None
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, Plant Traits, Transmutation Protection
Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +1, Will -1
Abilities: 		Str 13, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 6
Skills: 		Climb +5, Hide +5
Feats: 			Phalanx Fighting, Swarmfighting, Weapon Focus (Spear) (Bonus)
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Goblin Society
Challenge Rating: 	1
Alignment: 		Any
Advancement: 		By Class[/sblock]

This is the generic Worker Caste Goblin.  It is impossible to show all the combinations of Professions and what non-Profession/Craft skills may go along with it.  This book: Everyone Else is a good book which could spice up the Goblins a lot.  Feel free to switch around Wis for Cha for example, if the Goblin is more into Perform than Profession.

This also goes to show how poor Fighters these Goblins are.  They tend to carry around daggers with them because wars tend to be violent, but if the Worker Caste is Fighting, then it's pretty much guaranteed that this Goblin city has fallen and they're simply trying to take down as many of the enemy as possible before they are totally annihilated.

[sblock=Worker Goblin]Goblin of the Worker Caste
Size/Type:  		Small Humanoid [Goblin] Expert 1
Hit Dice: 		1d6-2 (4 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			20 ft
Armor Class: 		11 (+1 size), touch 11, flat-footed 11
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-5
Attack: 		Dagger -1 melee (1d3-1/19-20)
Full Attack: 		Dagger -1 melee (1d3-1/19-20)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	None
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, Plant Traits, Transmutation Protection
Saves: 			Fort -2, Ref +0, Will +3
Abilities: 		Str 9, Dex 10, Con 7, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: 		Appraise +5, Craft (any one) +5, Knowledge (any one) +5, Perform (any one) +4, Profession (any two) +5, Sense Motive +5
Feats: 			1 Open, Skill Focus (Any Prof. or Craft)
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Goblin Society
Challenge Rating: 	1/2
Alignment: 		Any
Advancement: 		By Class[/sblock]

Magician Caste Goblins are actually fairly weak, but their main task is to continue the cycle of creating Goblins.  Thus, they tend to not pay much attention to the outside world except for a small few.  Those few are more powerful and capable than the other Magicians, but as defenders of their people, they need to be.  Unfortunately, they are also fewer in number.

[Sblock=Magician Goblin]Goblin of the Magician Caste
Size/Type: Small Humanoid [Goblin] Wizard 1
Hit Dice: 1d4-2 (2 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 12 (+1 size, +1 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 11
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-6
Attack: Crossbow +1 ranged (1d6)
Full Attack: Crossbow +1 ranged (1d6)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, Plant Traits, Transmutation Protection
Saves: Fort -2, Ref +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 13, Con 7, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 14
Skills: Concentration +2, Kn (arcana) +8, Kn (dungeoneering) +8, Spellcraft +6
Feats: Education (Bonus), 1 open
Environment: Any
Organization: Goblin Society
Challenge Rating: 1
Alignment: Any
Advancement: By Class

Spells: 2
Known: Charm Person, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Unseen Servant

Prepared Normally:
1st - Charm Person, Unseen Servant
If Ready for Battle:
1st - Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 13, 2007)

*Vargouille Template*

So during our game of Expedition to Castle Ravenloft [after the knowledge of high deaths was passed around, they came to like it well enough], we occasionally make comments about the first death in the group: when a character became a Vargouille himself.  I think I mentioned how neat it would be to have it as a template when the player found out that the town had been overrun and said that somewhere in that group of Undead was a floating head that looked like his old character.

So of course Medusa heads was mentioned.    Here's the template for your viewing pleasure:

Vargouilles
Vargouilles are the heads of beings who are kissed by another Vargouille.  It is not a pleasant process and only unfortunate people are forced to go through it.

"Vargouille" is a template which can be added to any living creature except for Plant which has a head.

Size and Type: Type becomes Aberration.  Size decreases by one size.
Speed: The creature loses all movement speeds and gains a Fly speed of 30 ft (good).  The only time it would retain its previous fly speed is if the creature's flight wasn't tied to its wings or another part of the body below the neckline.  In such cases, it uses the flight speed and maneuverability of the Vargouille or its own, whichever is better.
Armor Class: The Vargouille's armor class is modified by the creature becoming one size category smaller [size bonus to AC, losing Natural Armor, and increase of Dexterity].
Attack: The creature loses all forms of attacks except for those emanating from the head [such as bite or headbutt].  If it did not have a bite attack from before, it gains one now.  The damage of the bite is as the creature except that the die type decreases by one category.  If the creature does not already have a bite attack, the damage of this new attack is 1d6 for Medium Vargouilles, 1d4 for Small Vargouilles, and 1d8 for Large Vargouilles.
Special Attacks: The Varguille loses all special attacks requiring body parts except for the head.  Any attack form normally caused through the normal attack part is now added through the bite [such as poison normally dealt through the claw or a negative energy through a slam attack, for example].  It loses all benefits of attacks such as rend and tail slap.  Vargouilles also gain the following abilities:

Kiss (Su): A vargouille can kiss a paralyzed target with a successful melee touch attack. An affected opponent must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or begin a terrible transformation that turns the creature into a vargouille within 24 hours (and often much sooner; roll 1d6 separately for each phase of the transformation).

First, over a period of 1d6 hours, all the victim’s hair falls out. Within another 1d6 hours thereafter, the ears grow into leathery wings, tentacles sprout on the chin and scalp, and the teeth become long, pointed fangs. During the next 1d6 hours, the victim takes Intelligence drain and Charisma drain equal to 1 point per hour (to a minimum of 3). The transformation is complete 1d6 hours later, when the head breaks free of the body (which promptly dies) and becomes a vargouille. This transformation is interrupted by sunlight, and even a daylight spell can delay death, but to reverse the transformation requires remove disease. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus. 

Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 12 or be unable to heal the vargouille’s bite damage naturally or magically. A neutralize poison or heal spell removes the effect, while delay poison allows magical healing. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus. 

Shriek (Su): Instead of biting, a vargouille can open its distended mouth and let out a terrible shriek. Those within 60 feet (except other vargouilles) who hear the shriek and can clearly see the creature must succeed on a DC 12 Fortitude save or be paralyzed with fear for 2d4 rounds or until the monster attacks them, goes out of range, or leaves their sight. A paralyzed creature is susceptible to the vargouille’s kiss (see below). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same vargouille’s shriek for 24 hours. The shriek is a mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus. 

Special Qualities:
A Vargouille retains all special qualities of the base creature except for those pertaining solely to a body part below the neck.  If the creature had spells, the creature must find a way to be able to cast them through verbal means only.

Abilities: +2 Dex, +2 Con, -6 Int [min 5], +2 Wis, -2 Cha.
Feats: It gains Weapon Finesse as a Bonus Feat.
Challenge Rating: The CR can vary greatly depending on the creature and what abilities it loses.  In fact, creatures can frequently find themselves becoming lower in CR because they lose a large number of attack forms, for example.

Medusa Head
Size/Type:  		Small Aberration
Hit Dice: 		6d8+6 (33 hp)
Initiative: 		+4
Speed: 			Fly 30 ft (good)
Armor Class: 		16 (+2 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+0
Attack: 		Bite +11 melee (1d4-2) or snakes +11 melee (1d4-2 plus poison)
Full Attack: 		Bite +11 melee (1d4-2) and snakes +9 melee (1d4-2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Kiss [DC 18], Petrifying gaze [DC 16], poison [Medusa; DC 14], Poison [Vargouille; DC 15], Shriek [DC 17]
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft.
Saves: 			Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +7
Abilities: 		Str 6, Dex 19, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 13
Skills: 		Bluff +8, Diplomacy +3, Hide +15, Intimidate +3, Move Silently +10, Spot +9
Feats: 			Ability Focus (Petrification), Ability Focus (Shriek), Multiattack, Weapon Finesse (Bonus)
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Cluster (2-5) or mob (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 	6
Treasure: 		Double standard
Alignment: 		Neutral evil



Kiss (Su): A vargouille can kiss a paralyzed target with a successful melee touch attack. An affected opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or begin a terrible transformation that turns the creature into a vargouille within 24 hours (and often much sooner; roll 1d6 separately for each phase of the transformation).

First, over a period of 1d6 hours, all the victim’s hair falls out. Within another 1d6 hours thereafter, the ears grow into leathery wings, tentacles sprout on the chin and scalp, and the teeth become long, pointed fangs. During the next 1d6 hours, the victim takes Intelligence drain and Charisma drain equal to 1 point per hour (to a minimum of 3). The transformation is complete 1d6 hours later, when the head breaks free of the body (which promptly dies) and becomes a vargouille. This transformation is interrupted by sunlight, and even a daylight spell can delay death, but to reverse the transformation requires remove disease. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus. 

Petrifying Gaze (Su): Turn to stone permanently, 30 feet. The save DC is Charisma-based. 

Poison (Ex): Injury, be unable to heal the vargouille’s bite damage naturally or magically. A neutralize poison or heal spell removes the effect, while delay poison allows magical healing. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus. 

Poison (Ex): Injury, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Shriek (Su): Instead of biting, a vargouille can open its distended mouth and let out a terrible shriek. Those within 60 feet (except other vargouilles) who hear the shriek and can clearly see the creature must succeed on a Fortitude save or be paralyzed with fear for 2d4 rounds or until the monster attacks them, goes out of range, or leaves their sight. A paralyzed creature is susceptible to the vargouille’s kiss (see below). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same vargouille’s shriek for 24 hours. The shriek is a mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Feats: 			Fearless



Where is this feat from?
Found it: Player's Guide to Faerun.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Random Action (Su): As if attempting to spread their own nature upon their surroundings, any creature within 10 feet of the Maniac must make a DC 10 Will save or be affected as with the Confusion, Lesser spell.  The effect, as with the spell, lasts for a single round, but if the character begins his next round within the area, he must make the same save again or be inflicted as with the Confusion, Lesser spell.



Characters have to make the save in any turn they start in the aura?


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 14, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where is this feat from?
> Found it: Player's Guide to Faerun.




Hrm, I guess I should label miscellaneous feats or items which are not found in the PH.  Sorry about that.  Not sure if I was doing that before or not, but I'll start now.

P.S. I think Swarmfighting and Phalanx Fighting are both in Complete Warrior.  Would have to doublecheck when I get home though.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Characters have to make the save in any turn they start in the aura?




You think that's bad?  The thing is, I didn't want it to be as strong as the normal Confusion which, I believe has a longer duration [lesser is a single round], but I didn't want to do the 'If you pass, you are no longer affected until the next day' thing because that kinda trivializes it.  One round of confusion or nothing just didn't seem as fitting for me.

If you think it's bad or think it's good but makes the creature strong enough to bump up the CR, please let me know.  I like feedback, good or bad.

[I noticed that with Fru gone, you seem to be the only person checking this thread.  Hrm.   :\ ]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I guess I should label miscellaneous feats or items which are not found in the PH.  Sorry about that.  Not sure if I was doing that before or not, but I'll start now.
> 
> P.S. I think Swarmfighting and Phalanx Fighting are both in Complete Warrior.  Would have to doublecheck when I get home though.



I decided to just use the consolidated lists. So, the only problem would be if material was from 3rd party stuff. Thanks, though! 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You think that's bad?  The thing is, I didn't want it to be as strong as the normal Confusion which, I believe has a longer duration [lesser is a single round], but I didn't want to do the 'If you pass, you are no longer affected until the next day' thing because that kinda trivializes it.  One round of confusion or nothing just didn't seem as fitting for me.
> 
> If you think it's bad or think it's good but makes the creature strong enough to bump up the CR, please let me know.  I like feedback, good or bad.



I was just making sure. I'm running one or two of these tonight, and I wanted to make sure that the characters can move into the 10' to attack without having the _Confusion_ effect interrupt their round. The only have to save against it at the start of their next turn.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 15, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was just making sure. I'm running one or two of these tonight, and I wanted to make sure that the characters can move into the 10' to attack without having the _Confusion_ effect interrupt their round. The only have to save against it at the start of their next turn.




Ahhhhh, gotcha.  Now I fully understand what you were talking about.  Actually, that wasn't the original intent, but I do kind of like that better than *step, bam!, confusion*.  It does, however, make them a little weaker because it is not instantaneous.

I edited the Maniac to reflect this and explain it in better detail.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2007)

What confused me, I think, was the line: 







> The effect, as with the spell, lasts for a single round, but if the character begins his next round within the area, he must make the same save again or be inflicted as with the Confusion, Lesser spell.



It sounds like you should've phrased your intent as 







> The aura affects the character while he is in range, and the character is no longer affected as soon as he exits the aura. Should he return to the aura, however, he must attempt the save again.



... But if you like it how you have it now, that's just fine. 

Also, I'm not sure where you got 16 hp from.

Anyway, I ran him as the introduction to the campaign--sort of a 'you meet in a tavern' but with a twist.

Each of the (2) characters had backstories that ended up in, "... And so I decided to leave my home, traveling around the countryside." So, of course, they each ended up in a seedy port town from Map Folio I and I chose an equally seedy tavern from an older EN World thread to fit the town the characters were in. Of course, they didn't like it either, but they were each just passing through while wandering the countryside. And, I used the tavern tile from Dungeon Tiles 1.

Anyway, I set up the situation for them, showed them the tavern tile, and told them to place their characters where they wanted to sit. One close to the fireplace, the other in a corner, facing the doorway. Then, I littered the tavern with NPCs, a barkeep, and the performer (Yay!).

I gave the Maniac 20 hp (max plus a couple to draw out what I planned to be a defensive but lively encounter on his part).

So, the Maniac performed (quite well) but the crowd, being a seedy sailor sort of crowd, paid him no attention. So, the Maniac walked around the tavern, performing, trying to get the audience involved. Of course, they still had none of that, so a fight was picked.

Patrons started to blabber, or run around, and whatnot, and the PCs sat there, trying not to get involved, trying to figure out exactly what was happening. Until I rolled "attack nearest person." The Half-Orc Greatsword-wielding Paladin would have none of that. He went around nonlethal-damaging all of the NPCs who rolled "attack nearest person." The Maniac tried to stay out of combat, satified with only making a ruckus. Chairs were thrown, tables broken, windows shattered, the Paladin only went after the Maniac after the Maniac successfully targeted him with Maniacal Laughter. This is where the Halfling Sorcerer, previously just defending himself with a _Confused_ crossbow versus a grappling sailor (whom the paladin knocked on a table), decided to also target the Maniac.

After the Paladin then also got _Confused_, he eventually was able to knock the Maniac out with a crit after the Sorcerer was able to successfully _Daze_ him.

I felt the Maniac was not a powerful CR 2, but definitely above a CR1. But, maybe my impression of a CR 2 is a little off. I'd give him a little better stats and 5' more on the aura, but only because his 'created minions' so to speak are one of his greatest assets.

Thanks for a fun encounter, though. My players and I loved it.


----------



## Gothenem (Mar 15, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay so apparently, what I would have SWORN was called Random Action was pretty much just the Confusion spell.  The Random Action Ability has been modified based on this.
> 
> Sorry about the, ah, confusion.





Heh, Random Action is the 3.0 name for the spell Lesser Confusion IIRC.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 15, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What confused me, I think, was the line: It sounds like you should've phrased your intent as
> ... But if you like it how you have it now, that's just fine.




Well, I originally had it worded well, I thought, until I realized that the spell last but a single round.  Then I tried to work that in there and the confusion of wording started.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm not sure where you got 16 hp from.




This is how I do hp: Max HD at first level [like PCs] and then about .75 of the HD [so 1d8 would give 6, d6 gives 4, etc] because it seems that creatures never have enough hp, especially when PCs always aim to deal more damage.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anyway, I ran him as the introduction to the campaign--sort of a 'you meet in a tavern' but with a twist.
> 
> Each of the (2) characters had backstories that ended up in, "... And so I decided to leave my home, traveling around the countryside." So, of course, they each ended up in a seedy port town from Map Folio I and I chose an equally seedy tavern from an older EN World thread to fit the town the characters were in. Of course, they didn't like it either, but they were each just passing through while wandering the countryside. And, I used the tavern tile from Dungeon Tiles 1.
> 
> ...




Man, that does sound like a fun time.  This story just made my day.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 15, 2007)

Gothenem said:
			
		

> Heh, Random Action is the 3.0 name for the spell Lesser Confusion IIRC.




After being unable to find the spell and coming up with Lesser Confusion, that was the conclusion I went with, though I don't have a 3.0 PH anymore to check it out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This is how I do hp: Max HD at first level [like PCs] and then about .75 of the HD [so 1d8 would give 6, d6 gives 4, etc] because it seems that creatures never have enough hp, especially when PCs always aim to deal more damage.



Ah, okay. I usually assume the parentheses is average hp and I scale up the hp because PCs always aim to deal more damage. I just didn't know you did my work for me! 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that does sound like a fun time.  This story just made my day.



It was. I'm glad! And, the last living (standing) NPC served as the hook for Scourge of the Howling Horde! Which features Goblins, which will have those nifty templates you provided me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2007)

This has dropped too low!
(update  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So during our game of Expedition to Castle Ravenloft [after the knowledge of high deaths was passed around, they came to like it well enough], we occasionally make comments about the first death in the group: when a character became a Vargouille himself.  I think I mentioned how neat it would be to have it as a template when the player found out that the town had been overrun and said that somewhere in that group of Undead was a floating head that looked like his old character.
> 
> So of course Medusa heads was mentioned.    Here's the template for your viewing pleasure:
> 
> <snip>



Very, very cool!   

This has been added to my homebrew bestiary.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This has dropped too low!
> (update  )




Sorry.  Have like 4 creatures that are in various stages of being built atm.  Will try to post at least one of them soon.

Edit: One of them should be ready by the end of tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 8, 2007)

This is a creature that actually came to me a couple of days ago on my walk to the bus, impressive considering it's like a 30 second walk and I hadn't been thinking of dnd until right then.  I kept the idea in my head and worked on it a little and then set it aside.  I finished most of it last night and essentially added a tiny bit to the end right now.  Ecology isn't particularly clever, but I'll try to think of something to make these more interesting.  Can anyone guess which creature I took and modified to make this?  Hint: this did not start out as an Aberration.

Pinein
Size/Type:  		Huge Aberration
Hit Dice: 		9d8+45 (101 hp)
Initiative: 		+2
Speed: 			40 ft, burrow 10 ft.
Armor Class: 		22 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+24
Attack: 		Bite +13 melee (2d8+8)
Full Attack: 		Bite +13 melee (2d8+8) and 2 claws +11 melee (2d6+4)
Space/Reach: 		15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	-
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, DR 10/non-magic, fast healing 5, scent, SR 24, tremorsense 60 ft.
Saves: 			Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +7
Abilities: 		Str 27, Dex 15, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: 		Jump +18, Listen +9, Spot +3
Feats: 			Alertness, Delay Potion (B), Multiattack, Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 	9
Treasure: 		See Below
Alignment: 		Always neutral
Advancement: 		10-16 HD (Huge); 17-27 HD (Gargantuan)
Level Adjustment: 	—

Drink Potion (Su): As a Standard Action, Peneins can drink one of the potions inside it's back.  It can choose to gain the benefits immediately or store it as with the Delay Potion feat to drink later as a Swift Action.  At the beginning of battle, a Penein will always have one potion ready for this feat.  It can choose any potion at will to use to gain a positive effect.

Potion Splash (Su): Whenever a Penein is struck by a weapon, a potion will splash out of it's back.  It affects targets only within 5 feet of it.  The potion is random [use the chart below] and because of the special nature of the Penein, it will always have the opposite effect upon the attacker, as on the chart below.  The DCs of the potion effects are 19 and are Con-based.  The duration of the effects, except for those which have instantaneous damaging effects, are as a 9th level caster.


```
Potions				If Splashes
1	Cure Light Wounds		Inflict Light Wounds
2	Endure Elements			5 Elemental Damage
3	Mage Armor			4 Force Damage
4	Remove Fear			Cause Fear
5 	Barkskin			Morale penalty on defense
6	Bull's Strength			-4 Strength penalty
7	Cat's Grace			-4 Dex penalty
8	Cure Moderate Wounds		Inflict Moderate Wounds
9	Eagle's Splendor		-4 Cha penalty
10	Fox's Cunning			-4 Int penalty
11	Owl's Wisdom			-4 Wis penalty
12	Remove Paralysis		Cause Paralysis
13	Resist Energy			10 Elemental Damage
14	Cure Serious Wounds		Inflict Serious Wounds
15	Haste				Slow
16	Rage				Calm Emotions
17	Remove Blindness/Deafness	Cause Blindness/Deafness
18	Remove Curse			Bestow Curse
19	Remove Disease			Cause Disease
20	Magic Fang			Morale penalty on attacks
```

Note: If a 5 or 20 is rolled, roll another 1d20.
Roll	Result
1-6	+/- 1
7-11	+/- 2
12-15	+/- 3
16-18	+/- 4
19-20	+/- 5


DR (Su): A Penein's DR is special.  It is protected from magical attacks and in fact reduces the damage from magical attacks.  Only normal weapons are capable of damaging a Penein normally.

Peneins are magical experimentations that have apparently learned how to procreate and thus have been slowly increasing in numbers.  Their lifestyles, however, are known to none because the few times they have been encountered, combats have errupted ending in either the death of the Pinein or the death of those looking for them.

Their bodies are turtle-like though the shells upon their back are covered with numerous soft spots which frequently expand and retract due to the liquid moving around within them.  Dark green scales covers the rest of their bodies, though these scales aren't as protective as the one upon their back.

Treasure
The liquid upon the back of the Penein can be taken and used as a potion, though some people might not like the idea of drinking liquid which came from the inside of another creature.  Each creature after the battle has 1d4 doses of potions [roll on the table above to determine which kind; repeats are possible].  The person must succeed at a Craft [Alchemy] check DC 15 to successfully remove the potion.  This potion grants the beneficial effect.  Failure on this check means that the potion is actually a negative potion and will instead cause harm to the imbiber.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2007)

Rolling a 5 makes people feel guilty?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 8, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rolling a 5 makes people feel guilty?




5 and 20 are apparently special.  

There was no REAL order to that except I went down the list of pots in the DMG.  I think I ended up just tacking on the last one because it fit in.  Imagine my surprise when I went down the list and had 20 pots exactly.


If you think something's missing or not quite right with that creature let me.  Something about it bothers me, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2007)

"5 Barkskin *Moral* penalty on defense"


----------



## Dog Moon (May 8, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "5 Barkskin *Moral* penalty on defense"




I feel a little better, but I'm still not completely mollified.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2007)

I've only read about half of it--I'm studying for finals! I just wanted to tease you about rolling a 5. 

I'll probably have more time to look through this later this week or next week.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, came up with this creature like a half hour ago.  Am posting this now, though I know it needs to be gone through once again and checked for mistakes.

Weidziec
Size/Type:  		Medium Monstrous Humanoid
Hit Dice: 		3d8+6 (19 hp)
Initiative: 		+5
Speed: 			30 ft. (6 squares), swim 40 ft.
Armor Class: 		15 (+1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+6
Attack: 		Claw +6 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 		2 claws +6 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Alternate Visions
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft, weakness against illusions
Saves: 			Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +5
Abilities: 		Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 14
Skills: 		Bluff +9, Perform [fortune teller] +9, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10
Feats: 			Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes
Environment:  
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	4
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Neutral evil
Advancement: 		By character class
Level Adjustment: 	—

Weidziecs are wicked looking creatures covered in stitched designs covering the bodies and tattoos.  They are shorter and stockier than humans, but are relatively similar except that their skin is dark gray and twisted and toughened to give them a body better able to deflect blows.  Their lips are almost always curled into a snarl, revealing their disgusting yellowed and dirty teeth.  Their claws are sharp and always covered in blood since their first kill.  They seem to believe this grants them the ability to read the tarot cards better.

Weidziec personalities vary depending on where they are and who knows about their abilities.  Most live in isolated areas such as caves with several members from the surrounding areas as body guards.  Others who have been found by wealthier organizations keep them in an area which is as much about comfort as imprisonment.  Either way, however, they require the bodies of women to pass on their abilities.  It is said that there has never been a female Weidziec in existence and certainly, no one has ever seen one.  Any woman of any race will suffice for their purposes, though they of course prefer the beautiful flesh that they do not themselves possess.  Some have speculated that the more beautiful the woman, the more powerful the offspring, but this has never been proven.

COMBAT
Alternate Visions (Su): Weidziecs have the ability to see events in the future, incidences in the past, and the ability to see what cannot normally be seen in the present.  It can only have one of these open at one time, however, though it can switch eyes once per round as a free action.

Future: Weidziecs see events before they happen.  They have the uncanny ability to know when they are going to enter a combat before it occurs and can even judge where an opponent is going to be even before that opponent moves.  They gain a bonus on Init checks, Armor Class, and attack bonus equal to their Wisdom modifier.

Past: Weidziecs can look into the past and see things how there were before.  This allows them to do one of two things:
1. Cure themselves.  Essentially, they view themselves before they had taken damage and then their wounds body changes to become that vision.  This acts as a Cure spell equal to their Hit Die with a Caster level equal to twice their Hit Dice.  Thus the average Weidziec cures 3d8+6.

2. Inflict others.  Weidziecs can view a creature how it was some time in the past, see the opponent during a time after it had received wounds.  It follows the same rules as the cure spells.  The spell DC is equal to 13 + spell level.  This is Wisdom-based.

Present: Weidziecs can see creatures no matter where they are and how they attempt to hide.  They gain the blindsense ability.


Weakness to Illusions: Weidziecs automatically fail Will saves against Illusion spells.  Against Illusions spells that grant another save [such as Phantasmal Killer], Weidziecs automatically the Will save portion of the spell, but still make the save for the portion.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 24, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I used the Maniacs in the first combat of my newest campaign.  It was totally awesome.  I used them in combination with 2 Cask Imps from the Monsternomicon.  Started by having a guy suddenly running around and then he fell off      the ship.  Then two others ran the length of the ship away from a Maniac.                                      

As people started doing weird things, everyone kind of figured out what the effect was, but it took them a little longer to figure out where the source was.  Most of the damage came from the PCs striking each other, but the Commoners did get a couple of lucky hits in [twice ALMOST crit hit, but not quite].

Paladin detected Evil and one of the random Commoners I decided was evil, and everyone thought he was the cause before they figured out the truth.  So they ended up knocking him unconscious though ironically, he didn't even do anything except for the one time he was confused and attacked someone else.

So then they decided to interrogate one of the Maniacs.  They were like 'Why did you do this?"  He was like "I don't know what happened.  I was just performing and people started acting weird.  I thought it was just them acting out their joy."  Players were like 'riiiight'.  Then I said 'Everyone make Will saves'.  Seriously though, it took a Paladin, a hexblade, and an Artificer like 8 rounds to strike him once to knock him unconscious again [and this without armor and considered flat-footed because of the manacles - though he maybe shouldn't be - wouldn't have for effects like Sneak Attack though had there been any Rogues].  They kept getting hit with the aura and the laughter and the couple of times they managed to attack him, they missed.

Was a GREAT experience we all enjoyed immensely.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 24, 2007)

Man, looks like everyone [jdvn1 and fru] has deserted this thread.  

Anyway, this creature I developed by seeing a picture which gave me the idea.  The idea isn't so much the creature beneath the shadows, but I was thinking that while that could be anything, perhaps the shadows above could attack on their own.







Khad
Size/Type:  		Medium Aberration
Hit Dice: 		6d8+12 (50 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			40 ft, 40ft
Armor Class: 		20 (+5 natural, +4 dex, +1 dodge), touch 15, flat-footed 64
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+4/+8
Attack: 		Strand +8 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: 		Strand +8 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved Grab, Strand Frenzy, Weapon Wrap
Special Qualities: 	Body Wrap
Saves: 			Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +5
Abilities: 		Str 19, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16
Skills: 		Hide +17, Listen +11, Move Silently +13, Spot +11
Feats: 			Alertness, Dodge, Improved Grapple
Environment: 		Underground
Organization: 		Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	6
Treasure: 		Standard
Alignment: 		Always Lawful
Advancement: 		By character class
Level Adjustment: 	-

Khads appear as almost formless creatures of shadow, but in truth, they are quite solid and can be struck normally.  This view is most frequent due to their rippling motions as they move.

When attached to a host, Khads appear as soft, beautifully woven black velvet cloaks imbued with the power of liquid shadows.  Most of the time, they are still as if waiting, but once they sense danger or excitement, they begin to ripple, moving even if there is no wind in the air.

Khads attack with long strands which stretch out from their main bodies.  If they strike, they hold on fast.  They then use their frenzy ability on their target, attempting to strike the poor sod with as many attacks as they can get out.

Those the Khads choose to take as a Host are those who manage to live through their frenzy, with or without help of allies [even if the target cannot kill it alone, proving it is strong, it feels better knowing that the target has strong allies as well].  If a target manages to defeat it before the frenzy, it does not choose the person.

CREATION 'MYTH'
_"When one asks where a Khad first came from - a silly question about ANY race or creature, if you ask me - I refer them to a story I once heard.  Perhaps not true, but it is possibly just as true as any other myth and, in my opinion, seems the most likeliest of the myths.

"There was a young man who started off as a simple young man.  He was a farmer, nothing more, nothing less.  Adventuring was a far off thing which created legends that he heard over tankards of ale and while the stories always sounded glamorous, he had no aspirations whatsoever of becoming one.

"That all changed one night when enemies attacked during the night.  They came up from the ground, destroying the crops he had helped so carefully to put in.  The farm was destroyed, his family killed, the village annihilated, his friends eaten.  How he managed to survive, he didn't know, but survive he did.  Perhaps the Gods were keeping him alive to give him a chance for vengeance or perhaps they thought to use him in their own devices.

"At any rate, this young man began to hunt these creatures down.  It was difficult for the inexperienced lad, but during his travels searching for them, he learned a few tricks of his own and each trick he learned, with every step he took, his innocence and niavete slowly disappeared.

"When he finally fought those creatures, he believed he could handle himself, but turns out he was wrong.  He almost died right there, was almost killed on the spot, but he cried out to the Gods just before the last drop of blood fell from his torn apart body.  'Gods, help me!' he cried.  'Grant me your protection!'  They did.

"He was fighting creatures of light and the Goddess of the Shadows answered his prayers.  She brushed her lips upon his forehead and instantly, his shadow rose up from the ground and protected him.  It was a shadow unlike any other, a shadow unbreachable by the light of the beings.  He killed the being of light and though it had never been his plan, his heart was touched with evil.

"Though he didn't know it at the time, his village had been part of an evil that was spreading throughout the countryside and those beings of light were champions of good seeking to destroy said evil.

"You ask what happened to that evil?"_  The man smiled grimly.  The shadows wrapped around his hands, a shadow the other could not see.  A strand of shadow erupted from near his left shoulder and before the other man could react, pierced the forehead beneath the tip of the cowl.

His smile fell away.  _"I have fallen into evil and have embraced it with my soul."_

ECOLOGY
While according to the creation myth Khads were created by a Goddess in response to a plea, Khads have began to appear in numbers which bely that myth.  It is still known, however, that Khads prefer the company of others and they believe that the best way to do so is to 'attach' themselves to others who share a similar view of the world as them.  These views change from Khad to Khad and not all are as evil as the one in the creation myth.

Sometimes, Khads can be found while adventuring, though this is most infrequently the case.  These Khads are the lonely Khads, the ones which have lost their friend/host and have found a place for themselves to survive, though few would truly call this 'living'.  The most common tactic of these Khads is to stretch themselves out over some sort of entrance or hole.  Creatures see darkness in the next room and while attempting to enter, walk directly into the Khad.  In this case, it gains a free chance to grapple an opponent and it makes their lives easier.

Most of the time, however, Khads adopt a person as their host/friend.  They do this by attaching themselves to the person's shadows, behaving exactly as if they were an ordinary shadow, lengthening when the sun is low and shortening when the sun is high.  If they believe the target is compatible with them after examining them for some time, they let themselves be known to the person.  This procedure has the effect of infusing the Khad with the person's shadows.  If the Khad leaves, the person's shadow disappears.  If not, the shadow remains within the Khad.

These bonds are usually tight and very hard to break.  The Khad will never betray the one who it is bonded to and ware the host who tries to betray the Khad.

COMBAT
Body Wrap (Su):Khads can wrap themselves around the body of the host, protecting him from physical attacks, granting him a +4 enhancement bonus to Natural Armor.  This also helps to wrap the person partly in shadow, granting him a +2 circumstance bonus to Hide checks.

Strand Frenzy (Su): Once per day, a Khad can go into a Strand Frenzy.  The host loses all bonuses from the cloak as the Khad begins to circle around in the air.  On the first round, the Khad may make a single normal attack.  The second round, the Khad continues to spin faster, allowing it to make two normal attacks that round as a full-round action.  Every round which passes adds an additional attack for the Khad.  During this time, as the Khad increasingly becomes faster and more difficult to hit.  Attacks seem to be deflected away from the Khad.  On the first round, the Khad gains a +1 Deflection bonus to armor class.  Every round thereafter, the Khad gains an additional +1 Deflection bonus.  This ability lasts a number of rounds equal 3 + the Con mod of the Khad.

If this ability is used while grappled, the Khad can only make the attack roles upon the person it is currently being grappled to, though it retains the AC bonus against all opponents.  The person being grappled is considered as being denied their Dexterity bonus to Armor.

Weapon Wrap (Su): Khads can wrap a part of their selves around the host's weapon, whether a pair of claws or a melee weapon.  Ranged weapons do not count for this ability.  They add an amount of damage to the attacks equal to their Strength modifier.  Normal Khads deal an additional +4 damage with each hit.

SKILLS
Due to their shadowy nature, Khads gain a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, looks like everyone [jdvn1 and fru] has deserted this thread.



Certainly not!

I just haven't been on EN World very much at all.  I still check over here, though!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 24, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Certainly not!
> 
> I just haven't been on EN World very much at all.  I still check over here, though!




Ah, glad yer still here.  I feel a little better knowing that even one person is looking at this thread.    Keep wondering if maybe I should have a mod move this to a little higher frequency area like Plots, Places, and Rogues or something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm still here too DogMoon, and I must say that I love your Khad.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 26, 2007)

Another nice one DogMoon!    The Khad is a win!  My players are gonna meet it...soon.

HGF


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, glad you guys like.  IMO, it's missing just one thing: a little more details on ecology.  Don't know why, but I kinda feel the need to explain a little bit WHY that thing exists as it does.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks, glad you guys like.  IMO, it's missing just one thing: a little more details on ecology.  Don't know why, but I kinda feel the need to explain a little bit WHY that thing exists as it does.



Please do, Dog Moon.  We live for such indulgences.  I smell coffee cooking, so I will have a cup while I keep checking for the update.  Will you edit the entry? Or give a seperate post with a robust ecology?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> Please do, Dog Moon.  We live for such indulgences.  I smell coffee cooking, so I will have a cup while I keep checking for the update.  Will you edit the entry? Or give a seperate post with a robust ecology?




Probably edit with a post saying that I edited it.  May not happen tonight though.  Got a couple of ideas, but nothing that isn't silly.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay, it has been updated.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, it has been updated.  Let me know what you think.



Nicely done and expediently too.  Tonights game is finished but we plan on starting early tomarrow.  I am not DMing tonight but probrably will be sometime tomarrow.  I may even convince the current DM whom is TheEmpire here to use the Khad in the current game against our players.........argh, I am working in reverse now, I might wanna rethink that but ultimately I do not care as long as the game is fun.  Thanx, Dog Moon.  We will let you know how it plays out.  Great Job on the addition!

HGF


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> Nicely done and expediently too.




Well, you guys got lucky on that.  Was brain dead, but then I couldn't sleep.  As I was lying in bed, the idea came to me so I figured I should write it down before I forgot.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 1, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, you guys got lucky on that.  Was brain dead, but then I couldn't sleep.  As I was lying in bed, the idea came to me so I figured I should write it down before I forgot.



I hear ya, here, Dog Moon, happened to me last night and like three other nights this week.  My Insomnia is making an appearance again, obviously.  Earlier int the week I stayed up being unable to sleep so I  wrote some new Epic Spell designs and even more ideas for them and other gaming material.  Beeen a long week for such things.  Some other games are going to be "Borrowed" from too, but most of it is original.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2007)

*Possessed Ioun Stone*

Not really sure where this came from, admittedly.  Was talking about Vampires in another thread and thinking that it would be cool to have variants of Vampires, and not differences because of Houses such as in WoD, but you know what?  I didn't really feel all that inspired on the subject.  While thinking of twisting things around, Ioun Stones came to me, and voila, my new creation: the Possessed Ioun Stone

Fine Construct [Undead]
Hit Dice: 		4d10 (32 hp)
Initiative: 		+4
Speed: 			Fly 40 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class: 		23 (+8 size, +4 Dex, +1 dodge), touch 23, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/-19
Attack: 		Touch +14 melee (1 + 1d6 negative energy)
Full Attack: 		Touch +14 melee (1 + 1d6 negative energy)
Space/Reach: 		0 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Retained Spells
Special Qualities: 	Construct Traits, Encircle, DR 5/adamantine, Undead Traits
Saves: 			Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 		Str 1, Dex 18, Con -, Int 1, Wis 10, Cha 18
Skills: 		Hide +22, Move Silently +6, Perform (pretty patterns) +11
Feats: 			Dodge, Stealthy, Weapon FinesseB
Challenge Rating: 	3 (+1-2 depending on spells)
Alignment: 		Always evil

Possessed Stones are horrible creations that infuses a soul with the remains of an ioun stone - a dark gray one.  The process is said to be known by only one man, but that cannot be the case as others have been seen with this nasty creations.  It is thought, however, that the process involves the used ioun stone, a good soul and some sort of evil torment.  Some believe that additional requirements must be made, but the specifics of these vary greatly from the blood of a Demon or Angel Lord to the leg of a frog.  Obviously, some ideas or more realistic than others.

These creatures are almost animalistic in their actions, retaining very little of the intelligence of the soul who is trapped within.  The actions of a Possessed Stone are controlled by the master whose head it encircles.  However, even if the master is knocked unconscious, the Possessed Stones attacks anyone within range until the link between it and the master is gone [essentially, the master dies].

It is possible for a Possessed Stone to have other Ioun Stones surrounding it, but rarely is seen because it just looks tacky.

Encircle (Su): A Possessed Stone cannot go beyond the range limit of 40 feet of the one whose head it encircles.  Fortunately for it, it doesn't have the intelligence to be able to make the attempt.

Construct/Undead Traits: This is special.  This is a case where the physical casing of the Possessed Stone is a constructed body and thus follows the rules of being a construct.  However, the soul inside is considered as an Undead and because of that, effects which target an Undead without touching the physical body have normal effect.  Essentially, if a spell is treated as having a Fortitude or Reflex save, it targets the body.  If it has a Will save, it targets the Undead portion.  Thus a Cure Light Wounds, because it has a Will save, affects the stone.

Retained Spells (Su): Possessed Stones, while thought to be completely inert, regain their power through the stone.  The spells which it absorbed become accessible.  Because Possessed Stones use the soul to power the spell through the memory of the stone, the spells are temporarily used up, but are never permanently drain until the Possessed Stone dies.  It can use each spell one time per day.  Note: This is a special ability in which that it is never the same for two different stones.  Occasionally, the master chooses the spells because he wears creates the original Ioun Stone, wears it, and then absorbs which spells he desires for it to use, but most of the time, the stone has random spells within it.  Use ioun stone guidelines on the maximum spell level and the number of total spell levels it can contain.  These spells are as the spell normally at the minimum caster level for the spell using Charisma as the casting ability except for one thing: the range becomes touch.  The Possessed Stone must strike the target, dealing damage as normal, to use the spell, and the spell is only triggered off a hit and thus is not lost if the stone misses.

Skills: Possesed Stones gain a +16 bonus on Hide checks due to size.

Special: Possessed Stones can be chosen by an Evil Arcane Caster as a Familiar with the Improved Familiar Feat.  However, due to the special link between the caster and the Possessed Stone which undercuts the link between the soul and the Possessed Stone, the spells can be used but a single time before they fade away.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 8, 2007)

I made a small entry in the Maniac section.  I added a few notes based off my experience playing them.  I hope to use most of my creations in my next campaign or two and when I do, I will make corrections/adjustments I notice through my playtesting.  When I do such a thing, I will make a new post noting that I have done so in case anyone desires to read it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I made a small entry in the Maniac section.  I added a few notes based off my experience playing them.  I hope to use most of my creations in my next campaign or two and when I do, I will make corrections/adjustments I notice through my playtesting.  When I do such a thing, I will make a new post noting that I have done so in case anyone desires to read it.



 Woo!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Woo!




I'm looking forward to playtesting these, let me tell you.  Some of these I've been itching to use for like YEARS, but my campaigns have never been quite high enough level to do so.

Playtesting, I feel, is important because it gives a different perspective of the creature's abilities.  I'm glad you're excited about it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 11, 2007)

So I posted one of my creature's in the Plots, Places, and Rogues forum cause I was curious to see if it would get more views and responses.  Seems like a more active forum.  Wonder if anything will come of it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 16, 2007)

Hrm, I seem to have gotten a much better response there...

Might be posting my next few creations there.

If ya guys want to go there as well, that's fine with me. 
More of my creations


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I will check them out.  Although I still really like this thread too.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 1, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> Well I will check them out.  Although I still really like this thread too.




Same here, though as much as I love you guys, I would still like a slightly larger audience than 3.  

Annoying thing is atm is that I have like literally 10 docs on my desktop of half-done creatures/templates.  If I could ever get around to working on them, it would certainly make up for my previous lack of posting...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, haven't posted anything for a while, but I just wanted to let you guys know that I posted some playtest notes on the Advanced Paper Golem in post 22 in this thread.  Also suggested 2 additional abilities it could potentially have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2007)

Just noticed the posessed Ioun Stone. Genius!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just noticed the posessed Ioun Stone. Genius!




Thanks.

So, didja all miss me?


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 1, 2007)

*Dis'Troewe*

Okay, I've had this creature somewhere around 7/8th done for a long time, so I don't really remember where I came up with this idea, but I like annoying little abilities like the Aura this guy has on him.  I glanced over everything, but because there's a several month gap between the original work and my updates, it's possible something isn't quite right with the stats or something.

Anyway.  The Feelings Never Die was just an added little bit of interest I had whilst updating it.  The creature just sounded like it should be one of those which are difficult to kill not so much by a blunt object, but like the sort of horrors in horror films where you think you've killed the evil, but later find out that it took control of an ally or some little part of it survived and has come back to ruin your life.

While this creature I think was originally intended to be a somewhat buff leader, I think whenever I picture this scene, it's always more of a horror-ish feel to it, like a dark area with barely seen skeleton moving in almost near silence except for the slight rattling of the bones, their eyes glinting with a strange pang of dark emotion, their mouths opened in a silent scream as they surge forward towards you.  In the midst of this foul group shambles forward the leader, a larger skeleton with shards of bone jutting outwards, its eyes two beams of red within the darkness.  As the heroes are fighting the horde, one of their allies lets out a blood-curtling scream as the larger skeleton points a long, narrow finger at him.  Shivers run down the backs of the others and the ally, knowing something bad is about to happen but unable to control himself turns, his eyes wide in horror with a strange mixture of hidden desire/distruct, and swings his blade.

Aaaaand, I could probably go on, but I won't.  I think you get the idea.  I think I've painted an interesting creature and representation, but the problem is that in dnd, the skeletons are something to be easily hacked through and the boss just another big creature.

Dis'Troewe
Size/Type:  		Large Undead (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 		12d12+36 (147 hp)
Initiative: 		+0
Speed: 			30 ft
Armor Class: 		24 (-1 size, +15 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+19
Attack: 		Claw +14 melee (1d8+9/19-20)
Full Attack: 		2 claws +14 melee (1d8+9/19-20)
Space/Reach: 		10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Aura of Anger, Traitorous Feelings, Vicious Aura
Special Qualities: 	Bony Body, Darkvision 60 ft, DR 5/bludgeoning, undead traits, Unholy Toughness
Saves: 			Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +11
Abilities: 		Str 28, Dex 10, Con -, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 17
Skills: 		Climb +15, Concentration +18, Diplomacy +18, Jump +15, Listen +18, Move Silently +15, Search +10, Sense Motive +16, Spot +18
Feats: 			Extend Rage, Combat Expertise, Improved Critical, Leadership
Environment: 		Any
Organization: 		See Below
Challenge Rating: 	11
Treasure: 		None
Alignment: 		Always neutral evil
Advancement: 		13-24 HD (Large); 25-36 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: 	—

A large, gangly undead made of bones, these Dis'Troewes rise above the minions surrounding them.  While at a distance these thin creatures seem like they should move fast, the truth is that their bones have hardened and many have lengthened or have grown in odd directions, frequently making movement difficult for them; thus, their low maneuverability.

Dis'Troewe have learned that while having numerous weaker minions is certainly useful, they cannot always protect against the stronger opponents.  This is why they have learned to make deals with those who study the Undead arts or those who worship them.  These people are most frequently hidden within the ranks of the weaker minions to add another element of surprise to their combat.  They tend to prefer Evil Clerics who can bolster their Undead Minions.

COMBAT
Aura of Anger (Su): All creatures within 30 feet of the Dis'Troewemust make a Will save DC 19 or become Enraged, treated as the Rage ability.  Creatures who are already affected by the Vicious Aura make the save at a -2 penalty to this save.  This can be activated one time per day and lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the Dis'Troewe's Cha modifier.  All feats which affect Rage affect this ability of all effected.

Bony Body (Ex): Due to their oddly shaped bodies because of how their bones have 'grown', it is difficult to strike Dis'Troewe without weapons.  Any creature striking a Dis'Troewe with a natural weapon takes 1d6 points of piercing damage.

Feelings Never Die (Su): Anger, rage and distrust live within all living creatures.  When a Dis'Troewe is killed, it may make a Will save DC equal to 10 + the damage dealt to mentally launch a small piece of it's bony body with said feelings into a living creature within 60 feet.  The Dis'Troewe makes an attack roll with a bonus of +1 for every 5 that it beat the DC of the save.  If the attack succeeds, the target takes 1 point of damage and now has a piece of Dis'Troewe within it's body.  Although nothing shows immediately, the power of the bone is hard at work.  Each week, the target must make a DC 19 Will save or succumb to the following effects:
1st failure: Gain the Ability to enter a Rage.
2nd failure: Gain Bleeding Weapon
3rd failure: Gain Improved Critical
4th failure: Turn on allies
The following roll is made only if the target has successfully killed it's allies or eluded them if the attempt failed.
5th failure: The bones step out of the targets's body, instantly killing it, and creating an entirely new Dis'Troewe.
Three successive saves moves the process down one step.

Traitorous Feelings (Sp): As a standard action, the Dis'Troewe can target a creature within 60 feet to become turned around mentally.  Those who they thought were friends are treated as enemies and vice versa.  Those who are affected by an Aura receive a -2 penalty on this save.  Those are are inflicted with both Auras take a -5 penalty on this save.

Unholy Toughness

Vicious Aura (Su): All creatures within 30 feet of the Dis'Troewe must make a Will save DC 19 or become more dangerous, hitting opponents where it counts.  Those affected gain the benefits of the Improved Critical feat with any weapon they wield.  Also, the wounds caused by their attacks continue to bleed for one damage per round until stopped by natural healing or magical healing.  While this is a mind-affecting ability, Undead are still affected by this Aura and those within 30 feet of the Dis'Troewe are considered to always be affected by this Aura.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2007)

*Pyre Creature*

Well, it might be a little rough, but that's what you get for waiting months between drafts.  Perhaps in a few months I'll go through it all again and fix what I believe might need fixing.  Anyway, the CR/LA on this creature is probably not accurate, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how it might be different.  No stat bonuses, but enough other bonuses that +2 should be right, though depending on the creature, it might actually be closer to +1.  But I think we all have problems with CR/LA anyway, right?  

So I don't remember what exactly inspired this, but I do remember that part of my idea was to create a slightly more interesting fire elemental version that simply 'This is a creature of fire'.  Elemental creatures and Half-Elemental creatures have always rubbed me the wrong way.  Elemental creatures, iirc, become OUTSIDERS, and Half-Elementals don't really have many elemental traits, mainly Spell-Likes.  Those have ALWAYS rubbed me the wrong way.  So hopefully, this is a more interesting version of a fire elemental template than the previous two.

I don't currently have a sample creature, but I would like to put this into a campaign of mine at some point in time and when I do, I will creature a creature to use as a sample creature.  Or, by popular demand, if my numerous [three] fans desire it.  


_"Burn the Witch!"

"Kill the Heretic!"_

Scapegoats are some of the saddest of souls due to the fact that these people take the blame for something which frequently isn't their fault.  When something bad happens nearby, the strangest and most odd-looking people are blamed.  Those who are the first to point believe that everything will be solved with the Witch's death because if she's the one causing it, then her death will prevent her from continuing her strange acts.  They believe that fire will purify the Witch and burn the Evil within her and free their town of her vile acts.

Sometimes, it is quite true that the Witch is the cause of these acts.  Some Witches have power and when on the stake being burned for their crimes, they curse the burners, demanding that the evil God the Witch worships will bring punishment upon the burners.  Most frequently, the God is happy enough to take the Witch into his hands, but on occasion, when the God believes that the Witch will serve his cause better through death, he will grant her wish and bring her back as a Pyre Creature.

Not all deserve this death, however.  Many truly are scapegoats and are completely innocent.  Many die with tears of sadness and betrayal in their eyes.  On occasion, these Witches may not accept their deaths as something they can singlehandedly prevent and cry out with great emotion.  Fear and desperation fills them and these two emotions, while they do not stop her death, do not cause her to continue to the next world.  These sorry souls awaken from the midst of the pyre and look around in horror as they realize what had occurred to them.  These souls flee from the site of their death and wander the earth, never finding happiness and only finding relief in their death.  Most are tracked down and killed because they are feared even more in death than they were in life.

Others become angry at this betrayal.  Their possibly innocent souls cry out in rage and as the fires burn their skin, hate races through their blade.  The yell at their burners, curse them, scream not in pain and agony but in vengeance.  These souls become corrupted and refuse to die until their burners are killed for their treacherous crimes.  These Pyre Creatures lash out in the instant of their death, killing any nearby and searching all those who will likely run from the sudden fear which grips their hearts.

Heretics are a slightly different case because they are burned for a good reason.  They teach out against the natural order, teach in falseties and lies.  These come back in order to destroy the good and the faithful.

"Pyre Creature" is an inherited template which can be added to any living being which is burned at the stake or anywhere else for similar reasons.

Size and Type: Pyre Creatures become Undead.  Do not recalculate base attack bonus, saves, or anything.  

Hit Dice: All Hit Dice become d12s.

Armor Class: Pyre Creatures gain a +3 natural armor bonus.

Special Attack:
Flaming (Su): While flames flicker all across their body, it seems that the greater part of their flames circle their hands as if the person desired so badly to strike out at their enemies and the fire has answered to their wishes and is focused on the natural weapons the person had available.  All natural attacks are flaming and deal 1d6 additional fire damage with each hit.

Flame Wave (Su): The Pyre Creature can point one of their arms and launch the fire forth at a creature within 30 feet.  This is a ranged touch attack which deals 4d6 damage and causes the target to make a Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Cha modifier) or start on fire.  The Pyre creature must spend a move action to reignite the flames upon their hand.

Fiery Explosion (Su): Upon the Pyre Creature's destruction, all the hate and anger or despair mixed within the fire explode outward within a 30 foot radius, dealing 1d6 damage per HD of the creature.  Half of this damage is unholy, the other half fire.  Reflex (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Cha modifier) for half.

Special Qualities:
Component Subsitution: Pyre Creatures do not need to worry about material components which cost under 50gp.  The fire replaces all.  Clerics need no holy symbol beyond the fires.

Increase the caster level of all [Evil] and [Fire] spells by +1.

Undead Traits
DR 5/bludgeoning
Immune to fire
Immune to cold

Abilities: As Undead creatures, Pyre Creatures have no Constitution score.

CR: +2.

LA: Pyre creatures are not fitting to play as Player Characters, thus they have no LA Adjustment.


Variants
Speakers of the Truth
Some of those who are viewed as Heretics are actually the speakers of the truth.  These Speakers are killed in order to silence them, to stop the lies which hold the congregation/clergy in line from becoming known and wide-spread.  These Speakers come back in similar form, but instead of being twisted by the evil which normal Pyre Creatures fall under, these Speakers are instead purified.  Their bones are bleach a brilliant white, the dirt and grime fall from their bodies.

These are treated as Pyre Creatures except for the following:
Any instances of Unholy within the Pyre Creature becomes Holy.  Instead of casting [Evil] spells at an increased caster level, they cast [Good] spells at an increased caster level.

Aura of Truth (Su): Those within a 30 foot radius around the Speaker cannot utter a single lie and in fact are incapable of attempting to bend the truth.  Creatures within the area may make a Will save DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Wis modifier to avoid being affected by the Aura.

Abilities: Wis +2.

LA Adjustment: +2.  Speakers of the Truth CAN be played as Player Characters.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2007)

*Suintar*

I wanted something to do with ooze which was a little more interesting just 'person with oozy features'.  I wanted some history, some fluff, if you will.  This is what I came up with.  Oozy, but not the same as 'just ooze'.

Suinter
Size/Type:  			Medium Ooze
Hit Dice: 			6d10+18 (65 hp)
Initiative: 			+1
Speed: 				20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft
Armor Class: 			11 (+1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 10
Base Attack/Grapple: 		+4/+6
Attack: 			Slam +8 melee (2d4+4 plus 2d4 acid)
Full Attack: 			Slam +8 melee (2d4+4 plus 2d4 acid)
Space/Reach: 			15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 		Acid, constrict 2d6+4 plus 2d6 acid, improved grab
Special Qualities: 		Blindsight 60 ft, DR 10/magic, ooze traits
Saves: 				Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities: 			Str 15, Dex 1 [or 12 in humanoid form], Con 16, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 15
Skills: 			Climb +11
Feats: 				—
Environment: 			Underground
Organization: 			Solitary
Challenge Rating: 		7
Treasure: 			None
Alignment: 			Always neutral, usually chaotic
Advancement: 			-
Level Adjustment: 		—


Ooze people tend to live among the people of any city, remaining hidden due to their ability to change shape into any humanoid they desire.  Some prefer to be females because any seed from a normal humanoid dies once within an Ooze Person so they will never have to worry about giving birth.  Others desire children and they became males, strangely capable of impregnating female humanoids.  As odd as it sounds, this is the way they continue their species.  In fact, this has been going on for so long that people aren't sure whether the Ooze People were once oozes who became humanoid or humanoids who became oozy in nature.

They are virtually never found in their normal ooze form by other people because of their forced secretive nature.  During those rare times where they do turn into their natural forms, it tends to occur after they have turned into someone they dislike and cause a ruckus, putting the blame on someone who isn't the person they are attempting to imitate.

COMBAT
Humanoid Form (Su): Can take the form of any Humanoid.  They do not, however, retain their acid damage to natural attacks in this form.

Weapon Form (Su): Ooze people can create a weapon in their hands by hardening the ooze.  This weapon is considered as a +1 acidic burst weapon.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2007)

*Ooze Born*

And a template:

Ooze People-Born
What normally happens to a woman pregnant with an ooze person's baby is the following: Inside the womb there is the creation of a baby, but the truth of the matter is that the baby is not truly living and that the liquids within the woman's stomach is what grows.  The baby, within nine months, is born, but it is always dead.  The liquid which exits the woman's body during this time is the ooze born and it naturally attempts to leave as serruptitiously as possible, heading towards the male ooze person which fathered due to their mental connection.

Sometimes, however, the father perishes during this time, severing the connection between the ooze born and the father.  When this happens, the ooze born slowly enters the body of the baby and strengthens the baby as it feels a connection to it and it alone.  Unfortunately, the mother frequently dies, unless she is exceptionally strong or capable of receiving healing frequently, as the acid from the ooze born eats away at the mother's womb, allowing the baby, at the time it would normally exit the mother's body, to burn a hole directly through the mother's flesh.  [Essentially, the mother receives, through the last month of pregnancy, 1d6 acid damage per hour.  This has the effect of not allowing her to get a full night's rest unless she is able to become resistant to it for long periods of time, as well as possibly killing her].

The baby emerges healthy and despite the possible death of it's mother, is not evil in any way.  The ooze covers they baby's limbs, becoming one with the flesh of the extemeties.  The ooze born within the baby's body is what truly becomes the oozeborn as the normal process produces a full, wholy healthy Suintar.  While the Suintar are their own race, the oozeborn take on the traits of the mother's race as well as an affinity, though not a complete version, with the ooze the Suintar are born from.


"Ooze born" is a template which can be added to any humanoid.

Size and Type: Size does not change.  Type does not change, but because it has a slightly oozy nature, it gains the [Augmented] and [Ooze] subtypes.

Speed: The ooze strengthens the muscles, causing them to work more efficiently.  The ooze born can move at a fast rate: +10 to movement.

Special Attacks
Acidic Ooze: The ooze touching the ooze born's extremities is highly acidic, causing 1d6 points of acid damage with a successful touch attack.  Alternatively, the ooze born can spend a full round action to cover the weapon he is wielding with acid, allowing it to deal 1d6 acid damage.  This lasts for a number of rounds equal to his HD.  At 10th level, the weapon can be treated as an acidic burst weapon, but it only lasts half as long.  This can also be turned off as a full-round action.  This allows the ooze born to act normally without damaging everything he touches for one minute per level.

Special Qualities:
Acidic Attunement: All [Acid] spells cast by a ooze born are cast at a +1 caster level.

Abilities: The ooze flows through the blood of the oozeborn, touching their muscles and strengtheningtheir skin, granting them +2 to Str, Dex, and Con.

CR: +1

LA: +1


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> So, didja all miss me?



I missed you something fierce. :hug:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2007)

Love your Speakers of the Truth. I'm totally using it as part of the next NPC I assemble.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Love your Speakers of the Truth. I'm totally using it as part of the next NPC I assemble.




Sweet, let me know how it goes.  And if you have a neat idea of what you're gonna put the template on, please either post it [if you have the stats] or let me know so I can create one [if you just have an idea, but don't want to create the stats].

I have a couple more creatures partway done which hopefully I'll post when I'm done [and which I will hopefully be able to get to in the next couple of days].  Another is almost done, but just doesn't quite feel right to me.  [It's a template]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 7, 2007)

*Elemental Blooded*

Sooooo... I think this is another part of my attempt to create more elemental variant templates than what currently exist.  I guess I've always just like the idea of elementals; maybe a little too much.  

So for this, while I focused kind of on the main 4 types, almost any other type would be fitting, assuming there's an elemental creature created for that type for the Summon Elemental ability to work, assuming you want to use that ability.

I don't know if anyone ever reads my opening thoughts, but I came up with a hilarious idea: holy elemental.  So whenever you cut yourself, you take damage, but your blood is golden and when it strikes someone, it heals them.  So the main tank is down.  What do you do?  Cut yourself wide open and bleed on them, curing their wounds with said blood.  Hehe.

Also, while I do not currently have a base creature, I'm working on an idea of mine for another base creature of which I will then add this template on because I think it works PERFECTLY for it.  Yay.  

Elemental Blood
There are several ways to become Elemental Blooded, though no matter the how or why, in the end, they all have the same abilities.  Their blood retains the quality of the element of their chosen type.  The appearance and texture vary depending on the element:
Air: invisible, almost airy blood
Earth: green, bubbly blood
Fire: Bright red, flaming
Water: sheer white, normal, but freezes upon the skin

The first of the ways is probably the most common way: pure experimentation.  Sometimes, this occurs on purpose as stories of the Elemental Blooded have passed through the ears of many a caster who desire to replicate the procedure.  Most are unsuccessful in their endeavors, though frequently, when the subject is not killed, other forms of elemental beings are created.  A rare few become Elemental Blooded.  Other times, this occurs by accident, such as the mage creating too many grafts of a single element and the body mutates itself into an Elemental Blooded with elemental parts grafted onto the body.

The second of the ways is through divine grace.  The four Elemental Lords grant this gift to loyal subjects.  This is thought to be done by the Elemental Lord sucking out the blood of the subject and then placing a small amount of the Lord's physical elemental being within the veins of the subject, creating an Elemental Blood while taking the power of the blood for their own, evil purposes.  Whether true or not, few know, and those few who do have not spoken of the nature of their transformation to outsiders or those beyond their most trusted of allies.

"Elemental Blooded" is a gained template which can be applied to any living creature with veins.  The size and type remain unchanged, though the being gains the [Augmented] subtype as well as the corresponding element type.

Size and type: Gains the appropriate subtype depending on which type of elemental is infused in their blood; [Air], [Earth], [Fire], or [Water]

Special Qualities:
Summon Elemental (Su): As a full-round action, an Elemental Blooded can cut arteries and veins, causing enough blood to flow that an elemental is burst free.  The creature loses an amount of hit points equal to one-quarter of it's maximum.  The elemental summoned forth has a number of Hit Dice equal to 1/2 the creature's.

Blood Spray (Su): Every hit against the Elemental Blooded causes it's blood to burst forth.  This has the effect of dealing 1d6 damage of the appropriate elemental damage in the direction the attack came from.  The distance depends on the weapon.  Piercing causes a 5' splurt, slashing causes a 10' cone, and bludgeoning weapons do not cause anything.

Blood Shake (Ex): When the Elemental Blooded reaches 1/2 hp, it can vigorously shake it's body as a full round action.  All creature's within 15 feet takes 1d6 damage of the appropriate elemental type equal to 1/2 the creature's HD, rounded down.  Reflex save DC 10 + 1/2 HD + dex modifier.

Blood Sacrifice (Su): An Elemental Blood can choose to cut it's own veins and arteries in an attack separate from that to summon an elemental.  For every 5 points of damage it chooses to take, it deals 1d6 points of damage to a single creature within 10 feet as a touch attack.

Immunity to Element

Abilities: +2 Con.

CR: +2

LA: +2


Special:
Sorcerers sometimes desire to choose to cause this effect to themselves by channeling the very element within their body.  It is a risky business and many perish in the attempt, but those who are successful are allowed to take the following feats:

Elemental Attunement
These Sorcerers can feel the element within their blood at all times and use this to better fuel their spells.
Prerequisites: Ability to cast any spell of their appropriate element, Elemental Blooded template.
Benefit: They gain a +1 caster level on all spells with the subtype equal to their appropriate element.

Elemental Blood Familiar
While Sorcerers gain the ability to summon creatures as a Familiar, some can call forth their very own blood.
Prerequisites: Ability to summon a familiar, Caster Level 7th, Elemental Blooded template.
Benefit: By cutting even the slightest cut in their arms, they can summon forth a Small Elemental of the appropriate type.  This deals them but a single damage.  They do not take damage as the Elemental Summon Ability as above unless the Familiar dies; THEN they take that damage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, snap. That elemental blooded just made my day.   

I'll be using it to create the Ice Elves of my world. 

Thank you very much Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 15, 2007)

You welcome.  And hopefully, by tomorrow, I'll have the stats worked out for both a Human Barbarian as well as a Blink Dog [His unofficial Animal Companion] who are both going to be using this template, though the Blink Dog in a slightly less full way.


----------



## megamania (Dec 23, 2007)

I like these.   Without a group to work on CRs and other adjustments I don't dare mess with creating entirely new creatures.   I have tons of creatures in my mind to develop however.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 24, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I like these.   Without a group to work on CRs and other adjustments I don't dare mess with creating entirely new creatures.   I have tons of creatures in my mind to develop however.




Yeah, CRs are difficult to figure out.  However, while I can frequently take templates and classes to make the sort of creature or character idea in my head, that isn't always the case.  Sometimes, I'm able to take a creature and change up the stats to get what I want, but frequently, I am forced to make up creatures from scratch which can be fun too.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 11, 2012)

*Tauric Human Phase Spider Ninja*

Whew, it's been a while since I've done anything in this thread.  Crazy!

Anyway, what I have below is another Tauric creature.  I don't know why, but I seem to love this template.  I think it's because it allows me to have a Humanoid part that I can add class levels and things to and have a Monstrous body with cool monster abilities and stuff.  The top half is Human and the bottom half is Phase Spider.  It's a Ninja.

I warn you, this thing is pretty vicious.  I put my group up against two of these things and they were scrambling.  The Ethereal Ambush ability combined with multiple attacks and Sneak Attacks totally annihilated a character in the Surprise Round.  And then I used Greater Feint that put a person flat-footed for the entire round and the second one Flurry of Stars with Sneak Attack basically annihilated another character.  And they can easily move in and out of the Ethereal Plane caused some issues for the group too.

Oh, the Nunchukus were just for fun.  Seriously though, when I said "The creature smacks you with a Nunchuku" my entire group was like "Wait, what?  Nunchuku?  Are you freaking serious?!?"  Hilarious.  

These don't really have much of an ecology.  They were added in as a side thing when my group was investigating the lair of a Drow Alchemist.  There were lots of little spiders and these crazy creatures that were basically considered monstrous creations by said Alchemist.

Tauric Human/Phase Spider
Ninja	9   CR 11
XP 
CN Medium monstrous humanoid
Init +4; Senses Darkvision 60ft; Perception +13
AC 20, touch 13, flat 17 (+3 dex, +5 nat, +2 armor)
Hp 83 (9d8+27)
Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +4
Speed 30ft
Melee nunchaku +11/+6 (1d6+5)
Ranged shuriken +12/+7 (1d2+5) or +10/+10/+6
Special Attacks Ethereal Ambush, sneak attack (5d6)
Str 20, Dex 19, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 15
Base Atk +6; CMB +11; CMD 25 (29 vs trip)
Feats Combat Expertise, Greater Feint, Improved Feint, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Stealthy
Skills Acrobatics +15, Bluff +15, Climb +16, Disable Device +15, Disguise +14, Escape Artist +17, Knowledge (local) +14, Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, Sleight of Hand +15, Stealth +17
Languages common, orc
SQ Ethereal Jaunt, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Ki Points (7 points), Light Steps, Ninja Talents, No Trace +3
Combat Gear leather armor, nunchaku, 20 +2 shuriken, Belt of Incredible Dex +2
Other Gear/Treasure

Ki Pool (Su): At 2nd level, a ninja gains a pool of ki points, supernatural energy she can use to accomplish amazing feats. The number of points in the ninja’s ki pool is equal to 1/2 her ninja level + her Charisma modifier. As long as she has at least 1 point in her ki pool, she treats any Acrobatics skill check made to jump as if she had a running start. At 10th level, she also reduces the DC of Acrobatics skill checks made to jump by 1/2 (although she still cannot move farther than her speed allows).

By spending 1 point from her ki pool, a ninja can make one additional attack at her highest attack bonus, but she can do so only when making a full attack. In addition, she can spend 1 point to increase her speed by 20 feet for 1 round. Finally, a ninja can spend 1 point from her ki pool to give herself a +4 insight bonus on Stealth checks for 1 round. Each of these powers is activated as a swift action. A ninja can gain additional powers that consume points from her ki pool by selecting certain ninja tricks. The ki pool is replenished each morning after 8 hours of rest or meditation; these hours do not need to be consecutive. If the ninja possesses levels in another class that grants points to a ki pool, ninja levels stack with the levels of that class to determine the total number of ki points in the combined pool, but only one ability score modifier is added to the total. The choice of which score to use is made when the second class ability is gained, and once made, the choice is set. The ninja can now use ki points from this pool to power the abilities of every class she possesses that grants a ki pool.

Ninja Trick Talent
Acrobatic Master: 1 ki point for +20 to Acrobatics
Vanishing Trick: 1 ki point to go invis for 1 rd/level
Honeyed Words (Ex): Once per day, a rogue with this talent can gain a +10 bonus on a single Bluff check.
Flurry of Stars (Ex): A ninja with this ability can expend 1 ki point from her ki pool as a swift action before she makes a full-attack attack with shuriken. During that attack, she can throw two additional shuriken at her highest attack bonus, but all of her shuriken attacks are made at a –2 penalty, including the two extra attacks.

Ethereal Ambush (Ex): A phase spider that attacks foes on the Material Plane in a surprise round can take a full round of actions if it begins the combat by phasing into the Material Plane from the Ethereal Plane.
Ethereal Jaunt (Su): A phase spider can shift from the Ethereal Plane to the Material Plane as a free action, and shift back again as a move action (or as part of a move action). The ability is otherwise identical to ethereal jaunt(CL 15th)

Tauric Template: Savage Species
Human: Core Rulebook
Phase Spider: Bestiary
Ninja: Ultimate Combat


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a really old thread.  I can't believe I haven't done anything new in a while... 

Actually, I have been working on some stuff recently, so I'm sure I'll try to add something new VERY soon.

If anyone has suggestions for new monsters or anything, let me know.  I can always use additional ideas!


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2013)

*Bloodied Snowman Template*

This is just something I've been working on.  It's not quite complete, it's not quite what I wanted yet, but I just wanted to get the idea down before I forgot.  If anyone has suggestions I would be happy to hear them.

Bloodied Snowman (Hound Archon)   
CR 5						     XP 1,600
NE Large construct
Init -1; Senses darkvision 60ft, low-light vision; Perception -5
AC 14, touch 8, flat 14 [-1 dex, +6 nat, -1 size]
Hp 52 (4d10+30)
Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0
Immune cold, construct traits; vulnerability fire
Speed 40ft, burrow through snow 40ft
Melee 2 slams +10 (1d8+9/19-20)
Spell-Like Abilities (CL 6th)
Constant – detect evil, magic circle against evil
At Will – aid, continual flame, greater teleport (self plus 50 lbs), message
Str 22, Dex 8, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
Base Atk +4; CMB +11; CMD 20
Feats Ability Focus (Bonus), Power Attack, Weapon Focus (slam)
Skills Intimidate +5, Perception +4
Languages cannot speak, but understands common
SQ  construct points (additional attack, additional movement,  augmented critical. Faster, Improved attack, snow), change shape (beats shape II)



Murder happens.  People die of painful deaths.  Sometimes these murders are bloody messes.  In some cases, the blood of magical creatures mixes with that of the snow in which the death occurred.  The magical nature animates the snow, granting it a portion of the life force the creature had.  This snow creature is Evil regardless of the alignment of the creature and desires either one of two things: vengeance upon the creature that killed or it becomes insane and desires solely to kill.  It is said that a very rare few become Good and desire to protect people from suffering the same fate.

Bloodied Snowman is a template that can be added to any animated object.  It is a unique template in that rather than applying the template to a creature, the creature is added to the template.  Only creatures of magical nature can become bloodied snowmen, such as Aberration, Dragon, Fey, Magical Beast, Outsiders.

CR: Same as the Animated Object +1 (or +2 depending on the abilities)

Alignment: Changes to Evil (or, rarely, Good)

Special Qualities: The Animated Object gains all Supernatural Special Attacks and Special Qualities, assuming they are viable for the new form.  The Bloodied Snowman has the following Construct Traits: Snow (fire vulnerability, no hardness, immune to cold).  It cannot take Burn, Metal, Ranged Attack, Stone, Brittle, Cloth, Clunky or Flammable.  It can take any other Construct Point abilities.

Abilities: The Animated Object has the following abilities: Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10 +1/2 Hit Die.

Skills: The Animate Object has max ranks in Intimidate and Perception, giving it total modifiers equal to Hit Die + Cha mod for Intimidate and Hit Die for Perception.  The Animated Object cannot speak, but it understands all the languages of the creature.


----------

